# Upcoming Israeli Elections



## Coyote (Sep 16, 2019)

I thought this might be an interesting thread to start.  What are the primary concerns of the average Israeli in this election?  Who do you think will do well?  What coalitions are likely?  What rabbits will Netanyahu pull from his hat to hang on to power?

Haaretz has a link to "build your own coalition" - based on current polling that's kind of fun:
Latest polls: Israel election 2019

Blue and White party and Likud are neck and neck.

*Blue and White*
_
The party was established to run in the April 2019 Knesset elections by the Israel Resilience Party, Yesh Atid, and Telem, [8] in hopes of defeating the current PM Benjamin Netanyahu. Blue and White defines itself as a pluralistic party representing all citizens on the political and religious spectrums.[9] The phrase "blue and white" refers to the colors of the Israeli flag, and is colloquially used to describe something as being typically Israeli.[10]

The central tenets of the Blue and White party platform include: introducing prime ministerial term limits, barring indicted politicians from serving in the Knesset, amending the Nation-State Law to include Israeli minorities, investing in early education, expanding health care, and re-entering negotiations with the Palestinian Authority for a peace agreement.[11]_​It's hard to find a good description of Likud's platform, but this is from 2015 and seems pretty clear:

_*Likud*_
_Position in the polls: 22-27 
English website: onlythelikud.org.il/home/ 

Diplomatic platform: Party leader Netanyahu says the next government’s priority must be preventing Iran from obtaining a nuclear capability, by turning world opinion in favor of maintaining and expanding economic and diplomatic sanctions against Tehran. The Likud is willing to make compromises for peace – concessions accompanied by real and dependable diplomatic arrangements. But Netanyahu has spoken out against further withdrawals from land, further releases of terrorists from prisons or dividing Jerusalem in any way.

Socioeconomic platform: _Calls for a “free market economy with social sensitivity.” Says that to remain competitive in a global market, there is a need for budgetary discipline, lowering taxes, an effectively managed stock market and growth of the private sector. Netanyahu promised on Wednesday that in his next term, he would implement State Comptroller Joseph Shapira’s recommendations for ending the housing crisis and improve benefits for the self-employed.​

This is from the *April Elections* but gives an interesting synopsis of each party:

More than a dozen parties could make the next Knesset. Here’s a short description of each of them.

_The front-runners:_

*Likud*, Israel’s right-wing flagship, and Netanyahu’s party, opposes a Palestinian state, supports settlements and encourages privatization in the economy — but its main selling point is the longtime prime minister, who is seeking his fifth term.

*Blue and White *is a new centrist coalition led by a former military chief of staff, Benny Gantz. It was created to oppose Netanyahu and his alleged corruption.

_Supporting actors on the right:_

*The New Right *is kind of like Likud on steroids: Led by the prominent figures Naftali Bennett and Ayelet Shaked, the party staunchly opposes Palestinian statehood and supports settlement growth, and features a very hawkish defense policy — what its platform calls an “iron fist” against Israel’s enemies.

*Jewish Home-Jewish Power *is the controversial union between a religious Zionist party and a far-right party, also known as Otzma Yehudit, that supports implementing religious law and waging “total war” on Israel’s enemies.

*Israel Beiteinu *champions the interests of Russian-speaking immigrants, along with a hard-line defense policy that calls for the execution of terrorists.

*Kulanu* is a center-right party focused on lowering Israel’s high cost of living.

*Zehut *is an unusual mix: libertarian — and in favor of marijuana legalization — but strongly against Palestinian statehood and Arab-Israeli equality.

_Supporting actors on the left:_

*Labor *is the sad trombone of Israeli politics. Once the left-wing flagship and largest party in the country, it’s now an also-ran to Blue and White.

*Meretz* is about as far left as you can go while remaining Zionist, supporting a Palestinian state alongside Israel along with minority rights and religious pluralism within Israel.

_Haredi Orthodox: _

*United Torah Judaism *is the Ashkenazi haredi party — the guys (they’re all guys) who support Orthodox control of Israel’s religious life, oppose mandatory army service for their followers and speak Yiddish.

*Shas *is the Sephardi haredi party — the guys (again, all guys) who stand for religious traditionalism as well as the rights of Israel’s Mizrahi (Middle Eastern and North African) Jewish population.

_Arab Israeli:_

*Hadash-Taal *supports Palestinian statehood and advocates for Israel’s Arab minority.

*Balad-Raam *supports Israel being a secular state for all its citizens and no longer a Jewish state.

_— Ben Sales_​


----------



## Coyote (Sep 16, 2019)

Netanyahu Fights To Hang On In Another Israeli Election. Here's What To Know


*What are the main election issues in this round?*

As was the case in April, the elections will be a vote for or against Netanyahu's continued stewardship. During Netanyahu's past decade in office, Israel's economy has strengthened and Palestinian attacks against Israelis have been lower than in the previous decade. *But critics say his drive for self-preservation is now shaping the country's politics, putting it on a path that veers away from democratic values.*

He has appealed to right-wing voters by promising to annex the Jordan Valley, a long swath of the West Bank, and apply Israeli sovereignty over the occupied land that's at the heart of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. A United Nations spokesman said such a move would be a blow to peace efforts. Many Israelis saw it as a last-ditch pledge that the leader could walk back.

Palestinian Arab citizens are also in the spotlight. *Israel's four Arab parties are now running together in a Joint List, and polls show their community's low voter turnout could increase.* Unlike Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, Palestinian citizens of Israel have voting rights in the country and they make up about a fifth of Israel's population, giving them the power to tip the scales against Netanyahu. *But they debate whether to even vote at all in a Jewish-majority state they say discriminates against them. *Netanyahu has taken aim at Arab voters and lawmakers and is trying to pass a law to allow filming at polling stations against alleged Arab voter fraud. *Critics accuse him of voter suppression.*

Noam, a new religious Jewish anti-gay party, dropped out of the race Sunday after flunking the polls. Netanyahu made a deal with the pro-marijuana Zehut party, led by a right-wing nationalist, to drop out of the race in hopes that Netanyahu's party can win over its voters.

The small, far-right anti-Palestinian Jewish Power party is still in the race, and Netanyahu has called on its supporters to vote Likud because he is convinced Jewish Power won't get enough votes to get into parliament.

*Only one major ticket is led by a woman*. Yamina, an alliance of right-wing pro-settler religious parties, is led by former Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked. T*he left-wing Democratic Union ticket has a woman, Stav Shaffir, in its No. 2 slot*.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 16, 2019)

Coyote said:


> I thought this might be an interesting thread to start.  What are the primary concerns of the average Israeli in this election?  Who do you think will do well?  What coalitions are likely?  What rabbits will Netanyahu pull from his hat to hang on to power?
> 
> Haaretz has a link to "build your own coalition" - based on current polling that's kind of fun:
> Latest polls: Israel election 2019
> ...



Ballad Raam is a Arab Political Party that does not support a Jewish State but supports a Palestinian State.  They will be elected when Hell  freezes over


----------



## Coyote (Sep 16, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this might be an interesting thread to start.  What are the primary concerns of the average Israeli in this election?  Who do you think will do well?  What coalitions are likely?  What rabbits will Netanyahu pull from his hat to hang on to power?
> ...


As an Israeli, what are your main issues for this election?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 17, 2019)

I didn't vote today and have no one to vote for.

Contraty to popular belief, Blue and white does not represent all Israelis. They represent the central secular ones. I don't see how religious Jews can find themselves there. They talk about many important issues but they don't really have the ability or vision to change them. Take the health care for instant. Gantz talk about 2,500 new hospital beds in 4 years, and that Israel's healthcare is in need of a serious improvement. Pfft, is this a joke? 2,500 beds in 4 years? It should not take a full term for such a thing. Where will he get the money for 2,500 beds? And how will it change the fact that there is not enough regulations for doctors? He should invest on medical services and building more private hospitals, if anything. 
What a scam.

Investing in early education? How is he to do that? He never said a thing in public about education, and what Lapid said did not answer the really important issues.

Likud? Don't get me started. He talks nonstop about Iran, but hearing the danger Iran poses does not help the poor guy from Netiv Haasara who lost his fields to the Hamas Arson. It doesn't help the newly married couple to get their own apartment or find a rent with normal price. Iran Iran Iran.


----------



## bullwinkle (Sep 17, 2019)

Coyote said:


> He has appealed to right-wing voters by promising to annex the Jordan Valley, a long swath of the West Bank, and apply Israeli sovereignty over the occupied land that's at the heart of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. A United Nations spokesman said such a move would be a blow to peace efforts. Many Israelis saw it as a last-ditch pledge that the leader could walk back.


Anybody see the irony of Bibi using the 'lebensraum' argument?


----------



## admonit (Sep 17, 2019)

Lipush said:


> I didn't vote today


and we got huge Arab block. Thanks.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2019)

Coyote said:


> I thought this might be an interesting thread to start.  What are the primary concerns of the average Israeli in this election?  Who do you think will do well?  What coalitions are likely?  What rabbits will Netanyahu pull from his hat to hang on to power?
> 
> Haaretz has a link to "build your own coalition" - based on current polling that's kind of fun:
> Latest polls: Israel election 2019
> ...



I don't get the point of discussing a list from the previous elections,
some parties no longer run as they were or at all.
The updated list:

*Likud* is the party of PM Netanyahu, the most solid and experienced party on the map, one that governed the state during all the ups and downs of the last decade. Their portfolio is available to examine in the pocket of every Israeli, in the cities and on the roads, north south and Judea.
Everyone who live here are familiar with the situation and the PM, and can reach their own conclusions based first hand experience and personal preference.

*Blue and White* - a new party of former state apparatus members that gained significant portion of the votes during the last elections Not sure many can say anything clear about their common political platform, other than they're against Netanyhu.

*The New Right* doesn't run as it was, and to say they "oppose Palestinian statehood is an overstatement in light of the fact that leader of the party proposed their own partition plan.
Ayelet Shaked now is the no1 of the renewed Religious Zionist list.

*Yeminah* - Joined Religious Zionist List represented by Ayelet Shaked.
Includes members from the Jewish Home, National Unity and the New Right.
Political platform: Jewish education, governance, wholeness of the country and sovereignty,
security and immigration, free market and employee rights, development of the Galilee and the Negev.

*Otzmah Yehudit* - Jewish Power runs independently, with a clear platform specifically focusing on the wholeness of the country, tougher security measures and reform of judiciary system.
In spite of being pushed to the outskirts for years by the establishment and the media, enjoys loyal support in a variety of public sectors.

*Israel Beiteinu *is the party of the former Defense minister Avigdor Lieberman, with a solid vote from the older generation of the immigrants from the Soviet Union. This elections the main focus of the political platform was opposition to Netanyahu and the influence of Jewish law in politics and division of land.

*Kulanu *doesn't run, joined Likud.
*Zehut* doesn't run, joined Likud

*Labor* now runs with *Gesher*, a feminist party, led by 'Amir Peretz.
With a political platform strongly focusing on the Arab voters, reform of the immigration and migration policy, division of land.

*Meretz* now runs in the Democratic Joint List, led by Nitzan Horowitz, Stav Shafir and Ehud Barak. With a focus on green socialist values, protection for illegal immigrants, division of land and abolition of the Jewish identity of the state.

*Torah Judaism* - is the orthodox party represented by members of the Ashkenazi Rabbinic courts,Strong focus on education and social programs with minimal involvement in other issues and a solid vote from a large and loyal audience.

*Shas* - the orthodox party of Rabbi Ovadyah Yosef ztz"l, representing the Sephardic Rabbinic courts. Solid support for Netanyahu with main focus on education, culture, social programs, as well as involvement in a wide range of governance and security issues similar to the religious Zionist camp. Solid vote from both the Orthodox and Zionist camps, as well as the Arab sector.

*Hadash- Taal *and* Balad-Raam* - run together in a joined Arab list.
Main and clear focus on PA socialist agenda, led by former adviser of of Yasser Arafat
Division for an Arab nation state, along with abolition of the Jewish national identity in Israel.
Currently experience disaffection from the Arab sector for lagging behind the government in implementing the reforms for which the former assigned vast budgets, while they promote the interests of anyone but their own communities.

What do You mean what are the issues, all the fundamental and sensitive questions of the world, only much more collectively charged and influential on humanity. Kinda like the salad of all worlds problems plus VAT.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 17, 2019)

admonit said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't vote today
> ...



I'm overseas, so no need to bite my head off.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Netanyahu Fights To Hang On In Another Israeli Election. Here's What To Know
> 
> 
> *What are the main election issues in this round?*
> ...



Complete rubbish.

What about the above 100% vote turnout in Arab villages, is that what one calls 'low voter turnout'? 
What about Orli Levy Abeksis no.2 of the Labor List, isn't she a woman?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 17, 2019)

admonit said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't vote today
> ...



They do have the right to vote.  They're citizens too.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 17, 2019)

I heard Bibi is losing. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## admonit (Sep 17, 2019)

Lipush said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


You didn't say that you didn't vote, because you couldn't vote. And according to your previous post you anyway don't see any party worth to vote.


----------



## admonit (Sep 17, 2019)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Where did I say that Arabs have no right to vote?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 17, 2019)

admonit said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...



You implied that because Lipush, as an Israeli Jew, didn't vote, more weight would be given to the Israeli Arab voting block.


----------



## admonit (Sep 17, 2019)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Absolutely correct. And?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2019)

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this might be an interesting thread to start.  What are the primary concerns of the average Israeli in this election?  Who do you think will do well?  What coalitions are likely?  What rabbits will Netanyahu pull from his hat to hang on to power?
> ...



I looked for what I could to initiate a discussion.  I asked what are the major issues for the electorate in this election because I am curious what the average Israeli is concerned about.  That is all.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2019)

Lipush said:


> I didn't vote today and have no one to vote for.
> 
> Contraty to popular belief, Blue and white does not represent all Israelis. They represent the central secular ones. I don't see how religious Jews can find themselves there. They talk about many important issues but they don't really have the ability or vision to change them. Take the health care for instant. Gantz talk about 2,500 new hospital beds in 4 years, and that Israel's healthcare is in need of a serious improvement. Pfft, is this a joke? 2,500 beds in 4 years? It should not take a full term for such a thing. Where will he get the money for 2,500 beds? And how will it change the fact that there is not enough regulations for doctors? He should invest on medical services and building more private hospitals, if anything.
> What a scam.
> ...



5 moths ago voted for the 1st time in my life.
Gave up on the whole idea after moving to Hebron for some time.
But after long discussions in the synagogue, seeing the notable Rabbis strongly warn of Pikuah Nefesh, took the 2 hour long ride north to where I'm registered.

I understand You when saying there's no one to vote for, but to a certain extent, it's all a compromise.
My vote for 'Otzmah went to National Unity which eventually pushed them away into a very unlikely situation. But if coming from a conservative Torah background, You always have safe choices - Shas and Torah Judaism. So it was Torah Judaism or 'Otzmah - seeing the growing support 'on the streets' for 'Otzmah along with reluctance due to the uncertainty regarding their passing the threshold, decided to give them another opportunity. Hope they focus efforts towards cooperating more with the orthodox camp.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2019)

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Congrats! Your efforts bore fruits.
Think answered that as well.
Just wanted to clarify certain things to be up to date, that's all.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 17, 2019)

admonit said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...



That is true to most of the cases. But I still go ro the kalfi if I am able to. This time arround I was saved from that headache.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2019)

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



I would like to here more from actual Israeli’s.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 17, 2019)

rylah said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't vote today and have no one to vote for.
> ...



Sigh.

Otzmah always scratches the threshold but never makes it. This time around they lost the right nearly 100,000 votes. I get people going with their own truth and I even admire that, but tactfully thinking, it's not smart voting for them IMO.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2019)

bullwinkle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > He has appealed to right-wing voters by promising to annex the Jordan Valley, a long swath of the West Bank, and apply Israeli sovereignty over the occupied land that's at the heart of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. A United Nations spokesman said such a move would be a blow to peace efforts. Many Israelis saw it as a last-ditch pledge that the leader could walk back.
> ...



Is he, or is it just the time of the day when You feel smart after reading The Daily Stormer?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 17, 2019)

According to recent results, the Arabs have 15 mandates. What a total disaster.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2019)

Lipush said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Think Marzel was in the Knesset, some years back.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2019)

Lipush said:


> According to recent results, the Arabs have 15 mandates. What a total disaster.


True for 18/9/19 00:39:

Arab Joint List - 0.16%
'Otzmah Yehudit - 5.07%

Elections Committee - Realtime Vote Count

0.07% of the votes counted, 69.4% vote turnout.
Final results may vary until the next week.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2019)

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



How much more Israeli do You want?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 17, 2019)

Elections are held regularly in hundreds of countries around the world.  

I'm curious why elections in Israel would be worthy of its own thread on a board that isn't primarily about Israel?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 17, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Elections are held regularly in hundreds of countries around the world.
> 
> I'm curious why elections in Israel would be worthy of its own thread on a board that isn't primarily about Israel?



What do you mean?  This is the Israel/Palestine Board.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 17, 2019)

rylah said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't vote today and have no one to vote for.
> ...



You lived in Hebron?  What was that like?  Intense, I bet.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 17, 2019)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Elections are held regularly in hundreds of countries around the world.
> ...



I don't see any threads about elections in Japan in the Asia section.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Elections are held regularly in hundreds of countries around the world.
> 
> I'm curious why elections in Israel would be worthy of its own thread on a board that isn't primarily about Israel?


Because all the ideals, philosophies and human existential problems can only find correction through Jerusalem. The nations feel that elections, and everything that happens in Jerusalem touches them on an intimately deep (spiritual) level without being able to explain the strange fascination, even though they might be distant from politics or anything seemingly to do with Israel.

My wild guess, many feel for no apparent reason, they should be voting in those elections with the rest of Israeli, or that they simply have some part in that as well.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 17, 2019)

Coyote said:


> I thought this might be an interesting thread to start.  What are the primary concerns of the average Israeli in this election?  Who do you think will do well?  What coalitions are likely?  What rabbits will Netanyahu pull from his hat to hang on to power?
> 
> Haaretz has a link to "build your own coalition" - based on current polling that's kind of fun:
> Latest polls: Israel election 2019
> ...


Why is this a concern to you and not the elections of Bali, New Zealand, or Cambodia?

Oh yeah. 

The Jews and the Lefts anti-Semitic mental illness.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 17, 2019)

rylah said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Elections are held regularly in hundreds of countries around the world.
> ...



I fear this fascination with the Jewish Homeland has a less benevolent origin.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2019)

Name one mostly Islamic country that has fair elections? Eeeesh not many if any. Israel has em. Let’s see what the people choose.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 17, 2019)

It's true that, in general, the world seems to be pre-occupied about the tiny nation of Israel, out of all proportion to its size.  Still, considering that the elections in Israel will determine how far the peace process will go, it's not surprising to see a thread about it on the Israel/Palestine Board.


----------



## José (Sep 17, 2019)

Elections are held regularly in hundreds of countries around the world. 

I'm curious why elections in Israel would be worthy of its own thread on a board that isn't primarily about Israel?​




WWII drove Moshe and the rest of the Jews totally paranoid.

Now they see "anti-semitism" even in people like Coyote, an ardent supporter of jewish supremacism in Palestine.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2019)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Shockingly mundane and boring, like visiting Your grandma.
The complete opposite of everything I expected, and I looked for people to show me what was all the fuss about, it was so much blown out of any proportion, such banal lies and deception that it leaves one utterly frustrated to doubt the ability of any such govt to deal with evil so vulgar. Or the motives behind allowing such a ridiculous situation.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2019)

Coyote gets her history and current news from Arab sites; nothing to see here.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2019)

Since we're discussing elections,
and it's the month of Elul,
think we should remind ourselves be more careful.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2019)

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


You and Lipush, plus some others if possible.  Thank you


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Elections are held regularly in hundreds of countries around the world.
> 
> I'm curious why elections in Israel would be worthy of its own thread on a board that isn't primarily about Israel?


Because we have an entire section devoted to IP and Israel, and more than a few Israeli members.  I am curious what are the main concerns of the average Israeli.  Often, all the hype you hear on the news isn’t what the average person going to the polls is thinking about.  We think about jobs, the cost of housing, quality of education, who is going to fix the potholes.

I am also interested in the British politics because we have a number of British members.

I just thought it would make for an interesting non controversial discussion for a change.  Apparently not.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2019)

,l


Weatherman2020 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this might be an interesting thread to start.  What are the primary concerns of the average Israeli in this election?  Who do you think will do well?  What coalitions are likely?  What rabbits will Netanyahu pull from his hat to hang on to power?
> ...


Thanks for trying to ruin a nice discussion.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2019)

Fuck it.

Ruin the thread as you wish. I thought it would be interesting.

No wonder mostly trolls post in IP.  Have at it.

I am done.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 17, 2019)

Coyote said:


> ,l
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The Lefts racist stance against Jews is well known. Only nation you want to talk about because of hate.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 17, 2019)

It seems like Likud and Blue and White both gave ir their best and are now head ro head. Rivlin will have to stay awake many nights to solve this one out.


----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2019)

*Netanyahu Pledges Strong, Zionist Government as He Awaits Election Results*

Good...let's see what happens...I like Bibi..so hope for the best 


Netanyahu Pledges Strong, Zionist Government as He Awaits Election Results | Breitbart


----------



## Lipush (Sep 17, 2019)

Meh. Don't like him much, but don't like those opposing him, either.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 19, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> Ruin the thread as you wish. I thought it would be interesting.
> 
> ...



It actually is a good thread. Everyone seemed to be having civil discourse, informative discourse in my view. Weatherman's just in the gutter, as usual. It's crazy, isn't it? The only thing they know how to do in middle eastern threads is call people bigots right outta the gate. Agreed with your thought on mostly trolls posting in that section.

Anyway. Netanyahu is out. Pedictably pleading for unity. Apparently, that seems to be the plan. Except no Netanyahu given the bribery and breach of trust corruption cases. He'll certainly have to face those now, with no means of making himself immune. I doubt much will come of it anyway.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 19, 2019)

rylah said:


> The updated list:
> 
> *Likud* is the party of PM Netanyahu, the most solid and experienced party on the map, one that governed the state during all the ups and downs of the last decade. Their portfolio is available to examine in the pocket of every Israeli, in the cities and on the roads, north south and Judea.
> Everyone who live here are familiar with the situation and the PM, and can reach their own conclusions based first hand experience and personal preference.
> ...




That's a lot to wrap one's head around.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 19, 2019)

What coalitions are likely?


----------



## rylah (Sep 19, 2019)

Coyote said:


> What coalitions are likely?



Too many variables.
After spending hours reading about various possible combinations, thought about writing here a short summery of the situation, map...and gave up realizing how complicated and open ended everything is at the moment. All endless speculations.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 19, 2019)

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > What coalitions are likely?
> ...



I thought the Haaretz link of possible coalitions was interesting.  It's confusing and complicated system (though many find the US system confusing and complicated too).


----------



## rylah (Sep 19, 2019)

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It's not the voting-mandate system, though needs certain correction, but the conditions of the big players, and their main campaign promises that are set so that it's a deadlock - either someone needs to make a significant compromise, or it's just a matter of who's gonna be viewed as responsible for the 3rd round,
if nothing works.


----------



## rylah (Sep 21, 2019)

Netanyahu's Likud = 31 mandates
Orthodox-Zionist camp = 55 mandates

Blue and white = 33
Secular- Zionist block = 44

Lieberman's Israel Beitenu with 8 mandates and a clear secular right-wing political platform.
Arab Joint List with 13 mandates, and former adviser of Yasser Arafat as representative...

The Orthodox-Zionist camp signed an agreement to go as a block, with a possibility of joining one of the parties within the Likud, to increase the mandates. But given that the List already declared they won't sit in the coalition (and much more), along with Lieberman's electorate, they don't really need to do much, but let Mr "48 hours" and the 3 generals try form a govt with Samir Kuntar's fan club..


----------



## rylah (Sep 21, 2019)

Update on recent Samir Kuntar's fan-club demands:

Appointments - head of Interior and Finance committees
Political Arrangement: 2 State Solution based on '67 lines
Cancellation - Nationality Law and privileges for ex-military
Infrastructure - Arab city, Arab university, Arab hospital
Budget - $18 billion for the Arab community
Legislation - Basic Law of Equality, reinforcing the Basic Law of Dignity and Liberty.
War on Crime - govt decision to eradicate crime in Arab settlements
Employment - establishment of industrial zones in Arab settlements


----------



## Coyote (Sep 21, 2019)

Confusing....this is like a rubrics cube.


----------



## rylah (Sep 22, 2019)

*State President's Consultations for the Government's Assembly with the factions: Blue and White, Likud, Joint List, Shas and Israel Beitenu. 
*
Live broadcast


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2019)

It is not in English unfortunately.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2019)

rylah said:


> Update on recent Samir Kuntar's fan-club demands:
> 
> Appointments - head of Interior and Finance committees
> Political Arrangement: 2 State Solution based on '67 lines
> ...



What is interesting to me is what people’s concerns, which don’t reported on much outside of Israel.  Crime and community investment seem to feature in several of their points.


----------



## rylah (Sep 22, 2019)

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Update on recent Samir Kuntar's fan-club demands:
> ...



Crime and community investment...

They came to President Rivlin with Osama Sa'adi who's extended family member, a young pregnant woman was murdered at their wedding only 2 weeks ago, reaching more than 60 fatalities due to family disputes since the beginning of the year, just in the Sa'adi family alone. So they came to turn the blame on the govt, which they are not even prepared to join.

MK's Aiman Odeh and Ahmad Tibi opened with accusation of racism, and openly stated they would do anything to overthrow PM Netanyahu. Ahmad Tibi closed with "we are not citizens in this state, we are the owners" and as if apologized to their electorate, explaining the only reason they even give a recommendation for the assembly is because "we will do anything to overthrow Netanyahu".

Then Mansour Abbas, of the Islamic Movement talked about the "sickness" that needs to be cured,
in that the Waqf should be allowed to apply all over the land, swiftly mentioning the Al Aqsa mosque "status quo".

Coyote, they demanded to head the Finance committee, which includes Defense budget,
and the Interior committee which is responsible for all infrastructure planning, border control, and local government. That's only for a recommendation to the President to assemble a govt, and just the 1st of the demands on the list.

The $18bil community budget demand, so that You have some context, is to a party that promised to take $300mil from the Orthodox Education as a solution to the housing problem.

That's just racket bordering insanity.
With all these demands and much more, they're not talking about joining Blue and White to form coalition with the 3 IDF generals, so what do they provide in the current equation?


----------



## rylah (Sep 22, 2019)

*Avigdor Lieberman - "The Joint List are enemies;
 We won't recommend Gantz or anyone else"
*
"Regarding our recommendation to the President, all of Israel Beyteynu faction sat for hours all together, and I think reached the same conclusion - from our side all our commitments to our voters are iron, and we do not intend on moving from them to any direction. The moment  Binyamin Netanyahu and the Likud decided to close the block with the Orthodox parties, and with the "Messianic bunch", we cannot recommend Netanyahu, and we cannot be part of this coalition. Also regarding the chair of Blue and White Benny Gantz, from everything that we see today it's clear he's keeping the option of forming a govt with the Orthodox parties and the Joint List.

Regarding the Orthodox we've already said, and I emphasize that the Orthodox parties are political opponents, not an enemy.

Regarding the Joint List, it's explicitly enemies.
This is not political opponents, this is enemies, and wherever they are, 
we will be on the opposite side."


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2019)

Is it likely Netanyahu could be PM again?

This is what I don't understand - if he is facing imminent corruption charges in court - how can he even be considered in the running?  Doesn't that anger people? Corruption would be pretty serious coming from a head of state imo.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 22, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Is it likely Netanyahu could be PM again?
> 
> This is what I don't understand - if he is facing imminent corruption charges in court - how can he even be considered in the running?  Doesn't that anger people? Corruption would be pretty serious coming from a head of state imo.



If you think accepting Cuban cigars as a gift is a serious offense.


----------



## rylah (Sep 22, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Is it likely Netanyahu could be PM again?
> 
> This is what I don't understand - if he is facing imminent corruption charges in court - how can he even be considered in the running?  Doesn't that anger people? Corruption would be pretty serious coming from a head of state imo.



Only HaShem knows.

Understand this simple principle - if all it took to take out a candidate was to press charges, then it would invite abuse of the judiciary system under a political premise, thus making the election institution void.

Provoking anger is a common tool in politics, another no less important tool is constructive criticism, different people are motivated by different combinations of both. What You call "anger" might be associated with something completely different that they may not like about PM Netanyahu's decisions.
You can look at this from a different perspective - even under such uneasy circumstances and with so much criticism from all sides, majority of the nation still voted for him, and for parties that recommend him to form the govt.

What may anger the opponents of PM Netanyahu, is that after all the efforts to raise the "Only not Bibi" flag they're left to depend on the anti-Zionist Joint List, to not even reach anywhere close to majority but merely stay in the game, and that everything he warned about happens before our eyes.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 22, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Is it likely Netanyahu could be PM again?
> 
> This is what I don't understand - if he is facing imminent corruption charges in court - how can he even be considered in the running?  Doesn't that anger people? Corruption would be pretty serious coming from a head of state imo.


How about all the corrupt leaders in the Arab and African nations who execute anyone who wants to accuse them of even the smallest crimes?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2019)

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Is it likely Netanyahu could be PM again?
> ...



But it isn’t just pressing charges isn’t it?  There has to be sufficient evidence for it to go to court right?

From my perspective I could not imagine supporting a candidate that was facing those charges on the one hand and planning to legislate it so he would not have to face those charges.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Is it likely Netanyahu could be PM again?
> ...


What about them? They are a huge problem for their countries.  Are you trying to say corruption is acceptable if you like the corrupt guy?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2019)

I


ForeverYoung436 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Is it likely Netanyahu could be PM again?
> ...



Is that what it is?

Investigations involving Benjamin Netanyahu - Wikipedia
The first of the investigations, dubbed "Case 1000", opened officially in December 2016. This investigation looked into valuable presents and gifts received by Netanyahu, and his family throughout the years from several known wealthy acquaintances of the family.


"Case 2000" deals with recorded conversations Netanyahu had with the publisher of Yedioth Ahronoth, one of the largest newspapers in circulation in Israel. During these conversations Netanyahu is believed to have proposed to push legislation harming Yedioth's major competitor, Israel Hayom, in exchange for more flattering and positive coverage of himself in Yedioth.
"Case 3000" does not directly involve Netanyahu, as it involves a list of businessmen, lawyers, and officials in the security organizations in Israel, and their connection to a deal made between Israel and Germany in what may be a bribed deal, for the purchase of three Dolphin-class submarines and four Sa'ar 6-class corvette warships. Some of these individuals are related to Netanyahu due to professional or family ties.
"Case 4000" regards telecommunications company Bezeq's relationship with its regulator, the communication ministry (Netanyahu being the minister until February 2017), and favorable coverage to Netanyahu in Walla!.
Case "1270" is an offshoot of "4000" and involves an alleged appointment bribe offer to an Attorney General of Israelcandidate in exchange for dropping a case against Netanyahu's wife.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 23, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I’m explicit stating that you are very picky when it comes to Israel.
Heck, Congress accepts bribes all day and I don’t hear a peep out of you.


----------



## rylah (Sep 23, 2019)

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That's what the pre-hearing is meant for, to let every side present basic evidence so as to decide whether there's a legal cause to proceed with a hearing.

In the meantime all You're talking about is taking out PM as a candidate in elections, basing Your whole reasoning on what has been presented outside the court by the complainant.
That's exactly what I meant, spreading suspicion among candidates is a common tactic, this is acceptable in the media, but if all it takes is suspicion created by the charges of the accusation to ban a candidate, then it makes both legal process and electoral institute obsolete.


Well  that's from Your perspective, from the perspective of the vote of the majority of Israeli public that has been presented with tons of documents, investigation updates, and countless hours of interpretations and speculations by the media, for the last 4-5 years on a daily basis - the suspicion does not suffice a no-confidence motion. Quiet the opposite, given the overwhelming opposition from the media and conduct of several institutions of the establishment leading the investigation, majority of Israelis concluded there was more likely enough cause for suspicion of political persecution, abuse of power and damage to national interests and public safety, sufficient to be investigated in the conduct of the investigators and plaintiff themselves. All the more so giving a majority vote for the candidate to entrust with leadership.

Probably for many it looks like what media and political oppositions usually do when they don't get to realize their vision through elections, they have a tendency to start blaming the nation itself for not following through.

On a more public level, this careless attitude towards governance seems to develop into a whole cultural trend which encourages confusion between the ability to throw accusations in the air with facts of reality and constructive political discourse. Thus both undermining civil responsibility and government accountability and gradually the of ability of any free society to form governing institutions.

When criticism and charges come with a demand to "break the vessels", especially in light of the upcoming negotiations attempt, it is enough a cause of concern in the opposite direction.


----------



## rylah (Sep 23, 2019)

*


rylah said:



State President's Consultations for the Government's Assembly with the factions: Blue and White, Likud, Joint List, Shas and Israel Beitenu.

Live broadcast



Click to expand...


State President's Consultations for Government Assembly
with the factions: Torah Judaism, Yeminah, Labor and the Democratic Camp.*

Live broadcast


To sum up, after Israel Beytenu following their declaration abstained as expected, along with a fraction of the Arab Joint List withdrawing their recommendation:

PM Netanyahu has recommendations from 55 members of Knesset,
while former general Gantz has recommendations from 54 members of Knesset.

Now the President has to appoint the candidate most capable of forming the government.


----------



## rylah (Sep 23, 2019)

*First step in formation of unity government?*
*PM Netanyahu, Gantz meet President Rivlin in attempt to break election deadlock.*

President Reuven Rivlin met Monday evening with Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu and Blue and White leader Benny Gantz in an attempt to convince the leaders to agree to form a unity government.

_Channel 13 News_ reported that President Rivlin will not seek to impose the task of forming a government on one of the candidates after neither Gantz nor Netanyahu received the recommendation of 61 MKs to form a coalition. Netanyahu has received 55 recommendations compared to 54 for Gantz.

Leaders of the Likud negotiating team Ministers Yariv Levin and Ze'ev Elkin are also at the Prime Minister's Residence together with leaders of the Blue and White negotiation team.





*Arutz Sheva - Israel National News*


----------



## rylah (Sep 26, 2019)

*Final election results see Likud up to 32 Knesset seats*
*Likud's gain is United Torah Judaism's loss, as ultra-Orthodox party drops to 7 Knesset seats. Division of Knesset seats among political blocs remains unchanged, with Center-Left holding on to 57 seats compared to the Right's 55.*

The Central Elections Committee announced the final results of Israel's do-over election on Wednesday night. According to the committee, the Likud has gone up one Knesset seat to 32, at the expense of United Torah Judaism, which dropped from eight Knesset seats to seven.

The division of Knesset seats among the blocs, however, remains unchanged, with the center-left camp holding on to 57 Knesset seats compared to the right-wing bloc's 55.

The Blue and White party remains in the lead with 33 Knesset seats, followed by the Likud which now has 32. In third place is the Joint Arab List with 13 Knesset seats, followed by Shas with nine, and Yisrael Beytenu with eight. Following the election committee's announcement, UTJ and Yamina both garnered seven Knesset seats. The Labor-Gesher alliance has six, and the Democratic Union, five.

According to the Central Elections Committee's announcement, the past few days have the results of the election analyzed in various ways, including a comparative examination of the results to oversee the entering of the results both at the ballot boxes as well as with the counting of the double ballots. A number of polling stations across the country were also assessed for electoral purity. Additional polling stations were re-examined following inquiries from the public and the various parties' Knesset lists, as well as due to incidents that occurred on Election Day.


The changes to the final results are the result of, among other things, the disqualification of ballots from six polling stations in Israel's north where evidence of alleged forgery was found. Three of the stations were in the Druze village of Yarka, while the others were situated in the northern Arab cities of Sakhnin, Shfaram, and Arraba.

*Jerusalem Post*


----------



## rylah (Sep 26, 2019)

*President Rivlin Tasks Netanyahu to Form Next Government*

Now, Israel's long-time leader who has the backing of 55 Knesset members -- six seats short of a parliamentary majority margin -- will try once again to form a coalition following the second consecutive deadlocked elections.


PM Netanyahu talks about the need of preparing the nation for what's coming next...
In a manner that sounds more serious than ever before.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 26, 2019)

Looks like Netanyahu is gonna try to force a third election. 

In a Twist, Netanyahu Wins a Chance to Keep His Job


----------



## rylah (Sep 26, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Looks like Netanyahu is gonna try to force a third election.
> 
> In a Twist, Netanyahu Wins a Chance to Keep His Job


You're just buying into the lies of anti-Israel propaganda.

Actually Netanyahu is the only one,
who's actually encouraged formation of a Unity govt to prevent that.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 26, 2019)

rylah said:


> *President Rivlin Tasks Netanyahu to Form Next Government*
> 
> Now, Israel's long-time leader who has the backing of 55 Knesset members -- six seats short of a parliamentary majority margin -- will try once again to form a coalition following the second consecutive deadlocked elections.



What do you think about the Israeli Arabs shooting themselves in the foot, just like the Palestinians do all the time?  If the Arab party Balad had not broken ranks with the other Arab Joint List parties, and had voted to recommend Gantz for PM, then Gantz would've had 57 recommendations as opposed to Bibi's 55, and HE would've been asked to form the next gov't!  The Arabs in Israel could've defeated their arch-enemy Bibi, but their hatred of Jews won out over logic.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 26, 2019)

rylah said:


> You're just buying into the lies of anti-Israel propaganda.
> 
> Actually Netanyahu is the only one, who's actually encouraged formation of a Unity govt to prevent that.



Well. Opinions vary.  We'll see how it goes, I suppose.


----------



## member (Sep 26, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > You're just buying into the lies of anti-Israel propaganda.
> ...



they look like....brothers.....twins...




....look at "the other sides" *government*......












a bunch of terrorists and ....abbass 

​


----------



## rylah (Sep 27, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > ..........*terrorists* -- that's the truth...
> ...



These Your street gang petty thieves "freedom fighters" wear Armani suits to sit in the air conditioned Zionist parliament, stealing the budget from projects meant for their electorate. All while going around town trying to ruin the business for the rest just so that they can later complain about something and look like important cocks on QatarTV

*Arab mayor of Nazareth heckles Arab party leader Ayman Odeh
 on Live TV*


----------



## rylah (Feb 18, 2020)

*Poll: Left and Arabs - 57 seats, right and haredim - 56*
*Blue and White is the largest party with 34 seats, while the Likud wins 33 seats, according to Walla! news poll.*

A _Walla!_ news poll conducted by the Midgam Institute and released on Monday shows that the political stalemate continues.

If elections were held today, the poll found, Blue and White would be the largest party in the Knesset with 34 seats, while the Likud would win 33 seats.

The predominantly Arab Joint List party wins 13 seats, and the Labor-Gesher-Meretz faction receives ten seats.

The Shas party headed by Aryeh Deri has eight seats, as does United Torah Judaism. Avigdor Liberman’s Yisrael Beyteu party wins seven seats. The Yamina party also has seven seats.

The Otzma Yehudit party does not pass the electoral threshold.

Divided into blocs, the right-wing-haredi bloc has 56 seats, the center-left bloc has 44, the Joint List with 13, and Yisrael Beytenu with seven seats remains the balance of power.

*Another poll* released by _Channel 13 News_ on Monday found the right-wing and haredi bloc falling to 54 seats while the left-wing bloc and the Arab parties strengthening to a combined 58 seats.

In this poll, as well, neither side would be able to form a coalition without Yisrael Beytenu.


----------



## rylah (Feb 18, 2020)

*Bezalel Smotrich challenges Benny Gantz , a**ngers the Arab MKs*
_
*Minister Smotrich told the Arab MKs that in the six months he has been Transportation Minister, he has done more for their constituents than they have done in all their years playing politics.*_

Minister Bezalel Smotrich challenged Blue&White leader Benny Gantz, on Monday, to step up to the Knesset podium and clearly declare that he won’t rely on the “terror supporting” Arab MKs to form a government.

Turning to the Arab MKs, Smotrich said he has no questions against them as “they have been hypocritical and ungrateful for years to the State of Israel and all the good is has brought for them.” He said they declare they want a “Palestinian State” but aren’t willing to give up their Israeli IDs to join one. And for good measure added that there is no such thing as a “Palestinian People” and there won’t be a Palestinian state.

Smotrich pointed out the hysteria of MK Ahmad Tibi and his cohorts after years of demanding an “end to the occupation” and for a “Palestinian state”, when they got scared that the Trump peace plan might actually force them to become citizens of “Palestine.”

Needless to say, each and every one of those points angered them. There hasn’t been such an exciting speech in the Knesset in a while.

Smotrich reminded Gantz that the last time an Israeli government relied on the Arab MKs, it left thousands dead and injured after the Oslo Accords passed.

Gantz did not step up to the podium after the challenge.

But Joint Arab List MK Ahmad Tibi did, and said he will make sure that Smotrich is not a minister in the next government.


----------



## rylah (Feb 20, 2020)

*Gantz's former company set to be investigated after election*
*Attorney General expected to announce criminal probe of "Fifth Dimension" company which was headed by Benny Gantz.*







A criminal investigation may soon be opened into the Fifth Dimension artificial intelligence company, in which Blue and White chairman Benny Gantz served as an executive, _Channel 13 News_ reported on Wednesday.

In recent days, the Prosecutor's Office has completed the investigation into the company, and is set to recommend that a criminal investigation be launched against various parties involved with the company.

Gantz himself is not a suspect, according to _Channel 13_, but other members of the company who allegedly fraudulently received funds from the police are suspects.

The investigation will likely be opened after March 2 Knesset election, the report said.

The Fifth Dimension affair was first exposed by journalist Gidi Weitz in the _Haaretz_ newspaper and the State Comptroller later wrote a report on the subject.

The company sold an artificial intelligence system designed for the use of civilian enforcement agencies. In 2017, the police contracted with the company without a tender for the purpose of an experiment in operating the system at a cost of 4 million shekels.

Fifth Dimension closed in 2018, and all of its employees were dismissed.

While Gantz is not a suspect in the case and is not expected to be questioned under warning, he may be summoned to provide an open testimony.

*Gantz's former company set to be investigated after election - Inside Israel*


----------



## rylah (Feb 20, 2020)

*Will the haredi UTJ save the right-wing camp **from losing 
Otzma Yehudit's votes?
Haredi party aims to pull votes from far-right party which wasted two right-wing seats in last election.*






Sources in the Ashkenazic-haredi United Torah Judaism (UTJ) party have said that the party's campaign targeting the Religious Zionist sector is attempting to draw votes from the far-right Otzma Yehudit party.

Otzma Yehudit has been polling at just over 2%, far below the 3.25% required to enter the Knesset.

"There are many haredim and haredi-nationalists who vote for Otzma Yehudit Chairman [Itamar] Ben Gvir, despite the fact that he has no chance of passing the electoral threshold," the sources said. "We saw this in several of the past elections, and that's what's going to happen this time as well - if the public doesn't wake up."

According to them, when it comes to Judaism, UTJ provides the same or better as Otzma Yehudit.

"In the diplomatic arena as well, UTJ has clarified several times that it opposes dividing the Land of Israel, and everything that comes with it. And that is how it votes in the Knesset as well."

On Tuesday, Deputy Education Minister Meir Porush (UTJ) attended a meeting in Beitar Illit together with local Agudat Yisrael businessmen. During the meeting, Porush spoke about the results of September's elections, emphasizing the small changes which caused the party to receive significantly more support locally.

"In the last elections, UTJ received 900 more votes than it had received in the elections prior to those. According to our calculations, this growth represents more than the natural growth rate of those who acquire eligibility to vote," he noted.

The meeting also focused on expanding the party's reach, both in hasidic communities and among those who, despite being part of the haredi community, do not vote for haredi parties.

"Ben Gvir's Otzma Yehudit party received 669 votes from Beitar Illit residents in the previous elections," Porush said. "These aren't people who will vote Blue and White, and they're also not going to vote for other parties. These are votes who need to come home, to UTJ. Beitar Illit, which surprised us in a positive way in the previous two elections, can surprise us in these elections as well."

*Will the haredi UTJ save the right-wing camp from losing Otzma Yehudit's votes? - Haredi Community ‏*


----------



## rylah (Feb 20, 2020)

*Poll: Right strengthens as Blue and White falls to 31 seats*
*Likud becomes largest party as Blue and White falters in latest poll by Direct Polls*.






A poll conducted by the Direct Polls Institute shows that if the elections were held today (Thursday), the Likud would the largest party in Israel with 33 seats, followed by the Blue and White party with 31 seats.

The Joint Arab List would win 14 seats, followed by the Labor-Gesher-Meretz list with ten seats.

Shas would win nine seats, Yamina eight, and United Torah Judaism eight.

The Yisrael Beyteinu party would receive seven seats.

The Otzma Yehudit party would fail to clear the electoral threshold.

The poll shows a significant decline for the Blue and White party, which has consistently polled ahead of the Likud party. The left-wing parties would win 41 seats while the right-wing and haredi parties would win 58 seats, a small increase over previous polls. No side would be able to form a coalition without Avigdor Liberman's Yisrael Beyteinu party.


----------



## rylah (Feb 20, 2020)

*Gantz turns down Netanyahu's request for televised debate*
*Blue and White chairman dismisses Netanyahu's challenge for televised debate as a spin to divert attention from PM's trial.
*
Blue and White chairman Benny Gantz on Tuesday evening turned down *Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu's proposal* to hold a televised debate between the two of them.

"What happened Netanyahu? Are you scared that there's a date for your confrontation with the prosecution's witnesses, so you're creating a spin? On March 17, you're going to court and the State of Israel must move forward," Gantz said.

Earlier on Tuesday evening, Netanyahu challenged Gantz to a debate.

Speaking in an interview on _Channel 20_, Netanyahu said, "I'm ready to come here or somewhere else, Benny Gantz. Listen, I invite you to a televised debate. Come on. We will choose someone, or you bring someone and I someone, we'll do a televised debate, talk to the public. I won't have teleprompters, let's say the real stuff. What we did and what we do for the State of Israel. I invite you to a televised debate.”

"We'll do a series of debates like in the US - one debate on the political side, a debate on security issues, a debate on the economic side; three TV debates. Only without a headset," he added.

Following Netanyahu’s call, both _Channel 12_ and _Channel 13_ *invited Netanyahu and Gantz* to a televised debate in their studios.

A Blue and White official said following Netanyahu’s statements that the invitation to a debate was a spin designed to turn public attention away from the Prime Minister's trial.

Netanyahu then said, “Benny, come to a debate! Stop being scared! Come to three debates, even if you only come to the first one that’ll be good. You say what you have to say and I'll say what I have to say. It looks like Gantz has a problem, he cannot stand up to pressure…if you can't stand the pressure of a television debate how will you lead the State of Israel? Do you know what pressures I have had to withstand? I stood in front of the whole world and the US president wanted a dangerous nuclear agreement and I said no and went against him.”

“Benny Gantz, stop being afraid, come to a debate, the citizens of Israel deserve to hear where things stand in economics, security, politics…come to a debate, stop being afraid. A Prime Minister who cannot face the most basic pressures cannot head a state. He should consult his close friend Ahmed Tibi.”





*Gantz turns down Netanyahu's request for televised debate - Inside Israel*


----------



## rylah (Feb 20, 2020)

*Early voting begins in Israel's 3rd Knesset election*

Election day in Israel is still twelve days away, but for Israeli delegations around the world, voting has already begun.

More than 5,200 Israelis with voting rights in 96 Israeli delegations around the world, divided among 77 countries are casting ballots for elections to the 23rd Knesset.

The first to votes were cast by representatives in the Israeli Embassy in Wellington, the capital of New Zealand, who already selected yesterday, followed immediately after by the vote of embassy workers in Canberra, Australia.

At the polling booth in Canberra, among other things, representatives of worldwide Bnei Akiva, Daniela Cohen and Eli Tzrinig, who operate in Sydney. "It is exciting to be one of the first voters. We are on a mission to set up a bridge between Israel and Diaspora Jewish communities, so the sense of responsibility to vote and make an impact only grows," the two said.

The voting procedure in the delegations will finish tomorrow morning in San Francisco and Los Angeles on the west coast of the United States.


----------



## a loss for words (Feb 21, 2020)

Liberman with his 7 seats is going to make sure there is a 4th election


----------



## rylah (Feb 27, 2020)

a loss for words said:


> Liberman with his 7 seats is going to make sure there is a 4th election



Says all is already set, 
200% there won't be another round


----------



## rylah (Feb 27, 2020)

*Shas election campaign*

**


----------



## rylah (Feb 27, 2020)

*Shas: "Smach Bni" - The Story Of The Jewish State
*
"We have a Jewish state already 72 years.
Let's guard it."


----------



## rylah (Feb 27, 2020)

*Ben Gvir to Netanyahu:*
*'We will quit the race only if the Oslo Accords are canceled'*
*Otzma Yehudit chairman presents conditions for Netanyahu to meet in exchange for his party withdrawing from the election.
*
The chairman of the Otzma Yehudit party, Itamar Ben Gvir, convened a press conference on Wednesday evening in which he presented a series of conditions for Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu to meet in exchange for his party withdrawing from next week’s election to the Knesset.

Among the conditions set by Ben Gvir, who knows that there is no way the Prime Minister will agree: The cancellation of the Oslo Accords, changing the composition of the committee for the appointment of judges, removing control of the Temple Mount from the Waqf and evacuating Khan Al Ahmar even before this coming Shabbat.

Ben Gvir noted that if Netanyahu does not comply with these conditions, his party will run for the Knesset.

"Yesterday evening we were in Sderot and met with dozens of Otzma Yehudit activists who demanded that we run in order to have someone who promotes right-wing policies in the Knesset, and does not abandon the south," Ben Gvir said. "Amazingly, we are being attacked by the Likud of all parties, and ironically, the Likud warns us that a left-wing government might emerge, as if this government's policy is a right-wing policy."

"We know that Otzma is the only party who will protect the right. We are the only ones who make demands which are ideological. In light of the Prime Minister's claims that there is a right-wing government without us, we in Otzma Yehudit are ready to accept the challenge and we hereby inform the Prime Minister that if he so deeply cares about a right-wing government, if he meets the conditions which are the key things we want to promote in the Knesset, Otzma Yehudit can withdraw. We do not want and will not take even one shekel. We do not want any jobs.”

Earlier on Wednesday, Netanyahu said in an interview on _Army Radio_ that Ben Gvir had no intention of withdrawing from the race, adding that he had tried to persuade him to do so in the past but understood that this was impossible.





*Israel National News*


----------



## Lipush (Mar 1, 2020)

One more day of this circus. Theoretically.


----------



## rylah (Mar 2, 2020)

27.6% voted by noon - the highest rate since 1999

*News 13*


----------



## rylah (Mar 2, 2020)

38.1% voted by 2 p.m.
Overloading recorded at designated polling stations.

*Ma'ariv*


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 2, 2020)

rylah said:


> 38.1% voted by 2 p.m.
> Overloading recorded at designated polling stations.
> 
> *Ma'ariv*


I had thought people might stay home because of the coronavirus, but apparently not.


----------



## rylah (Mar 2, 2020)

*Exit poll: Likud 37, Blue and White 33*
*Exit poll shows Likud with 4-seat lead over Blue and White, right-wing bloc winning 60 seats.*

With polls closing across Israel, exit polls published by _Channel 12 News _show that the Likud party has won 37 Knesset seats while the Blue and White party has won 33 seats.

The Joint Arab List won 14 seats, Shas nine seats, United Torah Judaism seven seats, Yamina seven, Labor-Gesher-Meretz seven, and Yisrael Beyteinu six seats.

According to the exit poll, the right-wing bloc received 60 seats, one shy of the 61 majority necessary to form a coalition.

A _Channel 13 News_ exit poll also showed the right-wing bloc winning 60 seats. The poll also found that the Likud won 37 seats, while Blue and White won 32 seats.

According to the _Channel 13 _poll, the Joint Arab List won 14 seats, Shas nine, Yisrael Beyteinu eight, United Torah Judaism eight, Yamina six, and Labor-Gesher-Meretz six seats.

A _Kan News_ exit poll had the Likud slightly lower at 36 seats, while the Blue and White party won 33 seats.

According to the _Kan News_ poll, the third largest party is the Joint Arab List led by Ayman Odeh with 15 seats. Shas won nine seats, United Torah Judaism eight seats, Yamina seven seats, Yisrael Beyteinu six seats, and Labor-Gesher-Meretz six seats.

All three exit polls predict that the right-wing bloc will win 60 seats in total.





*Israel National News*


----------



## rylah (Mar 2, 2020)

Ruling coalition requires 61 seats.

All 3 channels report the Right wing block 60 seats,
while the Left wing - Arab block 52-54 seats, and Lieberman 6-8.

Exit polls usually lean towards the Left,
with the soldier votes, not accounted in the exit polls, usually adding another 1-2 seats to the Right.

These are not final official results, but the expressions on the faces of news cast say a lot.

PM Netanyahu already declared he's not looking for a unity govt with the Left.
From a Likud center this evening:


----------



## rylah (Mar 2, 2020)

On the way to the Knesset - the Druze candidate of the Likud in celebrations in Yarka

*Ma'ariv Online*


----------



## rylah (Mar 2, 2020)

*Celebrations in PM Office: Netanyahu with his associates *
*open with song "Praise Jerusalem!"*

*Kan News*


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 16, 2020)

When are they going to finally arrest that racist criminal son-of-a-bitch Netanyahu?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## rylah (Mar 16, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> When are they going to finally arrest that racist criminal son-of-a-bitch Netanyahu?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk



Arrest for what, based on what,
 your personal dislike?

Doesn't work like that.


----------



## rylah (May 17, 2020)

*35th Israeli government swears in*

Largest govt. in Israel's modern history.


----------



## rylah (Jun 22, 2020)

Netanyahu’s Ultimatum to Gantz: Sovereignty Now or New Elections
					

Bibi has to be an idiot not to try to kill this government, and Mother Netanyahu did not raise idiots.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jun 22, 2020)

rylah said:


> Netanyahu’s Ultimatum to Gantz: Sovereignty Now or New Elections
> 
> 
> Bibi has to be an idiot not to try to kill this government, and Mother Netanyahu did not raise idiots.
> ...


Annexation would be of enormous benefit to everyone involved.  Certainly to Israel and the few Palestinians living in the area annexed would benefit enormously from becoming residents in Israel while also being able to keep their PA citizenship if they want it, and none of the other Palestinians would suffer any losses because of it.  Hopefully Bibi will be able to secure a majority in the government and the Knesset to begin the process next month, and if Gantz quits because of this, polls indicate that if new elections would held now, Bibi would be leading a right wing government.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 22, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> When are they going to finally arrest that racist criminal son-of-a-bitch Netanyahu?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


After they finally arrest that racist criminal son-of-a-bitch MarcATL.


----------



## rylah (Dec 6, 2020)

*Yemina sets headquaters in the Arab sector | "Let them build in the settlements how much they like, we beleive Shaked will help us, we'll bring 2 seats"*

*Citizens from the Arab sector who no longer see their place in the Joint Arab List party, began cooperating with Yemina in favor of maintaining their interests: "We must also bring to this party at least two seats from the Arab sector. What is missing from the Joint Arab List - will move to the right".*

When the chairman of the Yemina right wing party, Naftali Bennett, announced three months ago that he would open the party to "very, very large publics" during a toast of the faction, no one thought it would include the Arab sector as well. I get up in the morning and think of the entire Israeli public, as committed to the citizens of Kfar Qassem as I am to all the citizens of the country. "

Last week, this commitment to Arab citizens materialized. During a tour last Tuesday of MK Ayelet Shaked with social activists Idit Silman and Shirley Pinto in Kfar Bara and Kfar Qassem, the party headquarters was launched for the Arab sector. The move takes place as part of the construction of the field headquarters: women, Judea and Samaria, among others. For minorities, as well as encouraging activists and recruiting volunteers, as later conferences are planned in the councils of Nazareth, Taibeh and Sakhnin.

"We are getting a lot of seats now not because of our right and left," Silman claims. "No one comes specifically because of the issue of sovereignty," she says. On the fear of turning right to center-left voters, she clarifies: "I do not hide it, they know I am an ideological right that certain things are important to me, and if I tell them these things and it passes them by - then what will I say?", she wonders. She also refers to the support of the Arab public: "Apparently Israeli Arabs know like me that the best place in the world to raise children and live is here. So now they are asking for a quality of life."







Behind the scenes, social activists and heads of Arab councils turned to Shaked, claiming that they no longer find their place in the Joint Arab List. According to them, the MKs who claim to be their envoy do not address issues that are important to them: education, war on crime and violence, and they are willing to support parties that will take care of these things. We know that Ayelet promises and fulfills, so we said that this time we want to try, "Sufian Assi, a senior official in Kfar Bara who coordinates the field's activities for the Arab public, tells us.

This is not the first time the village has collaborated with a Zionist-religious party. "In the 1980s, we worked with the Mafd"al party and we would voted for them at the ballot box. "My uncle was the previous head of the council, Musa 'Assi, he was connected to the Mafd"al and we would always vote for them. I think now the right wing will have more than they expect in the Arab sector."

"We are interested in us, what is happening there in Palestine is not interesting to us, let them build in the settlements, let them do what they like, we are interested here, we are the center. I am not interested in what is happening in the territories. We believe it will help the Arab sector."

Support for the Joint Arab List or at least for MK Mansour Abbas, who has recently presented a different line from his faction, according to which the Arab sector should be taken care of in exchange for the pleasures of power should be natural, but Assi learned from the experience sharply attacks his representatives: All this joint Arab list will get half of what it got before, do not believe in them, they do us nothing but harm. What do I care about Palestine? I am not interested in Palestine, they have Abu Mazen (Mahmoud Abbas). What will I ask from them? They are just for the media and that is it, they are interested in the chair, no more. "



			https://www.makorrishon.co.il/news/289735


----------



## rylah (Jan 18, 2021)

*New alliances, parties, & politicians join the fray ahead of Israeli elections 2021- Gil Hoffman*

The campaign trail is off to a very eventful start, with several new alliances and declarations publicized over the past couple of weeks. 

Gil Hoffman | Chief Political Correspondent, Jerusalem Post


----------



## rylah (Jan 20, 2021)

Importing the Swamp: Gideon Saar Hires ‘Lincoln Project’ Team to Do to Bibi What They Did to Trump
					

No doubt, it's by far more effective stuff than Israelis are used to both in terms of the sophistication of the video production and the raw bluntness of the message.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Jan 23, 2021)

*Samy Abu Shahadeh wins election for Balad leadership*

_*Balad has declared its opposition to Israel as a Jewish state and pushed to turn the country into a “state of all its citizens”.*_


MK Samy Abu Shahadeh on Saturday won the primaries for the leadership of the Balad party and defeated his predecessor, MK Mtanes Shihadeh, who will not be in the next Knesset.

Balad is one of the four parties that makes up the predominantly Arab Joint List faction.

In the past, journalist Yishai Friedman reported that Abu Shahadeh was a guest at a Middle East Monitor conference where he claimed that Israel was a "racist entity" created by Zionism, which he described as "an ugly and racist project." He further claimed that Jews themselves were also racists.

Abu Shahadeh also participated in the release of a terrorist who was in prison for conspiring with Hamas to carry out terrorist attacks in Israel.

Last year, he recorded a video in which he expressed his "appreciation" for the "heroic efforts" of the mothers of Palestinian Arab terrorists.

Balad has declared its opposition to Israel as a Jewish state and pushed to turn the country into a “state of all its citizens”. The party has been barred in previous elections from running by the election committee, only to have the decisions overturned by the Supreme Court.
MKs who have served on its behalf in the past include Jamal Zahalka, Hanin Zoabi, Basel Ghattas and Azmi Bishara, who was suspected of spying for Hezbollah during the Second Lebanon war and fled Israel to evade arrest.









						Samy Abu Shahadeh wins election for Balad leadership
					

Balad has declared its opposition to Israel as a Jewish state and pushed to turn the country into a “state of all its citizens”.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




(comment)

Well, he of course has everything polished on how to blame all his real, perceived and self-caused problems on Israel and the Jews. 

But here's also the point, *that's all they ever do at their job* - optics for al-Jazeerah, literally the more thrown out for disrupting govt. meeting the more headlines, and of course for such spectacles where people who demand a Jew-free territory as a precondition to a state, 
and to *maybe think* about negotiation, accuse Israel of racism.

A Zionist can cringe at the idea of someone like that in the Israeli govt,
but at some point they don't see how they prove the opposite, even if those on the Left readily buy or use them as excuse, others see the level of political liberalism and compare to their own in the region, and notice, especially the social media.

To finish - 
a. when the commonly criticized Leiberman proposed to move his village under their own, 
PA/Hamas or even himself to run it or be run by, in that state without Jews that they can allegedly make "state of all its citizens" if they want, or any else. The entire Joint Arab List screamed and foamed from the top of their lungs how (they didn't say it like that) but fear a worse scenario than PA/Hamas or even their own local self-govt. 

b. Not all Arabs are as unified in their voting as identity politics and media would like people to think, especially Israeli domestic politics as portrayed in the west. This is the old generation,
and the young, as much as the older too on the Arab street, already know they, Joint List politicians have been for decades doing nothing but, headlines and optics for anti-Israel propaganda, and nothing productive beyond for their own.  That's why they no more represent the real views concerns, people vote for them in whole villages, tribes, and councils, some even get shot - but it's eventually what the kadi or the sheikh says, by default, and thus results.
From what I hear in conversations - the next Arab party is going to change the entire paradigm, and give those who want real integration, serve the state, IDF, Nat. service etc a more mainstream voice, encourage plurality of voices in the sector, 
and Israeli society as a whole.

Its almost as if the only thing these people are good at,
is going around entertaining anti-Israel audience abroad, but after what 20-30 years of the Joint Arab List, I guess common people, no matter how ideological, expect real work and results - otherwise they wouldn't be moving their votes to the Orthodox and Likud camps.


----------



## rylah (Jan 23, 2021)

*In First, Woman Elected to Head Israeli Religious Party*






For the first time in Israel’s history, a woman was elected this week to head a religious party running for the Knesset, when Jerusalem Deputy Mayor Hagit Moshe emerged victorious in the Jewish Home Party (Habayit Hayehudi, formerly the Mafdal party) primary on Tuesday. 

Hagit Moshe defeated Yamina Party leader Naftali Bennett’s confidant, Nir Orbach, in a race held in the 960-member assembly.

Moshe’s election increases the chances of the Jewish Home partnering with Likud after the March 23 elections, giving Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu a better chance of forming a coalition.

[Editor: The Jewish Home Party is likely to form a technical bloc with Bezalel Smotrich’s Religious-Zionist party.]

_This article first appeared in Israel Hayom._









						In First, Woman Elected to Head Israeli Religious Party
					

Hagit Moshe defeated Yamina Party leader Naftali Bennett’s confidant, Nir Orbach.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Jan 23, 2021)

*Gideon Sa'ar working with advisors who tried to make Republicans vote for Biden*

In attempts to unseat Netanyahu, Gideon Sa'ar has hired four anti-Trump Republicans for his campaign. Amit Segal explains why that matters.










						Gideon Sa'ar working with advisors who tried to make Republicans vote for Biden
					

In attempts to unseat Netanyahu, Gideon Sa'ar has hired four anti-Trump Republicans for his campaign. Amit Segal explains why that matters.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						PM rival Saar recruits anti-Trump Republicans for campaign
					

Former Likud minister who founded breakaway party has reportedly hired the services of the founders of the Lincoln Project, which worked to put Biden in the White House, to advise him in March 2021 elections




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## rylah (Jan 28, 2021)

*Netanyahu hopes for Moroccan royal visit in Israel before March elections*

*For Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, a visit to Israel by Morocco’s King Mohammed VI could generate great support amid Israeli voters of Moroccan origin in the upcoming March 23 elections.*






Reports yesterday reveal that Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu is trying to arrange a visit to Israel by Moroccan King Mohammed VI. Netanyahu would like the king to arrive in Israel in the coming weeks, once the nationwide coronavirus lockdown is lifted. Reportedly, officials from the prime minister’s office and officials from Israel’s National Security Council (NSC) have been in contact recently with officials at the Dar al-Makhzen Palace to advance such a visit.

Israel’s prime minister hopes for the visit to take place before the March 23 elections. Such a visit is expected to appeal to the tens of thousands of Israeli voters of Moroccan origin. Still, chances of the visit taking place before the elections appear slim, as the king is reluctant to assist Netanyahu in his electoral efforts. An unnamed source from Jerusalem was quoted by Yedioth Ahronot newspaper as saying "there are talks and attempts, but I find it hard to see this happening. We know that Balfour (the prime minister's official residence) and the NSC want this to happen, but it is uncertain they will manage to pull it off before the election — although the king might change his mind and make a surprise visit."

Another obstacle to such a visit is the condition reportedly set by the king, which is to combine a visit to Israel with a visit to the West Bank city of Ramallah for a meeting with Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas.

Former US President Donald Trump had announced on Dec. 10 that Israel and Morocco agreed to reestablish diplomatic relations. Trump had also said that the United States had agreed to recognize Morocco’s claim over the disputed Western Sahara region. A joint Israeli-American delegation arrived in Rabat on Dec. 22 for a signature ceremony of several bilateral accords, cementing relations between the two countries.

In its contacts with the Trump administration, Morocco originally committed to opening liaison offices rather than embassies. Still, on a Dec. 26 phone conversation with Netanyahu, the Moroccan king said he was committed to opening embassies as part of the next phase of the process, pointing out that such a move would be the "natural next step." During the conversation, the Israeli premier invited the king for a visit. A statement issued by Netanyahu’s office said, “The leaders congratulated each other over the renewal of ties between the countries, the signing of the joint statement with the United States and the agreements between the two countries.”

Since then, a Moroccan delegation visited Israel to inspect the situation of the building that served some 20 years ago as the country’s liaison office. Israel did the same. David Govrin, who previously served as Israel’s ambassador to Egypt, opened Israel’s liaison office in Rabat. Govrin will run the Israeli mission in Rabat until an ambassador is appointed formally.

According to reports in recent days, Netanyahu is planning to visit the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain as soon as possible once the current coronavirus lockdown ends. Some reports mentioned Feb. 9 or Feb. 11 as possible dates for the visits.









						Netanyahu hopes for Moroccan royal visit in Israel before March elections
					

For Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, a visit to Israel by Morocco’s King Mohammed VI could generate great support amid Israeli voters of Moroccan origin in the upcoming March 23 elections.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## rylah (Jan 28, 2021)

*New Labor chief Merav Michaeli : "The Labor party is leaving the government - I've announced to Peretz and Shmuli that they're to resign"*


*Update:

"'Amir Peretz decides to resign from the Knesset and end his membership in the Labor Party, but will continue serving as minister in the government on behalf of the Blue and White Party."

*
Further read:








						In interview, Israeli’s new Labor Party chief Merav Michaeli says she draws inspiration from Biden/Harris
					

Merav Michaeli, the Knesset member elected on Sunday to lead Israel’s beleaguered Labor Party, cleared her schedule last Wednesday to watch Kamala Harris be sworn in as the first female vice president in American history. For Michaeli, a former journalist and staunch feminist, this glass-ceiling...




					forward.com
				




*A comment I've read on an Israeli forum:
_"In truth, that's a bitter and pretty sad end for the party that established the country"_


----------



## rylah (Jan 28, 2021)

*The Joint Arab list falls apart: Mansour Abbas will announce the formation of a new party*

*The chairman of RAAM is expected to announce that he will leave the party that united the four factions that represent the Arab sector. One of the conditions for him to remain on the list: a public statement on who will be recommend to the formation of the coalition • First publication*

The chairman of Ra'am Mansour Abbas is expected to announce that he is leaving the Joint Arab List and will form a new party - this was first reported today (Tuesday) in News 13. This, after internal polls show that an independent party led by him will receive six seats, while the joint list will remain with five. Abbas also conditioned his stay on the party on the Hadash party's waiver of support for the LGBT community.

RA'AM clarified that they would remain on the list and would agree not to recommend Benjamin Netanyahu to form the coalition in exchange for the other parties agreeing to two conditions: the first that the list would respect the law and not support any proposal against it, and the other that the list will not face a Pandora's box, but will know exactly what they will receive from us." the statement said.






Meanwhile, earlier today, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu held a meeting with the heads of localities in the Bedouin sector, with the aim of attacking their voices as well, in addition to the voices of the Arab sector. The person who initiated the meeting is the mayor of Dimona, Benny Bitton.

This move by Netanyahu follows on from his efforts to gain the support of the Arab sector - an attempt that is controversially accepted. About ten days ago, a meeting of the prime minister was scheduled with the heads of local authorities in a number of Arab localities, and some of them called for a boycott of the meeting - claiming that it was a "political exploitation of the government's incompetence in the fight against violence."






The meeting, which was initiated by the chairman of the local government center, Haim Bibbs, in coordination with the chairman of the committee of the heads of the Arab authorities, Modar Yunis, decided to boycott, among others, the mayor of Kfar Kanna council, Yosef Awada, the mayor of Sakhnin, Kaukab Abu al-Hija Zahar Salah, and the mayor of Tira Mamun 'Abd Elhai.

Recently, Netanyahu also visited Nazareth as part of the election campaign. Dozens of people demonstrated against his visit and 19 protesters were arrested. Police said they did not obey police orders, prevented them from setting up security checkpoints for the visit and also tried to enter the area that was closed around the town hall.

Those who also took part in the protest organized in the area are MKs from the Joint Arab List, including Matans Shehadeh and Sundos Saleh, who were even documented being removed from the scene by the police. Later, Saleh was transferred to the hospital for medical treatment.









						הרשימה המשותפת בדרך לפירוק: מנסור עבאס צפוי להקים מפלגה חדשה | חדשות 13
					

יו"ר רע"מ צפוי להודיע כי יעזוב את המפלגה שאיחדה בין ארבע הסיעות שמייצגות את המגזר הערבי. אחד התנאים להישארותו ברשימה: הצהרה פומבית על מי ימליצו להרכבת הקואליציה • פרסום ראשון




					13news.co.il


----------



## rylah (Jan 28, 2021)

*Arab-Majority Joint List Officially Splits Ahead of Elections*

*The Knesset Committee unanimously approved on Thursday the requests of the various factions comprising the Joint Arab List party to split away, ending weeks of negotiations within the Arab-majority party that ended in an impasse.*






Member of Knesset (MK) Mansour Abbas requested that his faction, the United Arab List (Ra’am), split away from the Joint List. Ra’am is the political wing of the Southern Branch of the Islamic movement.

MK Ahmad Tibi requested that his Ta’al faction be separated from the Joint List.

The Joint List faction now includes the Hadash and Balad factions with MKs Ayman Odeh, Mranes Shehadeh, Aida Toma Suleiman, Ofer Kasif, Hiba Yazbek, Yousef Jabarin, Jaber Askala and Sami Abu Shehadeh.

MKs Osama Saadi and Walid Taha, who presented the division request at the committee discussion, claimed that the request was only technical for “a more efficient organization in the elections” and that the requests did not indicate a “substantial split” in the Joint Faction.

However, the official request came after weeks of squabbling between the various factions and disagreements on crucial issues.

The Islamist Ra’am demanded that the Joint List refrain from supporting anti-religious motions such as gay rights, but the other factions refused.

Another issue under dispute was the cooperation with the government and working with the Zionist political parties.

The parties still have a week to regroup or reconfigure their lists before the final official date for submitting the list for the upcoming March 23 elections, Israel’s fourth round in less than two years.

The elections come as the left-center bloc is divided, the Arab-majority Joint List is on the verge of final dissolution, and four parties that will combat each other are running on the right, ensuring an acrimonious period in an already toxic environment in Israel.

Polls show that Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s Likud party is in the lead with about 30 seats while Blue and White, his former chief coalition partner, has lost most of its power and is on the verge of not passing the voting threshold.









						Arab-Majority Joint List Officially Splits Ahead of Elections
					

One big issue under dispute was their cooperation with the government and working with the Zionist political parties.




					www.jewishpress.com
				




(Comment)


----------



## rylah (Jan 28, 2021)

*Arab social activist Mohammad Darawsheh announces new political party*
.
Social activist Mohammad Darawsheh becomes the latest to form a new political party in Israel ahead of the March 23 election.

In a statement, Darawsheh says the party will be called Ma’an (“together” in Arabic) and will “focus only on the social and economic issues that interest the Arab citizen.”

He says his party will strive to move the Arab community *“from victimhood to decision-making positions.”*









						Arab social activist Mohammad Darawsheh announces new political party
					

* * *




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						New Israeli-Arab party wants to partner with Yesh Atid
					

"I can't be on the far Left of the Israeli political scene and expect to be effective."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (Jan 28, 2021)

*Yoseph Haddad speaks out against the Arab Joint List*


----------



## rylah (Jan 31, 2021)

*Netanyahu's ultimatum to Smotrich*
*Prime Minister Netanyahu pressuring Religious Zionist Party to merge with Otzma Yehudit, Jewish Home - threatening party if it does not.*






Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu is pressuring Bezalel Smotrich’s Religious Zionist Party to prove to the Likud that it can cross the electoral threshold in the upcoming Knesset election – or else merge with other right-wing parties, according to a report Friday by _Yediot Aharanot_.

In recent days, the report claimed, officials from the Prime Minister’s Office have spoken with Smotrich and other Religious Zionist Party officials repeatedly, laying out an ultimatum for the newly rebranded National Union’s Knesset bid.

With the Central Election Committee’s deadline for submitting Knesset lists set for next Thursday, the Likud has warned Smotrich that his party must pass the threshold in a publicly published poll next week, as well as in an internal Likud poll next week. Should the Religious Zionist Party fail to cross the 3.25% electoral threshold in one of the polls, officials close to the Prime Minister say, the party must agree to run with both the Jewish Home and Otzma Yehudit parties.

If Smotrich refuses, Netanyahu’s confidants have warned that the Likud will work to minimize the vote for the Religious Zionist Party, aggressively campaigning among the party’s demographic base.

Should Smotrich agree to a joint run, however, or succeed in passing the threshold in next week’s polls, the Likud has reportedly vowed not to target the Religious Zionist Party’s electoral base.

Thus far, the Religious Zionist Party has failed to reach a breakthrough with the Jewish Home, and has yet to conduct talks with Otzma Yehudit for a joint run.

A spokesperson for the Religious Zionist Party responded to the report saying: “We won’t take part in the spin game.”









						Netanyahu's ultimatum to Smotrich
					

Prime Minister Netanyahu pressuring Religious Zionist Party to merge with Otzma Yehudit, Jewish Home - threatening party if it does not.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						Religious Zionist Party and Jewish Home renew unity talks
					

'Progress made' in negotiations for establishment of joint National Religious Knesset list.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Feb 28, 2021)

*Arab MK injured in clashes in Umm al-Fahm*

MK Yousef Jabareen (Joint List) was injured on Friday by a rubber bullet in clashes that broke out during a protest in Umm al-Fahm against the violence in the Arab sector.

At least 35 people were injured in the violence. 10 of them were evacuated to Haemek Hospital in Afula. Dr. Samir Subhi, the mayor of Umm al-Fahm, was also injured in the riots.














						Arab MK injured in clashes in Umm al-Fahm
					

MK Yousef Jabareen injured by rubber bullet in clashes during protest in Umm al-Fahm.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						Arabs to demonstrate against police in Umm al-Fahm next Friday
					

Leaders of Arab public announced intention to hold a mass demonstration this Friday against police violence.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Feb 28, 2021)

*Mohammad Magadli: A brawl (literally beatings) at a meeting of the Arab Joint List campaign team tonight. 

Background: Debate over the slogan.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 28, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I thought this might be an interesting thread to start.  What are the primary concerns of the average Israeli in this election?  Who do you think will do well?  What coalitions are likely?  What rabbits will Netanyahu pull from his hat to hang on to power?
> 
> Haaretz has a link to "build your own coalition" - based on current polling that's kind of fun:
> Latest polls: Israel election 2019
> ...


Is there a movie version?


----------



## rylah (Feb 28, 2021)

*Gantz associate urges him to quit race*

*Hod Betzer, close associate of Blue and White chairman, reportedly removed from party campaign after urging Gantz not to run.*






Hod Betzer, a close associate of Blue and White chairman Benny Gantz who has accompanied him since his first day in politics, recently called on Gantz to quit the race for the 24th Knesset, _Channel 12 News_ reported on Friday.

According to the report, Betzer made clear to Gantz that he believes he is taking a huge risk in continuing to run and should step down. In the wake of this, _Channel 12_ said, Betzer has been removed from the Blue and White campaign.

Blue and White said in response to the report, “You can continue to spread gossip and folk tales - but the fact is simple: it's either Gantz now or Bibi forever. And to our political opponents - if you do not help in uniting the camp, the least you can do is not interfere and help stop Bibi from trying to evade trial."

While Blue and White did not pass the electoral threshold in early polls, polls released in recent days showed it winning between 4 and 5 seats in the next Knesset.

Gantz has been pressured to step down by parties on the center-left who fear that his remaining in the race will result in voted being lost should he not pass the electoral threshold.









						Gantz associate urges him to quit race
					

Hod Betzer, close associate of Blue and White chairman, reportedly removed from party campaign after urging Gantz not to run.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						Benny Gantz won’t quit the election race. Is that for Israel’s sake, or his own?
					

A mocked and detested Blue and White leader says he's in it 'to the end' so he can rein in Netanyahu's interim government. In fact, he can do that from outside the Knesset




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah (Feb 28, 2021)

*Abu Ghosh Council Chairman Salim Jaber to Channel 7 "You should have made Netanyahu king"*

The head of the Abu Ghosh Council, Salim Jaber, is hosted by the Channel 7 studio, talks about the history of the connection between the residents of Abu Ghosh and the Jewish people and the State of Israel and refers to the political arena in which the Arab voice finds itself repeated by the Likud and other Jewish parties.

Abu Ghosh has been known for its good relations with the Jewish founders since the beginning of the 18th century. Abu Ghosh maintained a very good neighborhood with Kibbutz Kiryat Anavim, with Ma'ale Hahamisha with Neve Ilan and the Jews who would come. -19 ".

"Abu Ghosh did not oppose the establishment of the state and thought it would bring technology and agriculture to the entire Middle East. This was the evidence of the Abu Ghosh sages and after the establishment of the state Abu Ghosh continued with good neighborly relations. We were educated to respect every religion and every person. "But Abu Ghosh remained and survived. It was not easy. It was very difficult because all of Abu Ghosh's elite crossed the border and were with King Abdullah, there were ambassadors and ministers from Abu Ghosh and when the state was established there were no teachers to teach in Abu Ghosh because of the military administration." "I was an Iraqi Jew and so were all the teachers. My teacher was called Rachel-Rachel and she was the one who taught me the religion of Islam and the Koran," says Jaber.

Jaber further notes that "today there are over a hundred Jewish families in Abu Ghosh. Some have lands and houses and some have rented houses. Under my house a Jew has rented an entire floor from me and from there he has kosher catering that is marketed for events all over the country."

He said, "Jews in Abu Ghosh feel a more loyal place to Jews than any city in the State of Israel in terms of security. The people of Abu Ghosh guard the Jews and everyone who comes to Abu Ghosh and ensure that no one is harmed in Abu Ghosh."

On the feelings on the Arab street ahead of the election and in light of the changes in the joint list and Netanyahu's attempts to gather votes in the sector, Jaber was asked what are the considerations guiding the Arab voter when he went to the polls. "Today the media and social networks open their heads and every citizen knows what is happening. Every person in the world looks at what is good for him and in Abu Ghosh and in the Arab sector in general what is worthwhile and what is good for me, am I an Arab who does not want to vote for a Zionist party "And for education and culture. Today the consideration is what is good for my population and my family. That is what concerns the Arab citizen."

"They said that Bennett was nationalist and right-wing, but a few years ago we had a disaster in Abu Ghosh and Bennett who was then education minister was the only one who came from the Knesset to comfort the family and stayed there for seven hours. ".

On the educational revolution that Bennett caused in Abu Ghosh, he says: "Four years ago we had the lowest matriculation rate in Israel and the highest violence rate in Israel. The Minister of Education came to check what was happening and decided to give priority to Abu Ghosh because we are the gateway to Israel. "A place of tourism and cooperation. If there is no education and education we will learn thieves and swindlers. Therefore education is very very important to us and in what he did Bennett saved the village from crime, drug trafficking and theft, and now we have academics and not cheaters and thieves."

Jaber says that one of his goals in running for office was to leverage education in Abu Ghosh, "and we made a big change in the two and a half years that I am mayor. We have raised eligibility from 33 percent to 75 percent eligibility in two months."

In his remarks, Jaber expresses support for MK Mansour Abbas' view that he does not deny support for Netanyahu either, if this helps the Arab sector. "I take my hat off to him and say Shalom to him even though I am not voting for him. That is the right way and that is the right thought."

Jaber himself is a member of the Likud Center but says he is not happy with the conduct of his party, which does not devote budgets to the council for development, tourism and more, "so we are a little angry. I know it is because of the Knesset and local government elections.

According to him, "Bibi is the smartest prime minister. Sharon was a bulldozer and I salute him, but the State of Israel should appoint Bibi king for what he did for the State of Israel. "He circled Putin on his little finger, made Trump chase him, so all European and Arab countries. He did all this for the State of Israel and the Jews and they are investigating him about a box of cigars. It is a shame."


----------



## rylah (Mar 7, 2021)

*'Kingmaker' Naftali Bennett Hopes to Become Israel's Next Prime Minister










						Israel Elections: Can Bennett go from kingmaker to prime minister?
					

POLITICAL AFFAIRS: Two weeks before the election, Naftali Bennett thinks that not only can he coronate the next prime minister, but that it could very well be him




					www.jpost.com
				



*


----------



## rylah (Mar 7, 2021)

*Labor leader on Supreme Court ruling: 
"The story is behind us now"*


----------



## rylah (Mar 8, 2021)

*Who's Who in the Israeli Elections | Part 1: Meet the Leaders*

Mizrachi invites you to meet the party leaders ahead of the upcoming elections:

Naftali Bennett, Yamina
Gila Gamliel, Likud
Benny Gantz, Blue & White
Yair Lapid, Yesh Atid
Merav Michaeli, Labor
Yitzchak Pindrus, UTJ
Gideon Sa'ar, New Hope
Bezalel Smotrich, Religious Zionists


----------



## rylah (Mar 12, 2021)

*Likud MK. Ayoob Kara: This election is about Arab voters*

*Ayoob Kara, a Druze member of the Likud, says that the Abraham Accords have changed hearts and minds in the Arab voter bloc.*


----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2021)

Ayman  _"million martyrs"_ Odeh...


----------



## rylah (Mar 22, 2021)

You don't need to know Hebrew
to understand much about the relationship between the Israeli media and PM Netanyahu.

Throughout the whole interview one can hear the team screaming in Rina Matzliah's ear,
at some point (22:55) PM Netanyahu asks her to lower it down and focus.

Just  notice the body language, beginning, middle
and especially the very last seconds of the video...


----------



## rylah (Mar 22, 2021)

*Can't make this up - protesters against Netanyahu sue organizers for promised salaries*

Att. Gur representing Gadi Tahar, of the of the main faces of protest in front of PM Netanyahu's house, in an interview to Kineret Brashi about the lawsuit: "The money came in large packages and for about five months". Raising questions specifically regarding the role of various foreign NGO's as source of funding.

Beside the comic effect, this is huge,
and not even because they protested the Covid grants as "unemployed"....


----------



## rylah (Mar 25, 2021)

*Islamist Ra'am Party Passes Threshold & Shakes Up Israel's Election

*


----------



## rylah (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Mar 25, 2021)

*Gideon Sa'ar's Chametz*

Passover is all about deflating your ego...
ie getting rid of your internal chametz...or bread that rises.


----------



## rylah (Apr 1, 2021)

Receiving official election results, Rivlin recommends ‘unusual collaborations’
					

President says main consideration in picking PM candidate will be odds of forming a government, not number of MKs backing them; Netanyahu allies claim Rivlin 'playing politics'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## ESay (Apr 1, 2021)

I think it will not be too surprisingly when Netanyahu will become the prime minister again. I have read though that to form a coalition he will need the seats of one of Arab blocs. I wonder whether it is possible and what the reaction of his voters will be.


----------



## rylah (Apr 1, 2021)

*"We need an alternative to elections"
Kalman Livskind interviews historian Dr. Yigal Bin Nun *

Livskind: We're saying Shalom to the historian Dr. Yigal Bin Nun. We'd like to discuss Your recent article in Haaretz, where You suggest, maybe, to stop with this thing called Democracy. Among other things You write: "if Netanyahu's rule is an achievement, there's no need to bring examples of dark rules which came to power through democratic elections". That's is?

Dr. Yigal Bin Nun: You've taken the example that interests You, but the situation is much wider. Yes right I've written that. The question is wider, it's not only connected to Netanyahu, or only Israel, the question being asked to all the world. The question is - whether to govern a state or states in the world, in most optimal manner, the tool at our dispense for this called democracy, meaning to turn towards the public with questions it has no answers to, whether this is the correct way? I'm saying today, democracy has bankrupted, there's a need to entirely forsake it, put it aside idea wise, or even kick it thought-wise if want, and think about ways appropriate to our reality.

Liv: Intentionally, I've brought up Netanyahu, because he's our issue, and because we're on the night of elections, so I'm trying to learn from him, or from You, that something doesn't work here. There were elections, Netanyahu was chosen, what's wrong?

Nun: What's wrong? The mere fact of elections, the fact of their existence, and especially for the 4th time, this means the system has totally failed, and we have to leave it.

Liv: Why?
Nun: Because if approach the public with pictures of Netanyahu, pictures of other contendants, and tell it - You vote for this picture that a designer created, or for that slogan made up by a copyrighter, we reach absurdity that has no connection to managing a state. It's a bad joke.
Liv: No Dr. Bin Nun, we know You don't like Netanyahu, and You want him to leave us,
which is totally fine.
Nun: No don't say it's fine, I didn't say that, and neither do You.
Let's leave the theme of Netanyahu.
Liv: Right, I didn't says, but You said at least on Your facebook page. And that's legitimate. What I'm wondering, could it be that You've tried all the possible democratic ways  to move Netanyahu, and since it didn't go, because there's this 'multitude' like that voting for him. And You said- let's change the system, enough of democracy already.

Nun: Yes, I'm saying the democratic system, not only regarding Netanyahu, regarding any other contender, is't good, because people are required to answer questions or situations they have no idea about. The question whether approaching the entire nation, a lot of things folks don't understand, and it doesn't matter, can be a professor or a hairdresser or a fashion designer, it's the same.
Liv: No, it's not the same thing. You're hurting in Your article, the rebellion declared by the 'populous classes' as You call them, against the elites.
Nun: That's one of the examples, that indeed it's possible to use this wrong system called democracy, for populist and negative needs, which is demagoguery and it was done also in the past.
Liv: But why demagoguery, the population goes out and votes for whom they want. When You write that: "Do millions of citizens who vote according irrational considerations, should decide the fate of all and the fate of the state?". It seems You're the one motivated by irrational considerations.
Nun: Correct, is that rational to vote for a picture?
Liv: No, not for a picture, You maybe vote for a picture, I vote for the list to the Knesset.
Nun: A list to the Knesset?
Liv: Yes, yes.
Nun: You say 'list to the Knesset', but people don't know what stands behind these words.
Liv: What does that mean?
Nun: No one knows, and neither do You.
Liv: I see Binyamin Netanyahu, I see Betzalel Smotrich, I see Ayman Oudeh and I decide for whom among them I want to vote.
Nun: No You don't know what stands behind every list, and no one can know people see a picture. People see an image, it's like we're almost dealing with magic, not something rational.
Liv: So what do You want to take our right to vote?
Nun: Think a little.

Liv: To take our right to vote and give it to whom?
Nun: To no one. First we have to throw out this system and begin thinking.

Liv: Threw it out.
Nun: Oh! If say 'threw out', then You can tell Yourself, once put that aside, let's see how can we buid an alternative most appropriate for today's reality.
Liv: Reality in which Dr. Bin Nun who will choose the Prime Minister? You don't want the populous. So who should?

Nun: Don't bring politics into this.
Liv: But eventually it's politics, someone has to choose people and close deals.
Nun: You're lowering the level of the discourse in vain, let's not talk politics, let't talk fundamental issues, don't go so low. The cardinal question says - whether in the situation to which the world reached, record achievements in science and every aspect of life, the situation in the world today is the best one can imagine, the situation of Israel today is best it was compared to 30, 20, 10 years ago.

Liv: Whom do You want to choose the leaders?
Nun: Again I'm saying! No to choosing leaders! Leave that! You're not listening.

Liv: So I don't understand You.
Nun: The elections don't fit our reality today, I'm not for that.
Liv: What does fit?
Nun: Democracy is elections, I don't want elections.
Liv: What do You want instead?

Nun: Oh, now the joker.
Liv: We've reached the joker literally at the end, if You can in short.
Nun: There's no short way.We need to do it wisely, not in short, then You'll fall in trap and start talking about in who's favor are You, Netanyahu or someone else.
Liv: So let's not waste time, maybe after all try in short.
Nun: To think, mind, not pictures, not jingles. And if gathered people to sit and  think about an alternative to our unique situation today, not the one in the past, then we can reach a correct alternative.

Liv: Ok Dr. Bin Nun, we'll write down that homework and we'll think.
Dr. Bin Nun thank You.
Nun: Thank You.


----------



## rylah (Apr 2, 2021)

The sane among us: On Ra'am joining Israel's government
					

What does it mean when "hilltop youth" are public enemy number one to the media, while a pro-Muslim Brotherhood Arab party is lauded? Op-ed




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 2, 2021)

*A Wolf in Sheepskin*

Tonight's speech by a member f the Muslim Brotherhood with the banner of Islam in the background. Mansour Abbas is paying "lip service", trying to pull the wool over the eyes of the Israeli public to gain political power.

He hides the true ideology of the anti-Zionist Muslim Brotherhood movement that advocates: "Palestine from sea to river."

At the same time, power hungry Israeli politicians are hiding the truth.

Source: Yonatan Ben-Meahem


----------



## rylah (Apr 2, 2021)

Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu and Yaminah chairman Naftali Bennett will meet tomorrow at the Prime Minister's Office to discuss the composition of the next government.

Source: Walla! News


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2021)

ESay said:


> I think it will not be too surprisingly when Netanyahu will become the prime minister again. I have read though that to form a coalition he will need the seats of one of Arab blocs. I wonder whether it is possible and what the reaction of his voters will be.



First, nice to see You again, really appreciate the level You bring to our conversations here.
Second I'm just going to say what I've already tried to explain, and sum up for myself.
when writing an answer to Your comment yesterday.

I couldn't finish the thought because it was too overwhelming,
but seeing today's news assures my intuition about the state of things.

In short, what I think we're witnessing is - TRANSITION INTO PARLIAMENTARY MONARCHY.

The entire political crisis is not about Left vs Right or PM Netanyahu himself.
At least 70% vote for the national camp, and all those parties belonging to that camp who oppose Netanyahu, despite based either much valid pragmatic criticism of policy and conduct, or on personal grudges and character judgement, all were just offered leading positions, to virtually take over the biggest party by joining it together as a coalition from inside, a clear path for any capable candidate to Prime Ministry. And despite claims that the media talk about a possible compromise of offering PM Netanyahu an alternative position as President, a mostly formal non-government position, being his own test-balloon of public opinion to evade trial, I think it's in our best national interests to assure a dignified transition of power from the longest serving, and arguably the most outstandingly successful PM in Israel's modern history, a respect he, his legacy and voters fully deserve. However no one assures us that the 70% vote won't be given to the opposition, if case he, and most importantly his voters, accept such a compromise.

I'm not naive about the options, and neither believe this is something to be proud of, or morally preferred conduct to strive for, but from pragmatic strategic point of view, hope that with G-d's help, he again manages to 'pull something' no one expects.

The underlying question is more about the crisis of core cultural archetypes, being at odds with western standards of political expression among the developing nations. Israel is viewed as both the ideological source, and the last frontier of fundamental Western shared ideals to be tested at standing the ground of relevancy for the future. The solution will come from here, not from the West or East, but here in the exact middle meeting point. And thus we're dealing with the core crisis of both worlds in a concentrated form, that only here can reach an organic conclusion.


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2021)

So after several controversial public statements by Pres. Rivlin yesterday,
that could be interpreted either to prepare the ground or test public reaction
to the possibility that he might consider not give Netanyahu the opportunity to
try form the govt regardless of the number of recommendations he might receive.

Currently not the most favored public figure to say the least.
G-d help Pres. Rivlin withstand the pressure and this personal test,
the man who himself brought the term "judicial gang" into public awareness. 

All the consultations live:

*LIVEBLOG: Israeli President Rivlin Holds Consultations*


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2021)

*Meeting parties, Rivlin says he ‘can’t currently see a way to form a coalition’*

*President hints at ‘value-based considerations’ in choice, says he may not give 2nd person a chance; reprimands Likud’s Ohana for speaking against PM’s trial: ‘I can’t accept it’*






Beginning an intensive day of meetings with political parties for consultations on each one’s preferred candidate for forming the next government, President Reuven Rivlin lamented Monday that “at the moment, I can’t see a way to form a coalition.”

He also said if his first choice to form a government fails, he may send the mandate back to the Knesset to make a choice, rather than giving a second person a chance to do so first.

And in stark comments, the president added that “after four election campaigns, democracy has exhausted itself.”

He also hinted at the possibility that Benjamin Netanyahu’s corruption trial, taking place at the same time across town, could play a role in his decision on whom he would hand the mandate to.

“There may be other considerations, including value-based considerations that I do not know if the president has the authority to consider,” Rivlin told Likud representatives, the first in line, after they recommended Netanyahu.

“Is there another candidate you would like to recommend as an alternative candidate [to Netanyahu], if such considerations will prevent your candidate from being chosen?” Rivlin asked. Likud officials responded in the negative, saying they were acting in accordance with the law.

An extraordinary argument then developed between Rivlin and the lead Likud representative, Public Security Minister Amir Ohana, a close ally of Netanyahu, who said he’d escorted Netanyahu to the court before coming, in order to stand on the side of “truth and justice.”

President Reuven Rivlin (L) and Likud minister Amir Ohana at the president’s residence in Jerusalem, April 5, 2021 (video screenshot)
Rivlin interceded: “Truth and justice? You’re saying that in your own name, not for the purposes of this forum.”

“I think I’m not only speaking for myself,” Ohana said. “When over a million voters voted Likud led by Benjamin Netanyahu when they are well aware of the situation you may have hinted at, if I understood the hint correctly, I think they voiced a high level of trust in him and a lack of trust in others.”

Rivlin interjected: “I would like to say you are stating this as your opinion. This is the President’s Residence and I cannot accept it.”

To this Ohana retorted: “Just as sir is not obligated to accept my opinion, I am not obligated to accept his.”

“Of course, of course,” Rivlin replied.

The Yesh Atid party was next in line after Likud, with its representatives recommending party leader Yair Lapid.

“When we have a prime minister who is in court at this moment defending himself, we need a candidate who will work for the sake of the State of Israel, not himself, to take on this important task,” Yesh Atid No. 2 Orna Barbivai said.

She added she did not rule out Lapid potentially putting forward another candidate to be prime minister, but said that he must be given the mandate to form the government based on having the best chances to succeed at the task.

Rivlin, quizzing the party representatives on whether they could support a government headed by someone other than Lapid, said he saw the deadlock as unfixable.

“At the moment, I can’t see a way to form a coalition,” Rivlin said.

Continue reading:








						Meeting parties, Rivlin says he ‘can’t currently see a way to form a coalition’
					

President hints at 'value-based considerations' in choice, says he may not give 2nd person a chance; reprimands Likud's Ohana for speaking against PM's trial: 'I can't accept it'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah yeah I know... but in context



Just a reminder,
from 18 years ago.

The court did to Pres. Rivlin long ago what it did to Sharon, Leiberman,
essentially what it's been doing to PM Netanyahu since 1996 when he was first elected.







*Rivlin: The Supreme Court is leading a government coup*

The Knesset Chairman Reuven Rivlin accuses the President of the Supreme Court Aharon Barak of "a government coup endangering the foundations of democracy". The Knesset Chairman called the Knesset to protect its status, "and put in their place the elements attempting to achieve hold of the wheel even if the issue is the Supreme Court."


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2021)

*Orthodox parties appear divided on joining gov't with Islamist Ra'am party support*

Officials in the ultra-Orthodox Unified Torah Judaism party are reportedly divided over a potential coalition based on the support from the Islamist Ra'am party despite the arrangement receiving the blessing of the community's most influential figure last week.

“It is clearly not an ideal and normal situation to rely on a party that supports terrorism,” faction member Yitzhak Pindros religious radio broadcaster Kol Ba'Rama on Sunday.

“The question of relying on [Ra’am leader Mansour] Abbas has not yet arisen and there has not yet been a decision by the luminaries of Israel,” said Pindros, referring to the rabbinical leadership.

“When it is a practical and non-hypothetical question, it will be up to the luminaries… But we must do everything we can so that it not become a practical question.”

Abbas denies he supports acts of terrorism or the Gaza-based militant group Hamas, saying he's only met with the organization once to help advance peace efforts.

Pindros' remarks came after UTJ's spiritual leader Rabbi Chaim Kanievsky appeared to give his approval last week to the unprecedented possibility of a right-wing religious government backed by Ra'am.

On Saturday, members of the Islamist Ra'am party met in Nazareth to decide which candidate they will recommend as prime minister to President Reuven Rivlin on Monday.

In an unprecedented media event, Abbas on Thursday addressed the nation where he urged cooperation between Jewish and Arab citizens of Israel but noted that he did not want to commit himself to the right-wing political bloc supporting Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu nor the opposition.










						i24NEWS
					






					www.i24news.tv
				




Now get this...

as they're about to enter the office and give their recommendation,
there sits Pres. Rivlin, after years of investigations and a pending case,
AG Avichai Mandelblit, once appointed by Netanyahu, and as well having
investigations open and close against him during the recent years, announces this:


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2021)

The day ends with the final meetings of 2 Arab parties, that were expected to be the decisive voices to join the anti-Natanyahu coalition, who decided to abstain,
preventing the formation of a left wing government:

*Islamist Ra'am party undecided on who to endorse for PM*

*'Joint List would have recommended Lapid had New Hope done so too'*


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2021)

Netanyahu gets most support after Lapid, Bennett fail to close deal
					

Yamina, Yesh Atid banking on PM not building coalition




					www.jpost.com
				












						Rivlin to announce choice to form government tomorrow
					

Netanyahu has 52 recommendations compared to Lapid's 45 after New Hope, Ra'am refuse to endorse any candidate for PM.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## ESay (Apr 5, 2021)

rylah said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > I think it will not be too surprisingly when Netanyahu will become the prime minister again. I have read though that to form a coalition he will need the seats of one of Arab blocs. I wonder whether it is possible and what the reaction of his voters will be.
> ...


Thanks for your attempts to express your thoughts as much as possible, but I dont fully understand what your stance is, I am afraid.

So, are you hoping that Netanyahu will become the prime minister again? And how it can lead to a parliamentary monarchy? Because the model of Western style democracy has proven itself not too efficient in Israel?


----------



## rylah (Apr 8, 2021)

*A change of direction in religious Zionism? Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu in a conciliatory message to Mansour Abbas and the Islamic Movement*

Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu in a message to Mansour Abbas and the Islamic Movement: "It is possible to fight here for another hundred years. G-d is doing His thing. You see that the people of Israel are succeeding, because "He said and will be". We are all His children, you too. May G-d grant us all comprehension so we can work wisely and stop the wars".










						Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu's condition for sitting with United Arab List
					

Tzfat Chief Rabbi says there is no 'decree from heaven' against talking with, sitting with Arab party.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 8, 2021)

*Joint Arab List MKs at swearing-in ceremony:
'We vow to fight the Zionist Occupation'*

*Members of the Joint Arab List insult the State they are elected
to serve at the swearing-in of the 24th Knesset.*






Members of the Joint Arab List issued a provocative statement at the swearing-in of the 24th Knesset today (Tues, April 6).

The first party MK to arrive for the ceremony, Sami Abu Shehadeh, changed the original wording of the pledge of allegiance to the State of Israel to, "I swear to fight the Zionist Occupation. I swear to fight the Apartheid regime." Asked by Knesset speaker Yariv Levin to correct his "mistake," Abu Shehadeh repeated the previous statement. MK Aida Toma Suleiman, the List's sole Jewish MK Ofer Cassif and party chairman Ayman Odeh followed suit, vowing to fight the state they were elected to serve.

Important to note is that according to statute 16 of the Knesset Basic Law, an MK who doesn't vow allegiance to the State "will not benefit from the rights allotted to Knesset members so long as he fails to do so."

Based on this legal statute, Joint List members will be required to follow through with the correct wording of the oath at an upcoming Knesset session if they wish to benefit from rights reserved for Israel's MKs.
To follow up on the day's events, as the National Anthem was about to be played before the closing of the session, Joint List MKs were seen leaving the hall, leading to a verbal exchange with other members of the assembly.









						Joint Arab List MKs at swearing-in ceremony: 'We vow to fight the Zionist Occupation'
					

Members of the Joint Arab List insult the State they are elected to serve at the swearing-in of the 24th Knesset.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 8, 2021)

*MK Ahmed Tibi calls Tzfat Chief Rabbi 'human garbage'*

*'No serious Muslim believes Israel belongs to the Jews.' Joint List MK accuses
Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu of racism, him 'human garbage'.*






MK Ahmed Tibi (Joint Arab List) excoriated the chief rabbi of Tzfat Wednesday, accusing the rabbi of racism, while denigrating him as “human garbage”.

Tibi launched into the epithet-laden rant after Tzfat Chief Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu penned a letter to United Arab List (Ra’am) chief Mansour Abbas, expressing hope that common ground may be found.

In a video statement, Rabbi Eliyahu laid out the grounds for cooperation with the UAL in establishing a new government.

During an interview with Yinon Magel and Ben Caspit, Tibi claimed the overtures to the UAL were insincere, and accused Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu of provoking hatred between Muslims and Jews, calling the rabbi a “trash can”.

“There is tolerance between religions, but that man represents the opposite. This rabbi is a trash can, a racist, human garbage,” said Tibi.

“I’m calling him out, I want to denigrate him. A rabbi is not supposed to talk this way, and a Sheikh who would speak this way about Jews should also be condemned.”

“He is denigrating Muslims, Arabs, religion. Only because he wants to protect this government, he is ready for a one-time exception. What that rabbi says is human trash.”

Tibi went on to criticize Rabbi Eliyahu’s claim that Muslims recognize Israel as the land of the Jews. “Muslims don’t recognize that the Land of Israel belongs to the Jewish people. There is no serious Muslim who will say such a thing, there is no true Muslim who will say that.”









						MK Ahmed Tibi calls Tzfat Chief Rabbi 'human garbage'
					

'No serious Muslim believes Israel belongs to the Jews.' Joint List MK accuses Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu of racism, him 'human garbage'.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 8, 2021)

*Smotrich to Tibi: "A true Muslim must know that Israel belongs to the people of Israel, and along time, Arabs like you who do not recognize this will not stay here"*

"I heard that after Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu Shlit"a said that a true Muslim should know that the Land of Israel belongs to the people of Israel, Ahmad Tibi opened his mouth on him. So Ahmad, a true Muslim must know that the Land of Israel belongs to the people of Israel, and along time, Arabs like you who don't recognize this will not stay here. Rabbi Shmuel and the tens of thousands of his students, including us, will take care of this."


----------



## rylah (Apr 8, 2021)

*MK Itamar Ben Gvir urgent address to the Knesset Chairman: 
Members of the Joint Arab List must be barred from entering the plenum*

MK Itamar Ben Gvir recently submitted an urgent appeal to Knesset Speaker Yariv Levin, in which he demands the immediate denial of all the rights of members of the joint list, following the refusal of the list members to declare allegiance in accordance with the law.

MK Itamar Ben Gvir wrote in his request that: "The statements made by the Knesset members from the joint list are contrary to the wording of the statement derived from the Knesset Basic Law and according to the Basic Law a Knesset member who does not declare the permanent wording will not enjoy Knesset members' rights."

Referring to the minutes of the Knesset and to a statement different from the one given by Rabbi Meir Kahana at the time, following which his rights were denied. Ben Gvir also referred to a ruling in the High Court that rejected Rabbi Kahana's petition, stating that a Knesset member who does not declare allegiance according to the wording may not enjoy his rights as a Knesset member, including entering the plenum or committees.

At the end of his letter, Ben Gvir demanded that the Knesset ushers prevent the Knesset from entering the plenum and the committees of Knesset members Odeh, Abu Shehadeh, Toma Suleiman and Ofer Kasif, and deny them the right to a bureau, car and salaries from the Knesset.













						בן גביר ליו"ר הכנסת:  יש לאסור על חברי המשותפת כניסה למליאה - כיפה
					

חבר הכנסת איתמר הטרי הגיש פנייה דחופה ליריב לוין, ובה הוא דורש לשלול באופן מיידי את כל זכויות חברי הרשימה המשותפת, בעקבות סירוב חברי הרשימה להצהיר אמונים בנוסח הקבוע בחוק




					www.kipa.co.il


----------



## rylah (Apr 8, 2021)

*On the eve of Holocaust Remembrance Day and Arabs in Lod shoot fireworks. Fireworks also reported in Kfar Qassem.*

"It's just unthinkable. It will be very difficult to talk about partnership and integration with Arab society when there isn't even minimal respect.

I expect every Arab leader at the national or local level to condemn this despicable phenomenon. More and more such statements will prevent the shooting on the eve of Remembrance Day next week, which took place on the first day of Ramadan, where to our disappointment every evening fireworks are fired.

I hope the police get their hands on the criminal tonight, and unlike the previous case, the state will not leave me alone to face him in court."


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2021)

*Fireworks and rocks towards Jewish homes in Jerusalem*



The Deputy Mayor of Jerusalem, Arieh King, described, "At this very moment, 500 meters from the Western Wall, on the slopes of the Mount of Olives, the successors of the Muslim Nazi, Mufti Haj Amin al-Husseini, carried out a coordinated and integrated terrorist attack on Jews living in the Yemenite village."

"This is the result of the tying of the hands of the police for years by the Israeli Prime Minister who does not allow the police to act freely towards the Muslim Nazis in Jerusalem, the same Muslims who chose to continue the path of Hitler and al-Husseini," he continued.

"It's time for an unequivocal police policy of opening fire in order to kill terrorists who threaten human lives," concluded King.









						Fireworks and rocks towards Jewish homes in Jerusalem
					

Arabs throw rocks, shoot fireworks at homes in the Shiloah village into which Jews entered the previous night.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2021)

*Chairman of Balad representing the Joint Arab List,
asks the Knesset Secretary to allow party swear-in again - Ma'ariv*

*








						Knesset Chairman denies Joint List MKs' request to swear-in again
					






					www.jpost.com
				



*


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2021)

...









						Yisrael Katz's political adviser: He should receive the mandate
					

Political adviser to Finance Minister suggests in WhatsApp group that the mandate to form a government should be transferred from Netanyahu to Katz.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 26, 2021)

*Leader of Joint Arab List, MK Ayman Odeh blesses and greets the "al-Quds youth"- marking second week of lynch attacks on Jews
by Arab gangs in the streets of Jerusalem*


----------



## rylah (Jun 1, 2021)

ESay said:


> So, are you hoping that Netanyahu will become the prime minister again? And how it can lead to a parliamentary monarchy? Because the model of Western style democracy has proven itself not too efficient in Israel?



*Cultural Archetypes in Politics*

Before all, the answer is based on the assumption that You know what are collective archetypes, at least in principle, and how they project into politics. Thus to understand the underlying thread of all Israeli politics, past and future, one has to remember that the tribes of Israel are essentially the children of Leah A"H and the  children of Rahel A"H:


*The House of Binyamin*, is the royal line among the children of Rahel A"H. The periods of histery when they're at the leadership, represents the kingdom, or as more commonly called Messiah Ben-Yossef. To understand the natural roles and manner of their rule, look into the harachters of Yossef A"H the ruler of Egypt and king Shaul A"H, the first king chosen in Israel.


*The House of Yehudah*, is the royal line among the children of Leah A"H/ Their leadeship is the kingdom or Messiah Ben-David. Look into the charachters of king David A"H and his son king Slomah A"H.
Since we're addressing the collective rather than individual aspects of these charachters, it's easier to conceive of them as complementary ideals expressing alon the stages of realization of the national and universal roles of the Hebrew civilization.

From Binyamin Herzl Zt"a to Mr. Binyamin Netanyahu, the last 150 years have been marked by unprecedented pace and magnitude of events in Hebrew history, realizing what no generation merited to achieve in almost two millenia of diaspora combined. The House of Binyamin lead Israel to national revival from lowest pit, return to sovereignty through withstanding great wars and establishing the Abrahamic Accords.

Naturally this process introduces bigger challenges in comparison to the responsibility involved with the daily survival in a ghetto of some distant village. In a way, enjoying the minority status, with it presumed moral distance from the challenges that come with running a nation state and the responsibility to use deadly force.

Bigger problems are function of the generation's readiness to reach for ideals bigger, than what the 'old tools' are capable. 'Tools' in this context are the expression of different characters, to face challenges of magnitude typical to their role in Hebrew history.

Today we're living the transition, some would say already decades in, that initiated in the Oslo accords, culminating with the demonstration of the exact extent of the Ben-Yosef charachter, that at this stage limits Israel in reaching its fullest potential.

For more context on the typical transition from the House of Binyamin to the House of House of Yehudah - look into the Book of Shmuel.


----------



## rylah (Jun 1, 2021)

ESay said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



*Dr. Bin Nun on Democracy *

Since there're at least 12 Monarchies in the west, that also happen to be on top of human development and implement the most progressive policies, - I think we agree there's no principle contradiction.

While when any form of Monarchy is brought up in context of the Middle East, the association is usually with Saudi Arabia, or even the likes of Iran.

But this is a false dichotomy, that only exists in lack of foreseeable alternative. And it would be crazy to to suggest that the alternative, is abandoning Democracy, because it served us fabulously. And neither the alternative, is striving for the other extreme by definition.

Rather the common Israeli expression - _'yallah bye'_, says it all, everything has its proper place. As You don't expect to eat a whole dinner meal with a spoon so (is) with Democracy. Israel is a bridge, not only geographically, between the West and the East.

Let me refer You to a recent controversial prime time address by Dr. Bin Nun,
on one of Israel's main TV channels, where he emphasized 4 points:

The problem is not individual to Israel, its universal.
Democracy has been  hacked by shallow populism.
Only once intellectually abandoned, can we find alternatives.
Intellectual elites, academia, raise the issue to the center of public discourse.
This is a good example of how for lack of foreseeable alternative, one is stuck in populism, that prevents expression of ideas but in their most caricature manner, just to provoke for them some attention, ideas that otherwise, expressed clearly in the proper context of a fitting alternative, are mostly correct and true.

Despite this infantile approach to the complex challenge, it actually caught attention of a variety of experts from the academia, and immediately followed up with a more extensive discussion addressing the challenge at face value.

What Dr. Bin Nun did here was merely translate to most common 'secular street' language, what has been at the forefront of our collective (un)concious for decades.

Thus, as Dr. Bin Nun repeats, in contradiction to the shallow populism seen on the surface, in contradiction to all the irrational projection on the person of PM Netanyahu, it has nothing to do with the personal, with the man himself or whatever he does. Because of blind admiration among some of his voters, the undemocratic manner in which the minority opposition seeks to seize position,  likely projecting onto him almost inhuman responsibility and and blame, along with cases about wine, cigars and decades back then even furniture... it's so trivial that it proves the opposite, nothing to do with the personal.

Rather the underlying fundamental question, is the nature and extent of the leadership position in the nation, in principle.


----------



## rylah (Jun 1, 2021)

ESay said:


> So, are you hoping that Netanyahu will become the prime minister again? And how it can lead to a parliamentary monarchy? Because the model of Western style democracy has proven itself not too efficient in Israel?



*Presidency - infrastructure for next generation*

The hope is for Israel to lead beyond the dichotomy, transitioning as smoothly as possible. Prime minister, left or right is more of the same, but in light of the  alternative I'm describing:

Presidency - mr. Netanyahu should transition to the role of presidency, and transform the office from merely formal-ceremonial, to fit the extent of his function.

There's no simple way to reconcile the weight of image and extent of power projected onto his persona, and because it would be deeply unwise to outright abandon the advice of his extensive experience, connections, better leveraged to a practical expression, 
with less friction, in accordance with the trajectory of the process.

How does this lead to Parliamentary Monarchy?
The authority of the king in Israel extends to:

Issuing taxes.
Command of military strategy.
Sentence capital punishment on individual cases.
Formal representation in communication with the families of nations

It's quiet strange to imagine Mr. Netanyahu in the role of a judge, neither seem himself would be 'in his shoes' as the royal in the middle of a ceremony on the Temple Mount, but most of the mentioned roles above, finance, army and foreign relations, are exactly the talents and unmatched expertise for which he's best known.

Thus what initially seemed a compromise, for lack of foreseeable alternative, is actually the ultimate move forward. Adding to his heritage, not that he's short of historic achievements,
the legacy of inheriting a political infrastructure prepared for the introduction
of the Monarchy element by the new generation.





**Mind You* -
don't take it literally, no one actually expected them to pretend,
whom they don't want to be, the picture is an old joke on the Israeli forums...


----------



## rylah (Jun 1, 2021)

ESay said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



*The Liberal case for Parliamentary Monarchy*

Aside from the prestige in being a royal subject, 
Monarchy has the elements to encourage Democracy and strengthen it.

You see, one of several reasons for the recent political deadlock, is that the party which I've voted for, rejected any notion of giving hand to forming a government with an Islamist party, event at the price of ending up in the opposition or even elections. And I respect them for that, yet at the same time, believe the most needed discourse, to directly address the fundamental challenges of the generation - is between these two.

But even when the situation is fit, and there appears correctness to start addressing those challenges in a pragmatic framework, it's susceptible to foreign influence invested in the conflict, and the zero-sum power struggle overburdening the representative body from directing the energy needed for a constructive value-based discourse. Thus by introducing the element of Monarchy, will take the element of the power-struggle out of the equation, strengthening the element of Democracy to function in its capacity. Lower the electoral bar, to encourage the most ideologically colorful and vibrant Parliament to sort out the ideologies and challenges true to the reality of the marketplace of ideas on the street.

*The key here, not to replace Democracy with Monarchy,
rather that they fulfill each-other.*


----------



## rylah (Jun 2, 2021)

*Herzog vs. Peretz: MKs to choose between two very different presidential candidates*

*Former minister, Labor leader and son of previous president Yitzhak Herzog seen 
as favorite, while settler Miriam Peretz - who lost saw two sons fall during 
military service - would be Israel's first woman president*






Two candidates are running — Isaac Herzog, a veteran politician and scion of a prominent Israeli family, and Miriam Peretz, an educator who is seen as a down-to-earth outsider.
Herzog, 60, is a former head of Israel’s Labor Party and opposition leader who unsuccessfully ran against Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu in the 2013 parliamentary elections.
He is scion of a prominent Zionist family. His father, Chaim Herzog, was Israel’s ambassador to the United Nations before being elected president. His uncle, Abba Eban, was Israel’s first foreign minister and ambassador to the United Nations and United States. His grandfather was the country’s first chief rabbi.






Herzog has served as head of the Jewish Agency, a nonprofit that works closely with the government to promote immigration to Israel, for the past three years since resigning from parliament. Given his deep ties to the political establishment, he is widely seen as the favorite to win.

Peretz, 67, is seen as a more conservative, nationalist candidate.
She immigrated from Morocco as a child and has worked as a teacher, educator and lecturer on Judaism, Zionism and grief. Two of her sons died serving in the Israeli military. In 2018 she was awarded the Israel Prize, the country’s top award, for lifetime achievement.






If elected, Peretz would be the first woman to hold the office and also the first settler. She and her family lived in one of Israel’s settlements in the Sinai Peninsula until a peace treaty was struck with Egypt in 1979 and the territory was returned. Peretz then moved to the West Bank settlement of Givat Zeev, just north of Jerusalem, where she lives today.

To win, a candidate must receive at least 61 votes in the 120-seat Knesset. If neither does, a second round of voting will be held. Once elected, the country’s 11th president will hold office for a single seven-year term starting July 9.

The winner will succeed President Reuven Rivlin, who is set to leave office next month, and the new president will take office at a politically crucial time.









						Herzog vs. Peretz: MKs to choose between two very different presidential candidates
					

Former minister, Labor leader and son of previous president Yitzhak Herzog seen as favorite, while settler Miriam Peretz - who lost saw two sons fall during military service - would be Israel's first woman president




					www.ynetnews.com
				




LIVE: Israeli Presidential vote:


----------



## rylah (Jul 13, 2021)

Things you learn during a Knesset committee...


----------



## rylah (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2022)

*The upcoming Israeli elections | Updates*


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2022)

*Ayelet Shaked - If Bennet Doesn't run I'll head Yamina*






_Channel 12 News_ reported that Shaked will clarify that she does not rule out sitting with the Likud and MK Benjamin Netanyahu, who is the first option, from her perspective.

And that she will try to provide a solution for all the Israelis who were not happy with the current government, but do not want to vote for Likud or Religious Zionism.

The greatest question is whether the number of people who believe in
Shaked's message is great enough for the party to pass the electoral threshold.









						Shaked: If Bennett doesn't run, I will head Yamina
					

Yamina's number two does not rule out sitting with former PM Netanyahu, report says.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## ESay (Jun 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> *The upcoming Israeli elections | Updates*


What? Again?


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2022)

ESay said:


> What? Again?



National sport.

EDIT: see why I prefer a Parliamentary Monarchy?


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> ESay
> 
> National sport.
> 
> See why I say parliamentary monarchy?


In the US you’re screwed until the next scheduled election.


----------



## ESay (Jun 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> National sport.
> 
> EDIT: see why I prefer a Parliamentary Monarchy?


In a parliamentary monarchy, the king/queen doesn't have a say in internal political processes.


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> In the US you’re screwed until the next scheduled election.



I don't see how a 2 party system can allow much expression to begin with.

That said,  Israeli leaders also tend to serve longer than American counterparts.


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2022)

ESay said:


> In a parliamentary monarchy, the king/queen doesn't have a say in internal political processes.



Ideally, a Jewish king is responsible for the economy,
and has a veto on key issues involving the next generations,
authority to sentence to death penalty in special cases when courts can't.
Essentially the king rules on foreign policy, economics and military strategy.

The parliament's role is to express contrasting ideologies and set public policy.


----------



## ESay (Jun 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> Ideally, a Jewish king is responsible for the economy,
> and has a veto on key issues involving the next generations,
> authority to sentence to death penalty in special cases when courts can't.
> Essentially the king rules on foreign policy, economics and military strategy.
> ...


In other words, the parliament is for some philosophical debates with no real authority. But that is not a parliamentary monarchy. 

You want death penalties to be in a legal code? For what crimes?


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2022)

ESay said:


> In other words, the parliament is for some philosophical debates with no real authority. But that is not a parliamentary monarchy.
> 
> You want death penalties to be in a legal code? For what crimes?



There's education, infrastructure, tourism,  health etc.
in a way the main focus is to allow more freedom
and contrast in political discourse, by relieving
the parliament from certain destabilizing
burdens and power-struggles, and lower
the electoral threshold.

Death penalty is already in legal code,
the King has the authority to sentence to death
when the courts can't  and he sees correct for deterrence.

What crimes?
Nazi officers were hanged.
Others were dealt with in other ways.
'Amalekites are not to enjoy long nights.


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## ESay (Jun 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> There's education, infrastructure, tourism,  health etc.
> in a way the main focus is to allow more freedom
> and contrast in political discourse, by relieving
> the parliament from certain destabilizing
> ...


But if the king will have the last word in forming the budget and deciding on taxes, all these parliament rights on tourism, infrastructure, health services will have little meaning. 

Lower the electoral threshold? I thought Israel needs quite the opposite. To block minor parties getting in the parliament and dictating their demands.


----------



## rylah (Jul 3, 2022)

ESay said:


> But if the king will have the last word in forming the budget and deciding on taxes, all these parliament rights on tourism, infrastructure, health services will have little meaning.
> 
> Lower the electoral threshold? I thought Israel needs quite the opposite. To block minor parties getting in the parliament and dictating their demands.



That's a good point, I can see how a veto and a monarch associate with diminishing of representation and absolute power. It is true to abuse of power in every hierarchy,
whereas my point is introduction of the royal institute is a democratic process,
and the veto allows direct representation in legislation.

*Spectrum and practical application*

Let's examine the question on a spectrum, not as absolute terms,
there's mixture of nepotism and representation in every polity,
but to examine practical application -

Athens Direct Democracy - all policy is a referendum, on one end,
Tsarist Monarchy - ultimate nepotism by a reign of terror, as another extreme.

When measuring Representative Democracy on the spectrum, I see that result in practice is the worst of both extremes. As in what prof. Bin-Nun said, all Democracy is channeled into a choice of 1-3 individuals, to address a wide range of questions, and not being inquired about anything forth. While the representative You chose for the ultimate seat in the govt,
even if wanted, isn't allowed power to realize any long term policy by definition.

Therefore, and this is neither main nor the best reason for Parliamentary Monarchy,
but introducing the royal institute isn't change in citizen representation in the
government under Representative Democracy, effectively it's a diluted
Monarchy. However a Parliamentary Monarchy can practically allow
more elements of Direct Democracy.

*Cantonization - local government*

This is a move towards, integration of the Direct Democracy trajectory.
As states have district governments, in Israel the districts are the 12 tribal lots.
By giving more power to local governments without having a powerful authority,
introduces new levels to power struggle because the districts aren't self sufficient.

However by introducing elements of Direct Democracy on the district level,
not only each vote increases Democracy by 100% compared to now,
functionally citizenry serves as an advisory institute, a govt branch,
to ensure coordination in long term strategy, the very purpose of
the monarch in Parliamentary Monarchy.

With a powerful local government, direct participation,
there're also a lot more creative economic options between
the 12 districts and each their advantages for the long term policy.

*Popular vote in the choice of the monarch*

The very commandment to establish a monarchy is conditioned by the nation's judgement of monarchies being the most successful at the time, compared to other forms of government.
From the stand point of Hebrew court any rule has the general standing of a monarchy,
be it representative democracy or absolute monarchy. The generalization serves the
the purpose, at times when people prefer a monarchy, its a branch that forms and
integrates with a previously existing government, rather than replaces it,
into a dynamic structure.

With authority of the royal institute being itself result of democratic process,
each monarch also has to be literally chosen by the nation, even when
being the first in line to heir the throne, this is not to imply rebellion
and a ceremonial coronation being the extent of the choice; But a
political process in which the parliament acts as an intermediary
branch between the monarch and the local governments to
review policy both ways and from additional branches.

*Rambam and legislative branches*

Though being the ultimate Halachic source on the rules of the monarchy,
the tendency to immediately go towards the last part of Mishneh Torah,
along with the rules Sanhedrin can be misleading without being used
to Rambam's pedagogic method and terminology with reference
from previous volumes. But there's a principle regarding all rules
of Monarchy and the Temple, that is clear without much
explanation - the world functions normally.

This is not an ideology of 'one for all solution' to all political challenges,
that implies sharp reforms or even replacing the current structure,
rather a natural political process, function of public policy, similar
to formalizing Shabat with other holidays and Hebrew. Likely the
establishment of the Sanhedrin by parliamentary means,
confirms the authority of what the Hebrew court calls
the 'Takanat Kahal' in direct legislative process.

In that context addition branches can be established to separate the power,
and assign certain roles in addition to those currently functioning, as the
civil, high and Rabbinic courts, the Sanhedrin and a tribal council,
with the parliament functioning as the intermediary coordinator.

Between a President and a Monarch main difference
are length and stability possible in main authority,
while some diluted to mere ceremonial function,
as the Queen in Britain or the President in Israel.

I'm not saying it's a solution for every nation,
this is a transition I see clarifying in these
episodes of our frequent elections.

*(QUESTION)*

What do You prefer, the possibility to change a President every election,
or powerful local governments with direct votes on policy?

Propose better alternatives?


----------



## ESay (Jul 3, 2022)

rylah said:


> What do You prefer, the possibility to change a President every election,
> or powerful local governments with direct votes on policy?
> 
> Propose better alternatives


The main question is how local governments will be elected. Representative democracy with say 5 years election cycle? Then this method will have the same flaws as other representative democracies.

I don't know what is better alternative. There is no ideal political system.


----------



## rylah (Jul 3, 2022)

ESay said:


> The main question is how local governments will be elected. Representative democracy with say 5 years election cycle? Then this method will have the same flaws as other representative democracies.
> 
> I don't know what is better alternative. There is no ideal political system.



Direct democracy even on district level alone outweighs the flaws of govt representation,
as the advantages of a monarch's veto outweigh the flaws of direct legislation.

When the solutions are a compromise, isn't a dynamic structure preferable?


----------



## rylah (Jul 3, 2022)

I think the equation I'm drawing, makes the extent of authority
of every district government a function of direct citizen vote.

There's the CEO and there's the shareholder.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jul 3, 2022)

rylah said:


> I think the equation I'm drawing, makes the extent of authority
> of every district government a function of direct citizen vote.
> 
> There's the CEO and there's the shareholder.


But CEO's can be fired by the shareholders.


----------



## rylah (Jul 3, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> But CEO's can be fired by the shareholders.



What I'm suggesting is Parliamentary Monarchy with direct democracy on district level,
making the citizen a shareholder with direct vote at least on the local policy,
and when practically possible the parliament as well.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 3, 2022)

ESay said:


> The main question is how local governments will be elected. Representative democracy with say 5 years election cycle? Then this method will have the same flaws as other representative democracies.
> 
> I don't know what is better alternative. There is no ideal political system.


I like the Parliamentary System.
Our system sucks and it's also based on the popular vote but we can be stuck with a disaster for x number of years.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jul 3, 2022)

rylah said:


> What I'm suggesting is Parliamentary Monarchy with direct democracy on district level,
> making the citizen a shareholder with direct vote at least on the local policy,
> and when practically possible the parliament as well.


There is no benefit to any kind of monarchy.  If you want more stability in government, then the direct election of the PM will achieve that.


----------



## rylah (Jul 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I like the Parliamentary System.
> Our system sucks and it's also based on the popular vote but we can be stuck with a disaster for x number of years.



May the main reason for disaster be the
assumption of only 4-8 years of accountability?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 3, 2022)

rylah said:


> May the main reason for disaster be the
> assumption of 8 years of accountability at most?


The main reason for disaster is due to the fact that 99% of people have no idea of the platform of the candidates.


----------



## rylah (Jul 3, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> There is no benefit to any kind of monarchy.  If you want more stability in government, then the direct election of the PM will achieve that.


When You choose a PM or a President, what then?
The benefit is allowing direct vote in legislation,
rather than a new photo...


----------



## rylah (Jul 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> The main reason for disaster is due to the fact that 99% of people have no idea of the platform of the candidates.


What does the platform matter when it's
almost impossible to realize in practice,
and Your vote is on specific issues?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jul 3, 2022)

rylah said:


> When You choose a PM or a President, what then?
> The benefit is allowing direct vote in legislation,
> rather than a new photo



A PM or President is accountable to the people, but a monarch is not.


----------



## rylah (Jul 3, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> A PM or President is accountable to the people, but a monarch is not.



Accountable exactly for what and how long?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jul 3, 2022)

rylah said:


> Accountable exactly for what and how long?


Evert few years tge people get to review their choice of president or PM and decide if they still want him in office, but no one gets to review the work of a monarch and dismiss him if his performance is poor.


----------



## rylah (Jul 3, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Evert few years tge people get to review their choice of president or PM and decide if they still want him in office, but no one gets to review the work of a monarch and dismiss him if his performance is poor.



Accountability isn't  elections for 4-8 years. What happens when their performance is great,
and they've got more resource than anyone but must step down for no other reason?

More democracy in direct legislation under Parliamentary Monarchy,
than such accountability with a single vote in 4 years.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jul 3, 2022)

rylah said:


> Accountability isn't  elections for 4-8 years. What happens when their performance is great,
> and they've got more resource than anyone but must step down for no other reason?
> 
> More democracy in direct legislation under Parliamentary Monarchy,
> than such accountability with a single vote in 4 years.


If the PM or president is doing a great job, he or she can be elected for another term, but if he isn't performing up to expectations, he can be replaced with someone else.  There is no democracy with a monarch because he cannot be replaced if he is performing poorly.  Democracy means the demos, the people are in control of the government, but with a monarchy, the people are not in control.  There are absolutely no advantages to having a monarchy.


----------



## ESay (Jul 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I like the Parliamentary System.
> Our system sucks and it's also based on the popular vote but we can be stuck with a disaster for x number of years.


The US lives in a constant election campaign. Presidential elections and general elections, then after 2 years midterms, then after 2 years general elections and so on. 

Plus, a two-party system causes division in the society and that the two parties are in constant opposition to one another.


----------



## rylah (Jul 6, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> If the PM or president is doing a great job, he or she can be elected for another term, but if he isn't performing up to expectations, he can be replaced with someone else.  There is no democracy with a monarch because he cannot be replaced if he is performing poorly.  Democracy means the demos, the people are in control of the government, but with a monarchy, the people are not in control.  There are absolutely no advantages to having a monarchy.


That sounds nice in theory, but once elections are the ultimate power struggle,
populism is much cheaper and effective than job results or even ideology.
However what You say about monarchy, may be correct in absolute
monarchy with a hereditary succession, which is neither the only
nor the most common form of monarchies today.

*Do You know what is a Parliamentary Monarchy?*

Because what You associate with Democracy is very similar.
People are the sovereign, and the monarch is bound by constitution.
Parliament is the legislative branch and PM is the main representative.
The main difference is that the elected monarch is held to a much higher
standard than any politician by law, and there's the option for longer service.

If there're 'absolutely no advantages' to Parliamentary Monarchy,
and You don't see any advantages in more Direct Democracy...
then why Parliamentary Monarchies today are among
the most prosperous nations?

In other words, when the President of Israel is elected in a similar way,
holds a similar representative role but with the royal title,
means less or more democracy?


----------



## rylah (Jul 11, 2022)

5 Elections, 3 Years: Inside Israel's Parliament​In the early days of establishment, the young Zionist leaders knew that building a consensus was crucial for building Israel. However, each representative debated over how to establish a governmental system...


----------



## rylah (Jul 17, 2022)

rylah said:


> *בס"ד *​*What is the validity of Democratic elections according to the Torah?
> The value of minority opinion against "to lean after the majority"*
> 
> Lesson by Rabbi Cherki in the Meir Institute,
> ...



*What is the validity of Democratic elections according to the Torah?
The value of minority opinion against "to lean after the majority

| Part a |*

Today we'll deal with Rabbi Kook's answer on a Halachic subject,
which is as the end of the book 'Orah Mishpat (Way of Law) by Rabbi Kook.

The discussion at the time occupied the state of Czechoslovakia. In the day Rabbi Kook the state of Czechoslovakia was strong, complete, and there has risen a discussion, essentially the President at the time, I think it was Masaryk, approached Rabbi Kook with a Halachic question.

Because there was an argument in the institutions of the Jewish community in Czechoslovakia, whether to do proportional or majority elections etc.

*Student:* When was that?
*R. Cherki:* This was in the 1930's, which year exactly I don't know.
And why did they approach Rabbi Kook, because among the rabbis there, they couldn't get along – regarding Democracy Halachah. It was essentially, almost for the first time that Jews had representation in the full meaning of the word. Then the President of Czechoslovakia approached the Rabbi of Prague, who said he should ask the greatest sages of Israel. The President ask whom, he told him Rabbi Kook, he is in Palestina ask him.
Here we have the answer of Rabbi Kook.

*Student:* What was the status of Rabbi Kook at the time?
*R. Cherki:* Rabbi Kook was the Chief Rabbi of Eretz Yisrael.
They've established then the Chief Rabbinate in cooperation with the British Mandate.

*Student: *He was already known…
*R. Cherki:* Yes, he was essentially regarded, we can say the greatest of the generation, something of this kind. Meaning he was one of the most important rabbis in the world,
and of course in Eretz Yisrael he was considered Mara D'Atra (Master of the Place).

Although there was established at the time an organization somewhat contestant to the Chief Rabbinate of Eretz Yisrael, as it was called then, there was no state of Israel yet.
This organization is the Bdt"z, and…

*Student:* They didn't understand what he was saying?
*R. Cherki:* It depends, in matters of faith they didn't understand what he said, in matters
of Halachah (Hebrew Law) they knew he was the greatest, they knew he was THE greatest.

Now, this is in the Q&A compilation 'Orah Mishpat' by Rabbi Kook, the answer in the Laws of Judges, the 2nd answer. A bit long answer, and the Rabbi brings here various evidence from different sides, so let's see…the Rabbi Brody of Prague, this is the Chief Rabbi of Prague, who approached Rabbi Kook in the name of the President of Czechoslovakia.

The specific year isn't written, it's a bit of a problem, but I assume it's the end of 1930's, meaning the latter days of Rabbi Kook.

We need to understand the context of the question. In Slovakia there were various types of Jews, there were Orthodox Jews, Reform Jews, there were anti-Zionist Jews holding a strong position, and there were Zionist Jews.

Since the anti-Zionist Jews were the majority, they opposed the Zionist minority representation in the name of the Jewish Committee. While the Zionist minority
demanded proportional representation, proportional elections.

The state was in favor of proportional elections, and in this context,
the question arrived to Rabbi Kook. If You want to delve into elections, here.

*Student: *They've approached him despite knowing he was a Zionist?
*R. Cherki:* Rabbi Kook was a Zionist, correct, then let's say he's biased.
Despite that, those who approached him knew he was a Zionist,
but they trusted his greatness in Torah to rule on this issue.

*Student:* The rabbi who approached him was Zionist or anti-Zionist?
*R.Cherki: *Rabbi Brody approached him, You have to understand that in those days,
the public differentiation between the Haredi and the Zionist wasn't as clear as it is today.
Also today, by the way, it's not fully clear. But in the days of Rabbi Kook, the public was relatively united, the Orthodox public. Even if it had different positions relating Zionism.

Understood? Well, by the way, till this very day, among the real greatest of Israel,
meaning those on the front-line of the study, these divisions don't exist.
Rather they judge each issue case by case.

What is the problem? Something unclear?
Alright, I'm going to read the answer of Rabbi Kook –



> _"After I've examined the letter of his respectful Torah, I haven't found any basis to the appeal of the rabbi undermining proportional elections."_



Meaning the Rabbi says, those who want proportional elections are right.

Yes, what can be the argument against proportional elections?

That Torah said in everything, _"lean after the majority"_, meaning if the majority says something why are You considering the minority? Why give representation to the minority opinion? After all in court You don't say this. Nevertheless today in the High Civil Court it's accepted that if one of the sides is in the minority, then they publish also the opinion of the minority, who and said what. According to Halachah this is forbidden, when the court publishes the decision, it is said in the name of all the judges.

*Student: *As the jury in the US.
*R. Cherki:* This is how it is?  Right,
 though the jury institute is problematic from a Halachic position.
*Student: *Is it because they're men and women?
*R. Cherki:* No, men and women isn't terrible, because since they've accepted upon themselves, they've accepted. The problem is these people are not qualified to judge,
what do they understand about it.

Alright.



> _"After I've examined the letter of his respectful Torah, I haven't found any basis to the appeal of the rabbi undermining proportional elections. Since they've been done according to the agreement of the majority of the public"._



Pay attention to the argumentation, the argument is – although the minority has to follow the majority opinion,_ "lean after the majority"_, but if the majority agreed to give representation to a minority, then it's also the majority opinion.

Clear? Therefore it's acceptable also according to the principle of _"lean after the majority"._

By the way, where did we see that "lean after the majority" was said in public laws?
In Gmara it appears in - the laws of judges. In the court we have a principle, that
the majority of judges decide the ruling. Where did You find that it's also for
the public, where is it written in Gmara?

*Student:* They establish a King upon themselves.
*R. Cherki:* But where is it written that it's by the majority?

It's not written in Gmara, but it's written in the answers of HaRosh, Rabbi Asher ben Yhiel, he was asked about Public Regulations ('Takanot HaTzibur'). Let's say the public decided to make whatever regulation, and there's a part of the public that opposes the regulation, and while the majority is making the regulation there're in the public who say they don't accept. Can they not accept the public regulation? And to this HaRosh answers, _"that Torah said in all her ways to lean after majority"_. This is one of the Halachic sources for the Democratic regime. Meaning, in a Democratic regime we follow the majority against the minority opinion. And the basis for this is the answer of HaRoch, not the only source, there're several more.

*Student:* We've seen many public regulations that were not accepted,
neither by the majority and were cancelled. Like the ban of Rabbenu Gershom.
*R. Cherki:* I don't understand Your question. We've seen regulations that what?
*Student: *The ban of Rabbenu Gershom, for example, not to marry two wives.
*R. Cherki:* There's the regulation of Rabbenu Gershom not to marry to wives, so what then?
*Student: *Not all the public accepted it, the majority accepted.
*R. Cherki:*  The majority accepted, and You say the minority didn't accept.
*Student:* Correct, the majority accepted but not to charge with the ban.

*R. Cherki:* Correct. You're asking therefore, if the majority of the nation of Israel accepted the ban of Rabbenu Gershom, then we had supposedly to charge the minority? Correct. The answer – the ban of Rabbenu Gershom is a territorial ban, meaning it applies to places. For example, if a Jew resides in a country in which they didn't accept the ban …let's say he's in Morocco, in Morocco they didn't accept the ban of Rabbenu Gershom. And he goes to reside in Ashcnaz – can he merry a second wife? The answer is no, it's territorial, meaning the regulations are according to the places, according to the communities.

*Student:* Sephardi communities in Italy, France and Greece accepted the ban.
*R. Cherki:* No, of course not. The Sephardi communities in Holland, England, Italy and alike didn't accept upon themselves the ban of Rabbenu Gershom.
*Student: *Then it's not territorial.

*R. Cherk:* Of course it's territorial, territorial meaning in the community, it's not territorial from a geographic perspective, rather communal. Therefore today in the state of Israel, despite having a mixture of Sepharadim and Ashcnazim, each keep the traditions of their forefathers because he belongs to a certain community. But it's clear that if one migrates from community to community, he changes his customs, it's simple, and his rulings.

Now, regarding what You're saying historically, that the ban of Rabbenu Gershom was accepted by the majority, historically it's neither correct. Because in the days of Rabbenu Gershom the Jews of Ashcnaz were a minority of the nation, 90% of the nation then was,
what we would define Sephardi.

*Student:* Then if one in Ashcnaz chooses to follow Sephardi customs, violating a prohibition?
*R. Cherki:* Of course, he isn't to violate the customs of his forefathers, only if he completely moves to a community which is entirely like that. For example, if You’re Ashcnazi moving to a place everybody are Sephardim, the community, the Rabbi is Sephardi etc., then You turn to Sephardi, if otherwise You continue with the customs of Your forefathers.


*Student: *How then from 10% the Jewish community of Ashcnaz changed into the majority?
*R. Cherki: *Think about it, think. The demographic change occurred after the Spanish expulsion. Essentially the change happened in the 18th century.
*Student:* A dramatic change.
*R. Cherki:* Yes, a very dramatic change. In the 18th century Eastern Europe, there almost wasn't a family without at least 10 children. It changed in a very short period, which brought to this demographic shift. In the state of Israel it's different, the majority of the public is Sephardic compared to how it is globally, that the majority are Ashcnazi.
*Student:* But because the public was Sephardic then…
*R. Cherki:* Alright, now we're not at demographics lesson, we want to learn the answer of Rabbi Kook, regarding proportional elections. May I? Thanks, well…

So the Rabbi says –

_"since the elections were done with agreement of the majority of the public"_
meaning, the majority accepted proportional elections, therefore it's abiding.



> _"And after all, even if it was against the law of Torah to "lean after the majority", and according to the opinion of the mentioned rabbi". _



That rabbi probably argued according to the opinion of HaRosh, the 6th principle,
8th answer if I'm not wrong, either the 6th or the 8th…alright.



> _"After all it's a simple rule, that the public can 'carry their ends' when it's not conditioned by majority agreement, also in issues that are not according to Torah law, as clarified in the question in Bava Batra p.8b, in the Tanaic verse that "the people of the city are allowed to condition the measurements and prices"._



What is it about? There is Braita (Tanaic text) and Tosefta on Bava Batra p.8b that the public,
the heads of the public can 'carry their ends', meaning to fine those who don't follow their regulations, also when it's against Torah law in monetary laws. If so, the public is
allowed to do such a thing.



> _"And the opinion of the arbiters there is that even a special party, as craftsmen of one craft, they have the force to regulate fines"._



It can be dry cleaning shop owners, regulate among themselves, for example not to open on Tuesday evening. According to Hebrew law this is binding, and whoever violates it is fined, like the unions, not to break a strike and things alike.

_"However"_,

there's certain reservation about this -



> _"However, when there's a person of authority, it requires agreement_
> _from the most important person in the city, which is the city staff._



*| Part a |

Watch the entire lesson in Hebrew -*


----------



## rylah (Jul 17, 2022)

Poll shows Religious Zionism party would soar if headed by Ben-Gvir​
A Channel 13 poll finds that if far-right MK Itamar Ben-Gvir takes the helm of the Religious Zionism party from current leader MK Bezalel Smotrich, the party will win 13 seats in the coming election, compared to a predicted 10 under Smotrich.

The extra three seats would shuffle the political map and give Likud leader Benjamin Netanyahu 60 seats in his right-wing religious bloc of parties — still one short of a majority.

With Smotrich predicted to bring in just 10 seats, Netanyahu would have just 59 seats in his bloc, according to the poll. Netanyahu’s Likud would get 34 seats, followed by Yesh Atid with 22, Blue and White/New Hope 12, Religious Zionism 10, Shas 8, United Torah Judaism 7, the Joint List 6, Labor 6, Yisrael Beytenu 6, Meretz 5, and Ra’am 4.















						Poll shows Religious Zionism party would soar if headed by Ben-Gvir
					

* * *




					www.timesofisrael.com
				











						Poll: Likud 34, Yesh Atid 22, Yamina 0
					

Real time news brief - Poll: Likud 34, Yesh Atid 22, Yamina 0  - Israel National News flashes around the clock are waiting for you on the site




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 17, 2022)

rylah said:


> 5 Elections, 3 Years: Inside Israel's Parliament​In the early days of establishment, the young Zionist leaders knew that building a consensus was crucial for building Israel. However, each representative debated over how to establish a governmental system...



What Life Is Like On An Israeli Kibbutz | Zionism Revisited | Unpacked​
In 1909 when young Jews founded the first Kibbutz, they had no idea that they would be forming a symbol of Israel’s rebirth. These agricultural communities innovated the communal experience as an experiment in Democratic Socialism.

Jews from all over the world came to Israel in an attempt to find their identity and participate in advancing the country agriculturally, industrially and socially. Over time, as individualism grew, kibbutzim have changed and adapted in order to thrive and yet, the kibbutz movement will forever be known for shaping Israel as it is today.


----------



## rylah (Jul 24, 2022)

Israel elections: Both blocs still fail to form a coalition - poll
					

The results of the latest poll leave Netanyahu's bloc with 60 seats and the opposing bloc with either 54 or 53 seats.




					www.jpost.com
				











						Israel Elections: Yamina to launch official campaign this week
					

Agreements with Hendel, Hauser and Kahana will likely be reached by the launch of the campaign, a source in Yamina said.




					www.jpost.com
				











						100 days to elections: Itamar Ben-Gvir seeking full merger with Smotrich's party
					

Religious Zionism party is riding high in polls, but significant gaps delay agreement.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2022)

rylah said:


>


Israel does not have a constitution.


----------



## rylah (Jul 24, 2022)

rylah said:


> *What is the validity of Democratic elections according to the Torah?
> The value of minority opinion against "to lean after the majority
> 
> | Part a |*
> ...



*What is the validity of Democratic elections according to the Torah?*
*The value of minority opinion, source of authority and arbitrary  *

*(Part b)*

Where does this idea of a person of importance come from? That there's need to ask an important person? Where did we find a governmental authority given to a special personality?

*Student:* Reish Galuta?
*R. Cherki:* Reish Galuta (Exiliarch) isn't the same, Reish Galuta is a king.
*Student:* There are 2 Reish Galuta.
*R. Cherki: *What does it mean?
*Student:* There's one like a kind, and one who deals more with the community.
*R. Cherki:* I didn't hear about that, but in any way the Exiliarch is a king, he's isn't the most important person. There can be a stupid Exiliarch, he has authority. When saying 'an important person' means moral authority. That if such a person is present, we should ask him about everything. Where did we find this? Essentially, from the prophets.

The prophet has ruling authority, as to say he can instruct the king, sometimes to do different than the laws of the kingdom. He can even instruct the Sanhedrin to do different from the laws of the Sanhedrin, the laws of Torah.

Also here, is remnant of his, what is called an 'important person'.



> _"And the need to ask an important person, is when there is an important person. The arbiters have already written, according to the opinion of the Rema, in Hoshen Mishpat, end of article 231, that this is specifically in place there a loss to others, the Hagra wrote there in his clarifications, that the purpose is to exclude capital that requires important judgment. But in the rest of the regulations, they regulate what they want according to their agreement"._



What the Rabbi says, is that even if we said this wasn't according to law of Torah, according to the opinion of the opposing Rabbi, but eventually the people of the city have authority to make regulations.

*Student: *What Rabbi Kook says apparently looks dangerous for Democracy, because if the majority wants to crush the minority, it has its right.
*R. Cherki:* I don't understand what You're saying, Rabbi Kook says the complete opposite.
Rabbi Kook argues, that although the majority can crush the minority, if it chooses not to crush the minority, it has its right.
*Student: *If the majority decides to crush the minority?
*R. Cherki:* If they chose so, then it's no longer a Liberal regime, rather Tyranny of the majority. This exists as well, there're many regimes in the world. There's even Dictatorship in which one person decides for everyone, there's also such a thing.

Is Dictatorship illegitimate according to Democracy?

*Student: *Yes it's not…
*R. Cherki: *Of course it's legitimate. Let's say there's a Democratic state, which signs agreements with a Dictatorship. Are these agreements invalid according to Democratic elections?
*Student:* Why would it be relevant?
*R. Cherki:* Why? Because whoever decided there in a Dictatorship was a single person, and against the majority opinion.
*Student:* Let's say there's a revolution.
*R. Cherki:* But there still hasn't been a revolution. I'll tell You even more, You know that in the US, there was a period during which in the North the law forbade slavery, and in the South the law allowed slavery. Right?

And there was an occasion of a slave who escaped to the Northern states, and the court extradited to the Southern states – because of ownership laws, there was a decision that it was impossible to hurt the right to property. Despite this right to property didn't exist according to the North, but the North didn't rule that that right didn't exist.

Therefore I'm saying, the existence of various types of regimes in the world, we know this this isn't new.

*Student:* A person living in Democracy might tire out the minority rights, the representative right of the minority, because the minority also must have representation.

*R. Cherki:* The decision to grant minority rights is a decision, if it wasn't taken, then it wasn't. Very simple, meaning the Rabbi doesn't say that proportional elections is a natural right, like those who wanted to claim so, it's not a natural right, it's a legal right, either granted or not.

Here You're asking a more fundamental question about the philosophy of law – what is the source of authority of the regimes? This, already is something complicated.

Maybe we get into this question later – the authority source of a regime, the regime tells me to do something, but was I asked? According to what authority? This a question discussed by _Jean_-_Jacques_ Rousseau. He has a book 'The Social Contract", a wonderful book – all of it is fictional, but it is wonderful. What is his fundamental assumption? That there's sort of social contract, meaning that all the variety of the state subjects, agreed to give up on their willpower for the state.

Ok? The bearing question is when was that?

*Student: *Who is the state?
*R. Cherki: *Who is the state, which is itself sort of fiction, and when did it happen that they've decided that? It's a fiction, but this fiction works, all the legal system and the political system is built on this fiction. Maybe we should have a lesson on what Torah says on this, where it really comes from.

Alright – "_and truly from this law, that craftsmen in their craft, their standing is that of all the city residents on matter of 'to carry their ends'"_

they have a right to issue fines,



> _"there's a big side to proportional elections." _



Meaning the Rabbi says this isn't absolute proof, but it supports the idea.



> _"That indeed, the parties each have some unique interest in which they specialize, and their law is as that of the craftsmen"._



What is a party, there's a party that supports a specific agenda, specific social status, specific community and alike. If so it's similar to craftsmen, since craftsmen too have an interest uniting them.

Once someone told me that elections were forbidden by Hebrew law, because of the prohibition _"you shall not divide"_ (Devarim 14:1), not to divide into groups, but we see there are groups, what do I do…



> _"this explanation allows, that if all craftsmen can 'carry their end' as the way of all the city residents, it's required their conduct in the order of elections as well, as the city residents"_



Meaning, how did all the dry clean shop owners reach a decision? They have some committee, how is this committee run? According to elections.



> _"If several cities were gathering for a common public issue, certainly impossible differently, whether by sending representatives, or elected, from each city according to their number value. And this is the law for all the city's craftsmen, and parties resembling craftsmen as written"._





> _"And the very implication that those elected from one part can't be among the leaders of the majority that didn't choose them_…"



Here's an argument according to a hypothesis - I didn't choose You, then why are You telling me what to do? Let's say I get an order from the minister of transportation… should check whether the minister of transportation was from the party I've chosen or not. If he is from my party then I do what he says, if he isn't then no?

This is the argument of that mistaken, so the Rabbi says –



> _"It's unfounded, according to the first choice of the Judges of Israel, the 70 elders, as said in the question in tractate Sanhedrin, that 6 were chosen from each tribe"_



How were the 70 nobles chosen of the elders of Israel? They took 6 from each tribe, how many tribes?

*Student: *12
*R.Cherki:* 12*6=?
*Student:* 72
*R.Cherki:* Aahhh…so there're 2 who went out, right?

They made notes there, and took out Eldad and Meidad. When they've chosen 6 from each tribe, there were 6 from the tribe of Naftali – can a person from the tribe of Reuven argue he can't be judged before a sage in the Sanhedrin, because he's from the tribe of Naftali?

Of course it doesn't work, right?



> _"And then all together judged the entire public. Actually similar to the proportional election, each part of the signified public, in any unique interest, chooses his proxies, and later together lead the general public. And from the said on the question in the Babylonian Talmud, and the Jerusalemite Talmud on that question, proven even more, that it was a simple that they had to choose from each tribe, and it wasn't even according to proportion, they didn't subtract from the smallest tribe, neither prefer to sit with those large in number"._



Why did You take 6 from each tribe, for example the tribe of Yehudah, was a tribe with a lot of population, unlike the tribe of Binyamin, which was a tribe of small population. So why take 6 from Yehudah and 6 from Binyamin? Take 7 from Yehudah and 5 from Binyamin!

And despite that no one bothered.



> _"Maybe all that was according to the Speech, anyway we see that this is the measure of Torah - to choose the appointed from each formal part of the public, then return together, all the representatives and lead the entire public."_



*R. Cherki:* Alright? That's what the Rabbi brings regarding this matter.



> _"And the matter fits the way of Torah that it's a commandment to sit and judge his tribe, as it's brought in Sanhedrin 16b"._



What is this commandment to sit and judge his tribe? That they establish Sanhedrin for their tribes. Let's say I live in the tribal lot of Dan, for example, and I go to the local Sanhedrin of the tribe of Dan. If I'm from Binyamin, I go to the Sanhedrin of Binyamin.

*Student: *This is the reason that they were charged with annihilation, because they didn't judge their tribe?
*R. Cherki:* Correct, why did the entire tribe of Binyamin was charged with annihilation? Because they didn't agree to judge their own tribe, the Sanhedrin of Binyamin had to judge the criminals at the hill, and they didn't.
*Student:* They agreed, didn't agree to turn them to all Israel.
*R. Cherki:* No they didn't agree to judge them.
*Student: *The nation of Israel demanded they were turned over at the beginning, to judge them?
*R. Cherki: *No, the tribes of Israel demanded Binyamin to judge them, and they protected them. Because they protected them, they demanded to turn them over. May his honor look in the book of Judges, and pleasant will be to him the words.



> _"And the commandment to establish judges, and especially judges for each tribe, as written there in Tosfot from the word 'judges'. That even if there're of two tribes in one city, they establish two Sanhedrin courts. However if this was in reality, depends on the following argument 111b when two tribes share a city. But anyway we see the opinion of Torah, anytime there's a side of an argument between the people, impossible to deprive them of their rights that they won't charge a representative. More so, when they agree to unite under one leadership, impossible to loose for the love of peace and unity from their side. Regarding the matter of peace, the public opinion will certainly trust, only they need a representative from them in the general leadership, and this is according to the law of ZBL"E in matters of individuals."_



*R.Cherki:* Meaning, also in ZBL"E You accept the authority of all the judges – right?



> _"As said there, 'when this one has one burning, and another has one burning, the judgment was truly revealed', Rashi comments – that the sides in the court will agree"._



*R.Cherki:* Now, I can't without expressing my grave disappointment, I'm convinced that among those listening in this classroom, there's a suspicion that they don't know what is ZBL "E, and they didn't care to ask. What do I teach Torah for? So that You just sit politely? Ha?

Everyone knows, alright. What is ZBL"E?

*Student:* Rabbi what is ZBL"E?
*R. Cherki:* Why didn't You ask earlier?
*Student: *You were in the middle of a sentence.
*R. Cherki:* Ahh…ZBL"E is an abbreviation - _'Zeh'_ this, _'Borer'_ chooses, _'Lo'_ for him, _'Ehad' _one.

This is what's called the laws of arbitration, when people don't want to go to the formal court, they want sort of arbiter. How is the arbiter made? This one selects one, another selects one, each of both sides chose one judge. And both of them choose the third. Who are 'both of them', this is an argument, either both litigants choose the third judge in agreement, or the two judges select themselves a third judge, in agreement. This is called a Court of ZBL"E.

The litigants won't say they only listen to the judged they've chosen, rather listen to all the judges together. So this is another evidence.



> _"That the guilty assumes, I myself have chosen one, could he turn in my favor, he would. And the judges themselves prefer to turn to the favor of each, because they both have selected. And if this is a fine way in personal matters, to chase the ways of truth and peace, through that each has a representative from his side, more so in public matters, the public wellbeing in general, that we have no more desired way, but for each party to be appeased by knowing it has a representative, who turns in their favor in public leadership – a thing which is impossible without the proportional elections"._



Meanwhile the Rabbi says, all the discussion is that it's actually
the way of Torah that there should be proportional elections.

However there's still the claim of the rabbi who claims it's
against the Torah law of _"lean towards the majority"._

*| Part b |

*


----------



## rylah (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jul 24, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Israel does not have a constitution.



In the process.
Today the main question is of the extent of the
highest authority in the state. Maybe a constitutional court...

The PM position neither functional anymore, what do You think
about both civil and constitutional courts alongside the Sanhedrin?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2022)

rylah said:


> In the process, don't You see today's the main question is of the extent
> of the highest authority in state. Maybe a constitutional court...
> 
> The PM position neither functional anymore,
> ...


I have been informed by people I trust that many rabbaim in Israel are politically motivated.
It's a sad state of affairs.


----------



## rylah (Jul 24, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I have been informed by people I trust that many rabbaim in Israel are politically motivated.
> It's a sad state of affairs.



I'd be more concerned if they weren't.
It's like Rabbi Cherki said, the merit of this generation
is we have become desperate with just about everything.

"Hunger on earth not for bread, and not thirst for water, but to hear..." 'Amos


----------



## rylah (Jul 25, 2022)

rylah said:


> *What is the validity of Democratic elections according to the Torah?*
> *The value of minority opinion, source of authority and arbitrary  *
> 
> *(Part b)*
> ...



*What is the validity of Democratic elections according to the Torah?
Public and State norms |  Principles in Appointing Shared Authority*

(Part c)

To this the Rabbi adds –



> _"Beside all that, it's not the place to say that the proportional election is against the Torah law of "lean towards the majority" by that the minority also has a side in the decision with their representatives on their part, according to their number. After all if they don’t fulfill the demands of the minority, all the minorities seeking to protect their needs will stand afar without gathering at all in the public gathering. Thus the rule of "lean towards the minority" won't bide them"._



Because, what are You saying, who even charged the minority to join the majority? The majority will say we are establishing for ourselves our own parliament, what can You do against that? Can't do anything, unless You go to war.



> _"The arbiters already agreed that this isn't appropriate but when the majority represents all"._



If the majority doesn't represent all, don't have to listen to them.



> _"Thus only then will be established among them the public power, in a way that will be appropriate to abide by "lean towards the majority". Specifically when the demand of the minority, divided among their aspects is fulfilled, is when they let their representatives to join the secret of the rulers. Only then they consciously join the public in general. Then after the addition everything is done according to the majority, or according to the regulations agreed upon publicly, regarding the ways of conduct in matters of disagreement. And it is entirely inappropriate to say it doesn't belong to Torah law"._



Alright, shall I continue?

What?

*Student:* We've reached the middle of the answer.
*R. Cherki:* We've reached the middle of the answer, yes.
*Student:* There's a law or regulation that the sued goes to whatever court he wants.
*R. Cherki:* The sued goes to the court he wants – more or less yes, not absolutely.
*Student:* Then if in any place the court can rule excommunication, and the sued can go to another place.
*R. Cherki:* Can he say he goes to distant place?
*Student:* Yes.
*R. Cherki:* No, there has to be justification for that. He cannot in vain say he goes to the big court, and trouble the prosecutor drive and cancel work days etc. He cannot do this.
*Student:* Not the big court, let's say outside the city.
*R. Cherki:* Yes, there has to be justification. He can say he can't in that specific court because... he needs a probable reason.
*Student:* Who decides that?
*R.Cherki:* Who decides that…I don't know. Obviously he can't refuse a court because a judge has a crooked nose. But he can say a c judge is a relative of either sides, and then there's a concern, an argument that may be acceptable. Or there's hostility from one of the judges etc. This too requires evidence, not simply claim he's hostile, so what if he's hostile? Who told You he was hostile?



> _"There's no doubt that in interpersonal matters, to them forgiveness and compromise, either individually or publicly._



For example, according to law, whoever builds a balcony in public space, has such and such fine. What if the public decided to concede? It helps, there's use in that, and it has serious implications in Hebrew law. For example, a Noahide who robbed, what is his sentence? 
He's killed. For robbing how much?

*Student:* Any amount.
*R. Cherki:* Any amount, even less than a penny worth, right? Meaning, a Noahide passes by a candy store, takes a candy, and owes death penalty – probable?

*Student:* Improbable.
*R. Cherki:* Improbable, but this is the law, what do You do about it? Only why does he owe a death penalty? Because they don't concede to him, but if they concede? Then it's not a robbery ruling. There's a general pardon to the public, how do I know? Because the public decided that in case of robbery there's such and such penalty and fines – it is instead, it is a public pardon, instead of the payment. Therefore we get that death penalty for a robber in Noahide laws is almost irrelevant. 

Understood?

This is what the Rabbi says –



> _"There's no place to doubt that in all interpersonal matter forgiveness and concession are appropriate, whether individually or publically. And since this is the practice and the agreement that rose among them, that the elections should be according to proportion, to avoid division, which is actually Torah law, as was said similarly in Bava Mzi'aa 27b, 'Rava said, if You claim signs are not from Torah, how do we return a loss with signs?' And adds, 'that it's convenient to find a loss to return by signs' to the owner of the loss that way. Rashi explained, that all who lost something it's convenient to them that this is the law in Israel, to be returned their loss by signs. Despite that according to Torah it's impossible to return by signs, and thus on page 12, despite that according to Torah it's impossible to return by signs, and on page 12 the matter of 'themselves [the poor] it's convenient to them, that when they're employed as workers their children receive for them'. From that it's was done as if one who is not owed is as one who's owed, and this is not according to the rule of Torah"._



The evidences brought by the Rabbi, several from tractate Bava Mzi'aa, that there's such a thing as "convenient to the public", to be enough to change economic rules.

*Student:* Can the public change the laws relating human to G-d?
*R. Cherki:* It depends, for a murderer not, right? It's written _"You may not accept a ransom for the life of a murderer who is guilty of a capital crime", _then it's a special law for a murderer.
*Student:* Let's say there's public unrest, and easing circumstance etc.
*R. Cherki:* It's a wide subject, which I don't want to open.



> _"Here we have law regarding rules of states, which are not according to Torah law. As written in Bava Mzi'aa that guardians of fruits eat by the laws of the state by not according to Torah law"._



A person guards fruits, You have a stand in the market, and You guard it for the owner of the stand. Can You while guarding take some fruit? According to Torah law it's forbidden, by state rules allowed, this what the Gmara says.

*Student:* Isn't this _"You shall not muzzle an ox while it is threshing"_?
*R. Cherki*: No that's the gatherer in the field, when I go to gather crop I the field, Torah law is that I'm allowed to eat while gathering. But now it has already been gathered, it's on the stand in the market, my role is only to guard, let's say strawberries, something ahhhh…may I take or not? After all there're those who say strawberry is forbidden…but according to those who say strawberries are allowed for eating – then it's allowed. Why? It's not by Torah law, but by law of state regulation.



> _Because this is against our holy Torah, however this is total Torah law, because this is how it was practiced, more so when the public clearly agrees upon that.
> 
> And how much does it allow according to the way of Torah, for the representatives to be from each and every part of the general public, that have some difference of sort? And we shall not say that the majority alone will rule in all – we see from the rules of the service of the offerings"._



So the Rabbi brings another evidence.



> _"We have repeated a whole study in Ta'anit 26a, which is from the simple side, that there's no personal offering being offered, and the person is not standing upon it. And thus regulated the services that shall be the proxies of all Yisrael"._



Yes? Because according to Hebrew law, a human who's sacrifice is being offered… let's say I brought a Hattat offering to the Temple – where do I have to be during the offering?
After all it's not me servicing the offering, it's the priests - where can I be?
I have to be there!

I can't say, listen here I've sent the offering, take care of it, now Ito catch the sun on the shore. No, during them offering it for You, You have to be there.

Now the Tamid offering, that's being offered every evening, to whom does it belong?

*Student: *All Israel.
*R. Cherki:* All Israel, then all Israel have to be there.
*Student:* No they don't have to be there all.
*R. Cherki:* Why, because they have emissaries how are they called – standings. In all the nation of Israel, it's called people of standing, who's role is to be present, there're shifts, and they represent the general public.



> _"As the Rambam wrote, in laws of Temple vessels, that the people of standing to be Cohanim, Levytes, and Israelites. And it wasn't practiced to select from the majority alone"._



Maybe the majority are Cohanim, or Levytes or Israelites?



> _"For the straight and good way is to give a hand and a name to all parts of the general public, in every matter of sanctity, and every order of general ruling. And such is the essence of the rule of the commandment of appointing Sanhedrin. Which in Sifri was said, it's a commandment for Cohanim and Levytes to be in the court. And it's simple that together with the Israelite fellows, who're according to the majority amount, requires to have Cohanim and Levytes, to be present in every part of the nation in the courts. From this we learn an example for a public representative, the arbiters wrote, their rule is as of a court in public matters"._



After all the public representatives are as a court in public matters.



> _"That this is the correct measure, to be included in all parts that have unique characteristic of its own"._



For example there're those who claim, that the Chief Rabbinate is not right, it's elected by secular people. Within the nomination committee, there're representatives of all the parties, including the secular parties. If so it cannot be that a Chief Rabbi is elected this way.

What is the answer?

That exactly this is how it has to be. If the Chief Rabbi was elected only by religious people, he wasn't a Chief Rabbi according to Hebrew court. Why? Because he isn't elected by the general public. _"A caregiver isn't appointed to a public without asking the public first". _



> _"Since we see that even in matters that are appropriate to be matter of general public, the craftsmen according to their crafts were divided as a public on their own. As in matter of caring for the poor, of course a common obligation, that the city residents force each other to give to charity with all the city residents, according to the language of the Rambam, laws of ch.9 'Laws of Gifts' sec.12. And in anyway, we've seen that in Alexandria of Egypt, all the craftsmen were on their own, as mentioned in tractate Succah 51b"._



The synagogue in Alexandria was very big. According to Gmara it could accommodate 100,000's Jews, yes it might be an exaggeration, but anyway it was sort of stadium. And would they sit there? All group of craftsmen had each their place in the synagogue. The smiths in one place, the doctors in another etc. Why is it good?



> _"When a poor person enters there, he would recognize his fellow craftsmen, and from there would be his income and that of his family"._



Someone poor would arrive, they ask his profession, cleaner, the cleaners are there and he takes charity there. Supposedly, what is this? If he's poor, all Israel must take care of him, why only his fellow craftsmen?



> _"Certainly if all these craftsmen wanted to participate in the charity, the rule would be that they had their own proxies._



Meaning, if You are obliging us to fund him, means that there's a craftsmen fund. 



> _"As all the partners in one business, each gives of his own, that each is allowed to supervise his matters, he and his proxy. And such is the rule in public matters, since there's a possibility for those of various types to divide and become each public of their own. There's no doubt they'll have the right to demand to have representatives according to their amount.
> 
> We have already clarified a simple thing, that craftsmen aren't specific, but any members of a party, who have special interests that part them from the general public, they're similar to craftsmen. And the good and straight way is for them to have representatives in appointments, according to their amount.
> 
> And as the way of Torah to watch out for the will of the parts of the general public in appointment of elders, which is a general rule to learn from any way that there're divisions in the public, not to do injustice to one part if they say this part cancels out before the general majority. Thus we see in appointment of leaders for the division of the land, that Torah said – "one leader from a tribe". From this we learned for generations, regarding laws of emissaries and representation, as said in Kidushin 40b, in conclusion, from where do the orphans have standing to argue their father's property, that the court appoints them a caretaker? Regarding that was said – "one leader from a tribe you shall take""._



Meaning this law or division according to leaders during division of the land, from this we learn the law for generations.



> _From here, that the status of each part in the public is as of a partner, for it's inappropriate to say his part is cancelled in the general majority, and even in finance matters is not cancelled. And in the discussion in tractate Beizah 38b "person whose one portion of wheat got mixed in nine portions of his fellow, will eat joyfully?"_



Meaning, say some part is cancelled by a majority, say a small part of my food got mixed in my fellow's food, so he can calmly eat mine because he has a majority? Of course not.



> _"Otherwise if not by this regulation of proportional elections, the matter can come to separation and fragmentation in the communities. Because it's simple, that if the minority isn't reconciled with, will establish a separate stage on itself. And according to law as well, it will neither be possible to protest it, because the essence of a public gathering, is their members are partners. If it was so that a part of the public has its own interests, which it cannot protect by totally cancelling out, without any proxy in the general leadership, then it is at loss, it's ruling is as that of a partner who shares meal against the will of his fellow, as brought in Bava Kama 116b. And to prevent such failures, we have no better or more straight way than - proportional elections._
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Student:* He's an expert in elections.
*R. Cherki:* Well, in truth, the leaders of Israel have to be all around experts. Since this was a question in Hebrew law, he must know the foundation of the matter. Yes please…

*Student: *Do the laws of public elections include women?
*R. Cherki:* This is another question, who are the voters and who are the elected, correct? So…in the beginning of the 19th century, there began demands for representation of women in elections, all around the world, correct? Also among Israel. And during the British Mandate there were the representatives of the Jewish settlement in the land of Israel, it was called 'Knesset Israel'. The public which was mostly secular, wanted equality between men and women, and there were Rabbis who opposed. Among the opposition was Rabbi Kook, who opposed the election of women, that they're elected and that they're voting. There were rabbis who not only opposed but said it was forbidden! Rabbi Kook didn't say it was forbidden, only that he opposed. Why because he knew that according to Hebrew law it wasn't forbidden, but says _"it's inappropriate according to the way of Judaism". _That it will create tension in the family, and that the woman shouldn't deal with public matter, doesn't fit her etc. There were Rabbis who supported, for example Rabbi Ben Zion Meir Hai 'Uziel, who said there was no prevention for women also to vote.

What happened in reality?

*Student:* Men elected and women vote.

*R. Cherki: *Women are elected and women vote, right? What Rabbi Kook said? Well, if it's so, then we vote. Meaning the rule in practice, women vote and get elected, and it's totally fine according to Hebrew law, no problem.

*Student:* According to Hebrew law?

*R. Cherki:* Yes, I'm saying Hebrew law, the moment the public, Rabbi Kook didn't want it to be out of reasons of "Jewish ethics" let's say, "the spirit of Torah" and such things, but he didn't say it was forbidden according to Hebrew law.

Like for example shaving with an electric razor, there was one rabbi in the days of Rabbi Kook who wanted to write that it was forbidden. Rabbi Kook wrote that it was incorrect, despite that the way of Judaism, the holistic Jewish feeling is for there to be a beard, but the law is such and such, which is why he allowed.

*Student:* Today they elect judges, there're no women.
*R. Cherki:* Regarding law of a judge is a different matter. A judge cannot be a woman, this is a different matter, an individual law, but as public representatives it's different.

*Student:* That women are elected in religious parties, isn't that a phenomena of the recent decade? It wasn't before that.

*R. Cherki:* Yes, so what? Yes there're many things said "forbidden", it should be examined case by case, is it really forbidden. And there're things that said "allowed", should be examined how much is this "allowed" appropriate. You see this is not a simple story.

For example a question – can a woman put Tefilin? Can a woman or not?

*Students:*…!

*R. Cherki:* So there's a very interesting answer by Rabbi Mosheh Feinstein. He says, if she has, out of fear of heavens to put Tefilin, she can. But if she does so to show she also can, then forbidden.

*Student:* It's a provocation.
*R. Cherki:* Provocation, but if it's from fear of heaven, then apparently it won't be known, she'll do it modestly. Although there're those who wrote that it's forbidden according to "will not wear women's garments", such words the mind doesn't bear them, it contradicts clear Gmara discussions.Since it was examined that Michal put Tefilin, so it's impossible that it was reminded of as her character of kindness if it was a forbidden garment. Therefore whoever wrote that isn't right. But what is right, is what Rabbi Mosheh Feinstein says.

*Student:* But the smaller Talit and Talit, clearly "not wear".
*R. Cherki:* Talit? Why?

*Student:* Woman today will wear a Talit?
*R. Cherki:* Woman will wear a Talit…the question is this, if she puts Tzitzit on women's garment, with four corners, what do You say? There're women's garments with four corners.

*Student: *She will be laughed at.
*R. Cherki:* Maybe they'll laugh at her, as also a man puts Tzitzit being laughed at, what are these threads? Only because they got used to it, it's not an argument, it's not an argument.

*Student:* Despite that a woman is forbidden to wear a weapon according to "not wear"?
*R.Cherki:* A woman is forbidden to wear weapons because of "not wear", correct.

*Student: *So what about the Talit some wear at the Western Wall during Minhah?
*R. Cherk*i: So You're saying the women at the Western Wall,
who wear Talit,  it's a weapon...thus forbidden…

I'm certain, beyond any doubt that Your intention was a joke.

Good, till here for today!


----------



## rylah (Jul 25, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Dr. Bin Nun on Democracy *
> 
> Since there're at least 12 Monarchies in the west, that also happen to be on top of human development and implement the most progressive policies, - I think we agree there's no principle contradiction.
> 
> ...





rylah said:


> *Spectrum and practical application*
> 
> Let's examine the question on a spectrum, not as absolute terms,
> there's mixture of nepotism and representation in every polity,
> ...


----------



## rylah (Jul 31, 2022)

Who Is Ben Shapiro's Ideal President? – Ben Shapiro Q&A: Jerusalem, Israel, 2022​
Ben Shapiro answers student questions in Israel.


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2022)

*Itamar Ben-Gvir to the Arabs of Israel - "If we reach a position of influence, 
I make sure there's calm also in the streets of Um al-Fahm and Rahat"*

The chairman of 'Otzma Yehudit (Jewish Power), Knesset member Itamar Ben-Gavir, visits all the television and radio studios morning and evening, but one interview he gave today was particularly surprising.

Ben-Gvir arrived at the Arabic studio of the i24NEWS network. Already at the beginning of the interview, the interviewer asked him whether it was not a "political hypocrisy" to come to an interview in an Arabic-speaking studio as a representative of a "Kahanist movement,
that aims to expel and eliminate the rights of Arabs in Israel."

Ben-Gvir replied: "You are wrong in everything You just said, I do not sit in a movement that wants to expel Arabs, I do not hate Arabs, on the contrary. I think that if I reach a place of influence, the majority of Arabs in the State of Israel will be much better off than they are now. "I think that if we reach a position of influence, I can solve the problems in Um al-Fahm and Rahat." 

Ben-Gvir added, "There are many, many Arabs who do not hate the State of Israel, and I say, remember, if we reach a position of influence, it will be good. I want there to be quiet in the streets of Um al-Fahm."









						צפו: הראיון המפתיע של איתמר בן גביר - סרוגים
					

סרוגים | איתמר בן גביר הגיע לערוץ בשפה הערבית של i24NEWS: "אם אנחנו נגיע לעמדה של השפעה, אני יכול לפתור את הבעיות באום אל פאחם וברהט"




					www.srugim.co.il


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2022)

Ayelet Shaked: 'No unity government without the Likud'
					

'We need to know to agree on things that most of the Zionist forces are willing to live with,' Interior Min. Shaked says.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						New poll shows Likud-led bloc winning 62 seats in elections
					

Zionist Spirit still polling above electoral threshold, granting Likud-led bloc ability to form right-wing government.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						Meretz candidate: 'A government with the haredim? That could work'
					

Zehava Galon, candidate for Meretz leadership, believes she can reach agreements with haredi parties, citing past experience.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Dr. Bin Nun on Democracy *
> 
> Since there're at least 12 Monarchies in the west, that also happen to be on top of human development and implement the most progressive policies, - I think we agree there's no principle contradiction.
> 
> ...





rylah said:


> *Spectrum and practical application*
> 
> Let's examine the question on a spectrum, not as absolute terms,
> there's mixture of nepotism and representation in every polity,
> ...





rylah said:


> *King's role in a Constitutional Monarchy*



Netanyahu ‘fully backs government and IDF’​Opposition leader Benjamin Netanyahu gave his full support to the government and security forces during Operation Breaking Dawn, following a briefing from Prime Minister Yair Lapid and his military secretary Avi Gil on Sunday.

Netanyahu said he gives “full backing to the government, the IDF and security forces” and he supports the residents of the South, calling on them to follow Home Front Command instructions.

“I received a detailed update, I listened carefully and I gave some advice from my experience... and I think this advice can be very helpful to Israel’s security,” Netanyahu said.













						Operation was successful for Israel, Lapid; not electoral game-changer
					

In less than two months as prime minister, Israel's Prime Minister Yair Lapid faced what is perhaps the greatest test a leader can face, and passed.




					www.jpost.com
				











						Netanyahu ‘fully backs government and IDF’
					

According to law, the prime minister is supposed to brief the opposition leader on national security every month.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 14, 2022)

rylah said:


>



Two-party Republic is more Democratic,
than a Parliamentary Monarchy?









						Americans frustrated with two-party system as midterm election nears
					

American respondents detail their disapproval of the political party that opposes their own, as well as general disillusionment with the two-party system.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## ESay (Aug 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> Two-party Republic is more Democratic,
> than a Parliamentary Monarchy?
> 
> 
> ...


A two-party system can be incorporated into a parliamentary monarchy. See the UK as an example.


----------



## rylah (Aug 17, 2022)

ESay said:


> A two-party system can be incorporated into a parliamentary monarchy. See the UK as an example.



Yes of course, any political system, state form, can be incorporated with a Parliamentary Monarchy, that's the beauty of it, in its flexibility - it is essentially Liberal.

However, I was suggesting a more extreme Democratic experiment,
as a starting point, to fully explore its Liberal boundaries,
by allowing more Direct Democracy in local legislation.

I want Ben-Gvir in the same parliament
with Ismail Hanniyeh, if he survives...
the legal, and electoral threshold.

That's the real political discussion...prevented by guns.
And Ben Gvir would understand what I say, and what to say.


----------



## rylah (Aug 17, 2022)

rylah said:


> Netanyahu ‘fully backs government and IDF’​Opposition leader Benjamin Netanyahu gave his full support to the government and security forces during Operation Breaking Dawn, following a briefing from Prime Minister Yair Lapid and his military secretary Avi Gil on Sunday.
> 
> Netanyahu said he gives “full backing to the government, the IDF and security forces” and he supports the residents of the South, calling on them to follow Home Front Command instructions.
> 
> ...



Just put this here for those who want...

Melikovsky - Netanyahu

Klein - HaGil'ady

Bennet - Efraim

- 9th of Av Op. 'Breaking Dawn', R. Levy Sudri​


----------



## ESay (Aug 18, 2022)

rylah said:


> Yes of course, any political system, state form, can be incorporated with a Parliamentary Monarchy, that's the beauty of it, in its flexibility - it is essentially Liberal.
> 
> However, I was suggesting a more extreme Democratic experiment,
> as a starting point, to fully explore its Liberal boundaries,
> ...


But as I understand from your previous explanations, your perception of a parliamentary monarchy differs from a basic feature of this concept. A parliamentary monarchy means the monarch has only a ceremonial role without real power.


----------



## rylah (Aug 18, 2022)

ESay said:


> But as I understand from your previous explanations, your perception of a parliamentary monarchy differs from a basic feature of this concept. A parliamentary monarchy means the monarch has only a ceremonial role without real power.



Also ceremonial, in practice the authority of the nation, 
either in direct or representative elections, equals that of the king.

The king in Israel is the main authority on long term economics and military,
can also rule a death penalty in cases the courts can't. That said the nation
has to both authorize a royal, and can prevent his rule according to
constitution - in this case Halachah of kings, overseen by the 
Sanhedrin at the Temple Mount, or higher moral authority
at the time of the generation.


----------



## rylah (Aug 18, 2022)

*The Brit 'Olam Prayer Book and the Brit Shalom Law Book 
| PM Netanyahu and Rabbi Cherki*










						Introduction, Rabbi Oury Cherki | english subtitles - The Noahide World Center
					

Rav Oury Cherki discusses the life cycle as it relates to Noahides. After they have formally accepte



					noahideworldcenter.org


----------



## ESay (Aug 18, 2022)

rylah said:


> Also ceremonial, in practice the authority of the nation,
> either in direct or representative elections, equals that of the king.
> 
> The king in Israel is the main authority on long term economics and military,
> ...


Well, my comparison won't be too pleasant for you, but I think your model has more in common with Iran's structure of power than with a parliamentary monarchy.


----------



## rylah (Aug 18, 2022)

ESay said:


> Well, my comparison won't be too pleasant for you, but I think your model has more in common with Iran's structure of power than with a parliamentary monarchy.


Tell me more.

Can the Shah be removed by any means but a rebellion?
How is the Shah authorized into power?


----------



## ESay (Aug 18, 2022)

rylah said:


> Tell me more.
> 
> Can the Shah be removed by any means but a rebellion?
> How is the Shah authorized into power?


Not the Shah. The current system of power with their Supreme ayatollah.


----------



## rylah (Aug 18, 2022)

ESay said:


> Not the Shah. The current system of power with their Supreme ayatollah.


More so, it's 'priesthood' in leadership,
we tried that with Hashmoneans,
I am talking about monarchy.


----------



## rylah (Aug 18, 2022)

rylah said:


> More so, it's 'priesthood' in leadership,
> we tried that with Hashmoneans,
> *I am talking about monarchy.*



With a parliament,
and more direct elections.

What form of government allows more Democracy?


----------



## ESay (Aug 18, 2022)

rylah said:


> With a parliament,
> and more direct elections.
> 
> What form of government allows more Democracy?


They also have a parliament and direct elections. And even the president. 

I don't believe in a democracy that allows 'democracy' only on a lower level with the 'elite' having a last say on important matters. Democracy is only possible with three independent branches of power.


----------



## rylah (Aug 18, 2022)

ESay said:


> They also have a parliament and direct elections. And even the president.
> 
> I don't believe in a democracy that allows 'democracy' only on a lower level with the 'elite' having a last say on important matters. Democracy is only possible with three independent branches of power.



Is Democracy limited by only 3 branches of power?

Voting in a Monarchy is Democracy, 
You don't remove those branches,
You add to them whatever the
nation wants.

Constitutional court is not an opponent to the Supreme Court.


----------



## ESay (Aug 18, 2022)

rylah said:


> Is Democracy limited by only 3 branches of power?
> 
> Voting in a Monarchy is Democracy,
> You don't remove those branches,
> ...


It is not limited, but it is based on them. If you have some figure or some governmental body that is able to reverse decision of every of these branches, democracy ceases to exist.


----------



## rylah (Aug 18, 2022)

ESay said:


> It is not limited, but it is based on them. If you have some figure or some governmental body that is able to reverse decision of every of these branches, democracy ceases to exist.


What figure or body is able to reverse the constitution
in a Parliamentary Monarchy?

I'm afraid You're projecting a caricature, without knowing
the aspects of practical legislation and benefits in direct democracy.


----------



## ESay (Aug 18, 2022)

rylah said:


> What figure or body is able to reverse the constitution
> in a Parliamentary Monarchy?
> 
> I'm afraid You're projecting a caricature, without knowing
> the aspects of practical legislation and benefits in direct democracy.


The model you are proposing isn't a parliamentary monarchy.


----------



## rylah (Aug 19, 2022)

ESay said:


> The model you are proposing isn't a parliamentary monarchy.



Where is the counter argument?

The usual term is 'Constitutional Monarchy',
my only twist is the experiment shifting the democratic process,
into a more direct, rather than representative model of legislation.









						Parliamentary Monarchy
					

"Parliamentary Monarchy" published on  by Oxford University Press.




					oxcon.ouplaw.com


----------



## ESay (Aug 19, 2022)

rylah said:


> Where is the counter argument?
> 
> The usual term is 'Constitutional Monarchy',
> my only twist is the experiment shifting the democratic process,
> ...


According to your link:

_A parliamentary monarchy is a political system where the function of head of state (heads of state and government) is vested in a hereditary or elected monarch while a* government accountable to the elected Parliament exercises the bulk of the executive powers, determines national policies and oversees their implementation*_

In our previous discussion you said that in your model the monarch would have a last say in important political, economic, military and other matters. That is not a parliamentary monarchy.


----------



## rylah (Aug 19, 2022)

ESay said:


> According to your link:
> 
> _A parliamentary monarchy is a political system where the function of head of state (heads of state and government) is vested in a hereditary or elected monarch while a* government accountable to the elected Parliament exercises the bulk of the executive powers, determines national policies and oversees their implementation*_
> 
> In our previous discussion you said that in your model the monarch would have a last say in important political, economic, military and other matters. That is not a parliamentary monarchy.



That is exactly what is called "a right to be consulted".
I thought we've already covered the differences
of Absolute and Parliamentary Monarchy.

Why insist any model where a monarch
has more than ceremonial function,
is Saudi Arabia, when this is the
norm of the advanced states
in Europe as well, today?









						Constitutional monarchy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




And in the Middle East today, the more stable and advanced states,
also happen to be variations of parliamentary monarchies.

What about other continents?


----------



## ESay (Aug 19, 2022)

rylah said:


> That is exactly what is called "a right to be consulted".
> I thought we've already covered the differences
> of Absolute and Parliamentary Monarchy.
> 
> ...


I don't know where in Europe the monarch has a real power. Maybe in some micro-states.

If some autocratic state has a parliament with consulting functions, it doesn't make this state a parliamentary monarchy.


----------



## rylah (Aug 20, 2022)

ESay said:


> I don't know where in Europe the monarch has a real power. Maybe in some micro-states.
> 
> If some autocratic state has a parliament with consulting functions, it doesn't make this state a parliamentary monarchy.



In all monarchies, except Sweden, the monarch has real power.
Does Spain look like a micro-state?









						Constitutional Monarchy
					

Constitutional Monarchy



					www.monarchist.org.uk
				




Problem is, You associate 'real power' with absolute monarchy,
and even when constitution gives the monarch any authority,
You call that autocracy, and that has nothing to do with the
legislative function of the parliament.

This just puts a big question on the functionality and relevance
of representative democracy in our day and age.
Would it be Luxembourg, nobody noticed.

But it's Israel,
and an Israeli Monarchy
gets everyone on their tiptoes, good.


----------



## ESay (Aug 21, 2022)

rylah said:


> In all monarchies, except Sweden, the monarch has real power.
> Does Spain look like a micro-state?
> 
> 
> ...


What form of government to choose in Israel is up to the Israeli people. I was not going to criticize anyone. We just discussed various political matters. What else is one supposed to do on a political forum, right?

No, not only Sweden. For the most cases the monarch in Europe is a decoration and a mediator, at best. Spain isn't an exception. In some cases the monarchs there have so called reserved power, but they exercise it quite rare if ever.


----------



## rylah (Aug 21, 2022)

ESay said:


> What form of government to choose in Israel is up to the Israeli people. I was not going to criticize anyone. We just discussed various political matters. What else is one supposed to do on a political forum, right?
> 
> No, not only Sweden. For the most cases the monarch in Europe is a decoration and a mediator, at best. Spain isn't an exception. In some cases the monarchs there have so called reserved power, but they exercise it quite rare if ever.



And I appreciate it a lot, helps me understand the subject in more practical terms,
for example why Rabbi Cherki specifically brings up 'Constitutional Monarchy',
and me talking about the rather confusing 'Parliamentary Monarchy'.
And there's a difference.

Look, in Spain the king is the head of state, commander in chief, head of diplomacy, and arbiter through whom go all regulations and laws. So is in Belgium, only less 'decorative'.

What I think You may confuse as 'decorative', and this has to do with the way monarchies in Europe had to survive politically, is that their reserved power is indeed reserved to rare occasions, because that is their role with a functional government, they enable it.

That said, when You read carefully, constitutionally, they have legislative power, only through ministers, i.e. all liability goes to the ministers, that's why You think of them as having
'reserved powers' and only 'decorative'... and that's western democracy.

Are we going to compare Belgium to Saudi Arabia or the Ayatolahs?


----------



## rylah (Aug 21, 2022)

All I'm saying is don't go into caricatures thinking about Monarchies,
they're liberal enough to be called 'western democracies',
practical and functional, some are even world leaders...



Practically I think we already function as a Parliamentary Monarchy,
This may sound absurd, but one has to wonder why
they call him king both on the left and the right...

Only our head of state, commander in chief etc.,is not formally a monarch,
neither immune from criminal persecution, but so long the result of
recent long series of elections is a Parliamentary Monarchy.

And another elections are about the same one person,
and regardless of office we vest with him that 'reserved' function.


----------



## ESay (Aug 22, 2022)

rylah said:


> All I'm saying is don't go into caricatures thinking about Monarchies,
> they're liberal enough to be called 'western democracies',
> practical and functional, some are even world leaders...
> 
> ...


I don't criticize monarchies at all, and never intended to. What I criticize is absolute monarchies, even in their 'mild' forms. Because it inevitably leads to autocracy. 

My point is not about a monarchy per se, but about the real (I want to emphasize that - real) power that is given to the ruler. The same way I criticize presidential republics like Russia (but not presidential republics as a whole) and one-party regimes like China an NK.

European countries, and Spain and Belgium are among them, indeed have reserved power for their kings or queens. But this power isn't projected in everyday life and doesn't lead to autocracy. 

You propose to give the monarch a right to raise or lower taxes, directly influence the economy and military, approve or dismiss the government. Not sure about the parliament. What his prerogatives will be over that?

In other words, to give him not reserved but real power on every day of a weak. That is a direct way to autocracy.


----------



## rylah (Aug 24, 2022)

ESay said:


> I don't criticize monarchies at all, and never intended to. What I criticize is absolute monarchies, even in their 'mild' forms. Because it inevitably leads to autocracy.
> 
> My point is not about a monarchy per se, but about the real (I want to emphasize that - real) power that is given to the ruler. The same way I criticize presidential republics like Russia (but not presidential republics as a whole) and one-party regimes like China an NK.
> 
> ...



Ok, this explains Your concern with autocracy.
And since we agree the potential of autocratic tyranny exists
also in representative Democracies, and other forms of government,
this raises a broader question about the very nature of govt as violence.

But our disagreement is specifically discussing - Constitutional/Parliamentary Monarchies.
When I suggest Thailand, Spain or Belgium as variations for example, for some reason You refuse to recognize them as actually functional parliamentary monarchies, it's like parliamentary monarchies must not be functional, only "ceremonial"...
And otherwise, if the monarch has any constitutional authority,
it's automatically absolute monarchy or autocracy.

Another point I'd like to suggest, the question about the very nature of rule,
on a spectrum, let's say between absolute tyranny and direct democracy,
or anarchy if that is even relevant to discussion. And all variations,
express certain true aspects of rule that have their place. But if
otherwise suppressed, weaken the society same as individual.

Maybe You see Parliamentary Monarchy as compromise,
while I see it's strength as a backbone to apply all
other forms - including Direct Democracy.

In such a monarchy, citizens actually have
more direct control over the economy.

Military is tyranny in all govt forms,
would You want otherwise?


----------



## rylah (Aug 24, 2022)

*Constitutional duties in Parliamentary Monarchies...*

​Mr. Netanyahu Posts His Phone Number - Gets 10,000 Calls in Half-an-Hour​








						Watch: Bull storms bank in central Israel
					

Bull attempts to gore vehicles in parking lot, then enters Lod bank.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Aug 24, 2022)

'Otzma Yehudit leader Itamar Ben-Gvir speaks on upcoming Israeli elections​









						These are the results of the Religious Zionism party primaries
					

Party's current MKs take all the top spots in the party list. Smotrich: We have a winning team.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## ESay (Aug 27, 2022)

rylah said:


> Ok, this explains Your concern with autocracy.
> And since we agree the potential of autocratic tyranny exists
> also in representative Democracies, and other forms of government,
> this raises a broader question about the very nature of govt as violence.
> ...


Okay, let's take a look on more practical themes. Let's imagine Israel has got a king and all political and legal structure was reorganised according to your views.

After that, parliamentary elections are held. What the king's role will be? Should he approve the results and if yes what will be if the king refuses to do so? Does it automatically mean re-election?

Then, the newly formed parliament votes on the government. Should this government be approved by the king, and if he refuses to do so will it automatically mean a new government should be reorganised?

Will the king be able to unilaterally set up new elections, dismiss the government, block legislation, approve governors, judges, the head of Central Bank etc?


----------



## rylah (Aug 28, 2022)

ESay said:


> Okay, let's take a look on more practical themes. Let's imagine Israel has got a king and all political and legal structure was reorganised according to your views.
> 
> After that, parliamentary elections are held. What the king's role will be? Should he approve the results and if yes what will be if the king refuses to do so? Does it automatically mean re-election?
> 
> ...



Thanks, interesting questions.

First in my view, the order is opposite - the royal institute is legislated by the elected parliament and government, and constitution is the legal source of the monarch's responsibilities and authority.

Once there's already a monarch, the authority to approve results is such of a president today.
Who regardless of results has the authority to assign a candidate likely to form the govt.
The question is more specifically about refusing to dissolve a government.
Usually in such situations re-elections are kept as the last resort,
with the existing govt functioning as an interim.

Parliaments and governments swears allegiance to the monarch.
But on the other hand, if we apply Belgian and British practice, the authority to dissolve a government, appoint candidates and prime ministers, depends on both signatures. Meaning the monarch is reserved that authority, when he has a ministerial signature suggesting dissolution, or candidacy. In legislative procedure, the monarch can only promote a legislation, with the specifically involved ministry taking full responsibility.

Constitution can be a variation on these options, and this is common ground
of the seemingly contradictory positions of Dr. Bin Nun and Rabbi Cherki.

For me, frankly, what's important is we legislate the Temple construction,
and the royal institute, the constitution can be amended along the way.


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2022)

Israel elections: Ben-Gvir, Smotrich unite again amid increased Netanyahu pressure​






Religious Zionist Party head MK Bezalel Smotrich and Otzma Yehudit head MK Itamar Ben-Gvir announced on Friday afternoon they would once again run in a joint list for the upcoming Knesset elections.

The announcement came shortly after they left the Caesarea home of opposition head Benjamin Netanyahu, who invited the two religious-Zionist leaders in a bid to push through a political union.

Netanyahu, who influenced the two to merge ahead of last year’s election, was reportedly wary of potentially losing a significant amount of voters in his bloc if one of the parties to his Right fails to cross the electoral threshold.

“Unity is what is needed to ensure a victory for our bloc and to establish a stable government,” the former prime minister said following the announcement.

The two have been embroiled in a battle of mind games and public perception to ensure neither of them is painted as the one who potentially endangered Netanyahu’s bloc.

In a celebratory tweet, Smotrich noted the two will continue to work on "further mergers."



The agreement between their parties will see a five/five split between the factions in the unified list, with Smotrich assuming leadership and Ben-Gvir once again his second in command.









						After Meeting With Netanyahu: Smotrich, Ben-Gvir Agree To Joint Run - The Yeshiva World
					

Opposition leader Binyamin Netanyahu on Friday summoned Religious Zionist chairman Betzalel Smotrich and Otzma Yehudit chairman Itamar Ben-Gvir for a




					www.theyeshivaworld.com


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2022)

rylah said:


> What Life Is Like On An Israeli Kibbutz | Zionism Revisited | Unpacked​
> In 1909 when young Jews founded the first Kibbutz, they had no idea that they would be forming a symbol of Israel’s rebirth. These agricultural communities innovated the communal experience as an experiment in Democratic Socialism.
> 
> Jews from all over the world came to Israel in an attempt to find their identity and participate in advancing the country agriculturally, industrially and socially. Over time, as individualism grew, kibbutzim have changed and adapted in order to thrive and yet, the kibbutz movement will forever be known for shaping Israel as it is today.



*Weekly Torah Portion - 'Shoftim' | Rabbi Shmuel Elyahu*

The legal system - who appoints judges, prophets and monarchs?
And a deeper look into what is happening in the "Arab world".

Did you ever think what it means to be a people?
What defines a people? What is a people?

Are the Americans a people?
Are the Syrians?

Rabbi Shmuel Elyahu on Torah portion 'Shoftim'.


----------



## rylah (Sep 5, 2022)

'Amichai Chikli, The MK Who Rebelled Against Israel's PM​
Back in May (2021), everything lay in the balance. Israel had just concluded its 4th elections in 2 years and it seemed as if it was in yet another stalemate - on the way to another round of elections. But then, at the last minute, we witnessed one of the craziest political twists this country has ever experienced. Naftali Bennett, leader of the 7-seat Yamina party, agreed to form a government with a coalition of center, left-wing and Arab parties… on one condition: that he serve as Prime Minister.

The entire country was astounded. Yamina which means Right (as in right-wing), ran on a traditionally conservative platform and on the explicit promise to not form a government with his rivals, Lapid and the Arab parties. Many, if not most, of his voters felt betrayed. But all of the elected MKs in Bennett’s party went along with his political coup d’etat. All but one.

'Amichai Chikli is a Jerusalem-born ex-Israel Navy officer and the founder of the Tavor Academy for Social Leadership. He has quite the resume but what took Chikli to the national stage was his decision to stand up to the leader of his party, (former) PM Naftali Bennett.


----------



## rylah (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Sep 13, 2022)

*Hadar Muchtar on policy Referendum and Direct Elections | Knesset Channel










						TikTok celebrity Hadar Muchtar shakes up Israeli election campaign
					

Unknown to most Israeli voters until just a few weeks ago, social media star Hadar Muchtar becomes a political figure to reckon with.




					www.al-monitor.com
				



*


----------



## rylah (Sep 19, 2022)

*Concerns in Arab parties: first time since the establishment of the state none of them to pass the electoral threshold*

On Arab Street, a battle rages over public opinion: in Balad they are trying to establish a narrative according to which PM Lapid tried to eliminate them | Ra'am and Hadash-Ta'al are disturbed and have recently recognized increasing support for Balad | The feared scenario: a drift of tens of thousands of votes to Balad will result in no Arab party entering the Knesset













						N12 - במפלגות הערביות חוששים שלא יעברו את אחוז החסימה
					

ברחוב הערבי מתלהט קרב על דעת הקהל: בבל"ד מנסים לקבע נרטיב שלפיו לפיד ניסה לחסל אותם • ברע"ם ובחד"ש-תע"ל מוטרדים ומזהים לאחרונה תמיכה שהולכת ועולה בבל"ד • התרחיש שממנו חוששים: סחף של עשרות אלפי קולות לבל"ד יביא




					www.mako.co.il


----------



## rylah (Sep 19, 2022)

Blich High School Students Go Nuts for Ben Gvir Even as Leftists Curse Them Out​





When he finally took the podium inside, Ben Gvir told the adoring crowd: “I hear the voices outside, the same voices that, as far as they’re concerned, when Ayman Odeh comes, and he supports harming IDF soldiers, this would be freedom of expression. It is allowed,” he said. “When Yair Golan slanders the soldiers, when Horowitz says that the soldiers should be tried in The Hague, that’s fine. But me, they want to shut up.”

“I want to say congratulations to your principal,” Ben Gvir added. “She proves that she really advocates for freedom of expression.”



The principal, Hilaי Romesh, resisted pressure from around the political map demanding to ban the Otzma Yehudit chairman from entering her school. Romesh, who also teaches history, insisted that letting Ben Gvir speak was part of the normal activities in Blich High School.










						אחדות בבליך: מפגיני השמאל ותומכי בן גביר שרו 'התקווה'
					

פעילי עוצמה יהודית פצחו בשירת התקווה מחוץ לבית הספר 'בליך', פעילי שמאל שהפגינו נגד בן גביר הצטרפו לשירה.




					www.inn.co.il
				











						Blich High School Students Go Nuts for Ben Gvir Even as Leftists Curse Them Out
					

The principal, Hila Romesh, resisted pressure from around the political map demanding to ban the Otzma Yehudit chairman from entering her school.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Sep 19, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Hadar Muchtar on policy Referendum and Direct Elections | Knesset Channel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hadar Muchatar - "Build in Judea and Samaria as crazy, but apartment buildings not villas, this is a fine solution to the housing crisis. I'm the vote Netanyahu needs, but only if my demands are met.

**


----------



## rylah (Oct 16, 2022)

*A very UNPOPULAR truth about ISRAEL*

We've all heard about what's taking place in Iran, where young women are pushing back against the regime that is punishing them for not wearing proper head-coverings. Is that the only way to run a country with religious morals? Can the land of Israel ever be a Jewish State? Is it stuck working on being a democracy?

Tune in to some stark truths, and some unpopular opinions from YouTube's favorite Rabbi, as he sits down with Dr. Elad Ben Elul for a frank conversation.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 16, 2022)

*I can't claim to know much about politics in Israel. Is there a treasonous criminal syndicate promoting bolshevism posing as a political party like the one in the US called the DNC? 

All can really gather is that bed wetting pinko parasites in the US seem to hate Netanyahu, who appears to be very patriotic and has a low tolerance for Palestinian terrorism.*


----------



## rylah (Oct 17, 2022)

rylah said:


> *What is the validity of Democratic elections according to the Torah?*
> *The value of minority opinion, source of authority and arbitrary  *
> 
> *(Part b)*
> ...





rylah said:


> *A very UNPOPULAR truth about ISRAEL*
> 
> We've all heard about what's taking place in Iran, where young women are pushing back against the regime that is punishing them for not wearing proper head-coverings. Is that the only way to run a country with religious morals? Can the land of Israel ever be a Jewish State? Is it stuck working on being a democracy?
> 
> Tune in to some stark truths, and some unpopular opinions from YouTube's favorite Rabbi, as he sits down with Dr. Elad Ben Elul for a frank conversation.



*The Holiness Of Politics | Hosh'ana Rabah night lesson with Rabbi Cherki at Beit Yehudah, Jerusalem*

When is the need for a Monarchy,
and for a Democratic rule?


----------



## rylah (Oct 19, 2022)

*Rabbi Cherki - is it slander to curse Lapid and Sa'ar? | OrotTV*










						Lapid: We won't allow Jewish prayer on the Temple Mount
					

PM makes appeal to Israeli Arab sector to vote for Yesh Atid in the upcoming elections.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Oct 19, 2022)

Fiery Youth leader calls on other struggling party heads to quit race and back her​






The leader of the Fiery Youth party Hadar Muchtar has called on two other minor party chiefs to drop out of the race and support her party ahead of the November 1 elections.

Muchtar made the bid to Economic Freedom leader Abir Kara and New Economic Party leader Yaron Zelekha.

According to the polls, all three parties are not expected to cross the minimum 3.5% vote threshold required to enter the Knesset, leading the 20-year-old — who is herself barred from entering the Knesset as a representative due to her young age — to seek new political partnerships.

Muchtar has done so nearly a month after the deadline given to parties to submit their final slates. But that hasn’t stopped her from grabbing the nation’s attention yet again following a sensationalist campaign.

Since they can no longer merge their rosters, Muchtar has called on Kara and Zelekha to join forces ahead of the November 1 elections by quitting the race and backing her Fiery Youth party.



Responding to Muchtar in a TV panel broadcasted by Channel 12 on Saturday evening, Kara turned down the deal and suggested a counteroffer.

“I think that every party that is currently below the threshold should unite under the Economic Freedom party, we offer the best economic platform in the next Knesset,” Kara said, touting himself as “the MK with the most achievements in the last government.”

Kara said he and Muchtar had met to discuss her offer on Friday and that he suggested that she establish a youth movement within his own party.

Kara offered some praise to Muchtar, saying “not every 20-year-old could do what she has done,” but also made a subtle jab, noting that “political experience is necessary.”

Answering Kara, Muchtar said: “Kara, I might be young with big ‘brains,’ but you’re a big guy, don’t think small. We have an opportunity to establish the ‘cost-of-living bloc.’ Abir, without me, you’re not crossing the threshold. This is what the viewers at home want.”

Read more -








						Fiery Youth leader calls on other struggling party heads to quit race and back her
					

With her party projected to fail to clear the Knesset threshold, Hadar Muchtar tries to convince Abir Kara and Yaron Zelekha to bow out; promises them ministerial jobs




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah (Oct 23, 2022)

Pay attention to what is written above this "innocent" publication: 

"Conquest for Israel.  Full force! Vote Blood!", and, 
"50% of our budget in the last year came from entities of foreign countries".

This is how the anti-Semitic Europe countries and the extreme left influence our country.


----------



## rylah (Oct 24, 2022)

*The elections for the 25th Knesset on their way - 4,500 eligible voters will begin voting at the various polling stations around the world*









						החלה ההצבעה בבחירות לכנסת ה-25  בנציגויות הדיפלומטיות של ישראל ברחבי העולם
					





					www.maariv.co.il


----------



## rylah (Nov 6, 2022)

rylah said:


> *The Holiness Of Politics | Hosh'ana Rabah night lesson with Rabbi Cherki at Beit Yehudah, Jerusalem*
> 
> When is the need for a Monarchy,
> and for a Democratic rule?











						Netanyahu’s note to successor Bennett revealed: ‘Be right back!’
					

Channel 12 shares message the Likud leader left for the incoming premier in June 2021, a promise he is now set to fulfill




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						Conceding defeat, Lapid wishes Netanyahu luck ‘for the sake of the Israeli people’
					

Final election results show Likud leader to head 64-strong right-religious bloc in 120-seat Knesset despite only narrow lead in overall vote, as Meretz, Balad fall below threshold




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						Panicked Police Chief Seeking Reconciliation with New Boss He Maligned, Ben Gvir
					

Soccer’s world cup games are scheduled to start on November 20 – Ben Gvir may take office in time to ban terrorists from watching them.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Nov 6, 2022)

The Haredi battalion leaves Judea and Samaria and moves to the north​Hundreds of the Haredi soldiers said goodbye in a festive march through the streets of Jerusalem.​





Netzah Yehuda Battalion soldiers have completed operational employment in Gush Talmonim and will soon go down for training in the Jordan Valley. They started the training yesterday (Wednesday) with a march through the streets of Jerusalem to the Western Wall Plaza.

Hundreds of soldiers from the Haredi battalion 'Netzah Yehuda' of the Kfir Brigade marched through the streets of Jerusalem yesterday (Wednesday). The journey began in Saker park and ended at the Western Wall. The march is the opening event of the regimental training that will take place in the Jordan Valley, after a period of operational activity in Judea and Samaria.

The march was accompanied by songs and dances and high spirits. During the journey, dozens of residents and citizens were seen cheering on the Haredi soldiers, some of whom even joined in the singing and dancing.






During the closing ceremony at the Western Wall, the battalion commander, Lt. Col. Shlomo Sheeran, compared at the closing ceremony at the Western Wall the soldiers of the Netzach Yehuda Battalion who are on a combat journey with vest and weapons to the soldiers who breached the walls of Jerusalem 55 years ago, "We walked and they walked, we in uniform and they with a vest, we with a beret and they with Helmet, we with our heads held high and they with a fighting mode. We stood up and they stood up, we stood up to the words of the Torah and they stood up to the sound of a whistle, we quietly stood up for prayer, and they stood up at the sound of the shelling," said the battalion commander.

Read more - 








						The Haredi battalion leaves Judea and Samaria and moves to the north
					

Hundreds of the Haredi soldiers said goodbye in a festive march through the streets of Jerusalem.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (Nov 6, 2022)

*Only Shas women can solve | Changes in Jerusalem - What's new in local politics in Israel's capital?*










						Changes in Jerusalem: What's new in local politics in Israel's capital?
					

11 months away from the Jerusalem city council and mayoral elections, Ofer Berkovitch’s departure – even if, as he emphasized, being only temporary – shakes things up.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (Nov 9, 2022)

*PM Netanyahu: I don't remember mobilization like there was in the last elections, not even in the great victory of 1996*

PM Netanyahu at the seven blessings for Rabbi Goldknopf's grandson.


----------



## rylah (Nov 9, 2022)

*PM Netanyahu proposed to the leaders of the right-wing bloc - distribution of portfolios and positions, swearing in of a government next week but without coalition agreements*

Netanyahu proposed to the leaders of the right-wing bloc: distribution of portfolios and positions, swearing in of a government next week but without coalition agreements. The goal: to get Lapid and the government ministers out of their offices "as quickly as possible", as he put it

The government, according to the plan, will be established on the basis of a "thin" agreement and general headings of the required changes and the agreements will be signed later. Those whose demands are not met will be able to express no confidence in the government when the budget is passed in the Knesset

The heads of Torah Judaism and Religious Zionism oppose the proposal.
The concern: what is not approved now, will never be approved.



*In first, PM Netanyahu expected to publish a joint photo with MK Ben Gvir

*





*First publication in Hadrei Haredim - the members of the Council of Torah Elders ordered the members of the Knesset of 'Agudat Yisrael': "without passage of the overcoming clause - do not join."*




*The heads of the national camp organizations are demanding from the incoming Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu: "First of all, the passage of the overcoming clause."*


----------

